# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2010)

MoinMoin!

Da es die letzten Jahre so gut gelaufen ist machen wir uns dieses Jahr wieder die Mühe und splitten den Fangthread in einen mit Kommentaren und einen als reinen Infopool auf.

Hier also der OT Freie Thread für 2012 :vik:

hier findet Ihr den von 2011,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206536

Und für alle die gerne Bilder kommentieren möchten oder eine Frage zu einem Bild haben der freie Thread,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231985

Viel PetriHeil fürs neue Jahr wünschen Euch eure Raubfisch-Mods!

_____________________________________________________________________________
werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*​






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Januargewinn:
Eine Quantum Salsa 1230 ST​*


Aus dem Quantumkatalog (http://zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/user_upload/media/File/PDF/cat12/D/Q0_2012_D.pdf)



> Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat.
> 
> Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, bieten wir sie in den Größen 20 und 30 an, beide üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 12 Kugellagern.
> Für eine optimale Schnurschonung ist der Schnurführer aus
> Titan hergestellt, ein weiteres Highlight der Salsa-Rolle. Und ein Wormschaft-Getriebe gewährleistet zudem eine  unschlagbare Schnurverlegung.



TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Gelochte Aluminium-Spule
• 12 Hochleistungs-Edelstahlkugellager
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Ausgewuchteter Rotor, dadurch
seidenweicher Lauf
• Frontbremse
• Schnurlaufröllchen aus Titan
• Vollmetall-Gehäuse mit niedrigsten
Fertigungstoleranzen
• Robustes Power-Getriebe
• Ersatzspule



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!​


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mich hat heute bei den milden Temperaturen nix vom Angeln abgehalten. Nachdem ich Silvester in Berlin gefeiert hatte, hielt ich auf dem Heimweg mal an der Elbe im tidenfreien Bereich oberhalb von Hamburg an (in Hamburg hat heute schon die Zanderschonzeit begonnen). Da es schon dunkel war, hielten sich meine Hoffnungen etwas zu fangen sehr in Grenzen. Immerhin war ich bislang beim Nachtspinnfischen hier im Norden Dauerschneider in Sachen Zander, während es bei Tageslicht eine Menge guter Ergebnisse gab. 
Wegen des recht hohen Elbpegels stellte ich mich mit der Wathose ins Wasser um Hänger an der Steinpackung zu vermeiden.
Mit einem 16er Kopyto hatte ich gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Fisch am Band. Nach kurzem Kontakt stieg dieser aus. Ich vermutete eine gehakte Brasse. So richtig wollte ich schon nicht mehr glauben, dass es hier doch mal mit einem Nachtzander klappt. Ein paar Minuten später wiederholte sich der Vorgang erneut. Etwas stutzig war ich danach dann aber schon, denn diesmal war auch eine eindeutige Bissspur am Köder zu erkennen. Umso frustrierender, dass auch dieser Fisch entkommen konnte.
In der folgenden halben Stunde passierte erstmal nichts. Dann wechselte ich auf einen großen Lunker City-Shaker und damit brach der "Nachtfluch" dann endlich. Ein hammerharter Biss, bockige Kopfstöße und nach Einschalten der Kopflampe tauchten zwei leuchtende Augen auf. 
Nach erfolgreicher Handlandung lag ein 82 Zentimeter langer Zander vor mir. Der Brocken hatte den Shaker tief inhaliert. Leider so tief, dass ich ihn abschlagen musste, da er stark blutete.




Die Freude darüber, dass mein erster Zander 2012 gleich die 80er Marke geknackt hatte, konnte mir das aber nicht nehmen.




Und der heutige Abend sollte sogar noch beweisen, dass ich das Nachtspinnfischen seit meinem Wegzug aus Sachsen-Anhalt doch nicht verlernt habe.
Es rappelte nämlich noch zwei Mal.
Erst ein 63er.




Und dann noch ein 64er.




Das war der beste 1.Januar, den ich bislang in meiner Angellaufbahn hatte!!!


----------



## lexusis71 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 176349


Anhang anzeigen 176350

	

		
			
		

		
	
Dickes Petri Veit:m

Ich war gestern auch los.Spinnfischertage vom SFV-Oldenburg.
Konnte auch 3 Zander Fangen. Alle in der Mittagszeit.

52,62 und 92cm


----------



## TJ. (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petrie an die erfolgreichen mit solchen Fischen kann ich nicht dienen Trotzen hier mein Tag:

Ich hatte etwas eher Feierabend also ab ans Wasser
Wasserstand war eigentlich normal nur die Färbung war ordentlich Trüb macht aber auch nichts aus. Tackle gepackt und los gings.
Nach etlichen Minuten und würfen sah der Tag nichtmehr so erfolgsversprechend aus. Egal weitergefischt und dann auf einen Wobbler, Fisch garnichtmal so schlecht dachte ich. Bis ich ihn zum ersten mal sah. Was da am anderen ende der Rute Tobte war nicht der erhoffte Zandern sondern das:




Ein ordentlicher Klodeckel fast 60cm lang und Kugelrund
Schnell wieder ins Wasser und weiter gings.
Und weiter, und weiter, und weiter
es wollte einfach nichtsmehr gehn
Also zurück ans Auto schnell die schwerere Rute weggepackt die leichte Barschrute geschnappt und los gings auf Barsch.
Da hab ich die rechnung aber ohne die Barsche gemacht die wollten nähmlich nicht stattdessen zappelte nicht viel später ein Hecht mit ca 50cm am Haken




Jetzt beisst komischerweise ein Hecht dacht ich mir
und weiter gings.
Kurze Zeit später war die Rute wieder Krumm und was kam zum vorschein?
Wieder ein Hecht
Diesmal aber noch ein bisschen kleiner




Dann ging nichts mehr
Kurze Zeit später setzte auch noch Regen ein und das war das zeichen zum aufbruch für mich.
Der erhoffte große Raubfisch war nicht dabei aber ein wie ich finde doch gelungener erster Angeltag 2012

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Endmin (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://img.webme.com/pic/a/anglerblog/hecht2.jpgHier mein erster Hecht 2012! Gebissen hat er am 2. Januar, auf einen toten Köderfisch an der Pose 

gruß Tim


----------



## TJ. (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem Guten aber doch nicht Idealen Saisonstart zumindest was das gezielte angeht gestern. War mir Klar ich muss Heute nochmal Raus. Und bei Sonnenschein und recht angenehmen Themperaturen war für mich klar schnell ans wasser sobald es geht. Um 15uhr war es dann soweit Feierabend 8Flexibler arbeitszeit und wenig geschäft sei dank) und ab ans Wasser
Diesmal wollt ich alles richtig machen. Die Große Rute wieder eingepackt schnell die Wobbler in der Tasche verstaut und los gings.
Am Anfang tat sich wie so oft nichts. Egal wo ein Wille ist...
Nach etlichen Würfen und Stellenwechseln
War es endlich soweit wiederstand den Fisch herangedrillt was recht unspecktakulär war und als ich ihn sah war ich doch etwas überrascht. Der Hecht war immerhin größer als angenommen
Hier ist der kleine end 50er




Durch den ersten gezielten erfolg dieses Jahr angespornt ging es weiter mit dem Fischenaber es wollte nichts.
Stellenwechsel Weiter gehts. Neue Stelle neues Glück?
Bingo schon nach dem dritten Wurf war zug auf der Leine
und die gegenwehr war stärker als beim ersten Fisch
Als erdann richtung Ufer war wurde der eindruck zwar relativiert aber der kleine hat sein bestes gegeben.




Mit knapp 50cm kein Riese aber ok
Weitergefischt und es ging nichts mehr. Etliche Würfe später war die Rute wieder Krumm und diesmal war es wirklich was besseres zumindest gegenüber den anderen. Die gegenwehr war besser und der fisch nahm sogar den ein oder anderen cm Schnur. Schnell mit dem Mund noch während des drills den Landehandschuh angezogen und als es soweit war beherzt zugepackt
Da war er




Mein erster Versuch mit selbstauslöser
Durch den Himmel löste leider der Blitz nicht aus und das Gesammte Bild war etwas Dunkel mit Paint aufgehellt und nun sollte es gehn




Das nenn ich einen Erfolgreichen Angeln nachmittag und so gings dann auch nach Hause. Ich hoff ich hab euch lust aufs Angeln gemacht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## jvonzun (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!
nachdem ich nun eine gute Woche auf Seeforellen schleppte,wechselten wir gestern Abend die Disziplin:






und am Samstag beginnt endlich die Eisfischersaison!


----------



## Promachos (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Ich konnte heute ein Räuber-Trio zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden:
Zander 25 cm:c
Barsch 30 cm
Hecht 62 cm

Gruß Promachos


----------



## The Bad Guy (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

ich war heute mit meinem Angel-Kollegen an der Elbe unterwegs und es sollte auf den ersten Zander 2012 gehen...Hat leider nicht geklappt. Dafür hat er wenigstens einen 65er Hecht auf Gummi erwischt und ich konnte meinen größten Barsch bis jetzt verhaften... gute 47cm lang und bestimmt 1500gr.(???)schwer.
Durften beide wieder schwimmen...


----------



## Veit (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich bei einem abendlichen Angeltrip am Dienstag nur zwei Aussteiger verzeichnen konnte, ging es nach dreitägiger Angelpause wegen Sturm heute mal wieder an die Elbe. Auch diesmal nahm ich mir den "schwierigen", tidenfreien Bereich vor. Der Pegelstand war weiterhin am steigen. Dazu dicke Wolken und Regen. - Typisches Großzanderwetter. Dennoch musste ich heute wirklich hart kämpfen, bis endlich was ging. Sechs Stunden lang hatte ich keinen einzigen Biss, obwohl die Spots an denen ich war durchaus interessant aussahen. An einer tiefen Strömungskante rappelte es dann aber doch endlich. Ein Zander von geschätzten 65 Zentimeter hatte meinen Stint-Shad kurz vorm Ufer genommen. Zugegen: Ein Großfisch war das nicht, aber immerhin hatte sich die Ausdauer doch endlich ausgezahlt.




Ich fischte den Spot mit neuer Konzentration aus, aber erst eine halbe Stunde später gab es einen weiteren Biss. Doch der Anhieb saß leider nicht. Dennoch ein sicherer Beweis, dass noch mehr Fische am Platz waren. Eine weitere halbe Stunde später war die Rute - inzwischen mit einem 16 cm-Stint-Shad beködert - dann krumm. Es fühlte sich aber zunächst so an, als hätte ich einen Ast am Haken. Dass in Wirklichkeit ein Zander angebissen, war nicht zu spüren, da der Köderkontakt wegen des Windes schlecht war. Doch plötzlich gab es eindeutige Kopfstöße am anderen Ende der Schnur. Ich setzte erst in diesem Moment einen kräftigen Anhieb und pumpte den Fisch heran. Zander sind keine großen Kämpfer, aber der Widerstand war so heftig, dass ich die Rollenbremse,die ich beim Zanderangeln immer zugedreht habe, sicherheitshalber etwas öffnen musste. Nach einigen Fluchten tauchte dann ein kapitaler Kammschupper auf. Der Fisch war in guter Kondition und hing nur knapp, aber letztlich gelang es mir, den Brocken per Hand zu landen. Genial! Das Jahr ist gerade mal eine Woche alt und das war schon der zweite Großzander. Das Maßband zeigte genau 90 Zentimeter an. 








Nach dem Releasen des tollen Fisches, begab ich mich ziemlich happy auf den Heimweg. So darf es weitergehen, dann wird 2012 eine unvergessliche Saison.


----------



## Pisces (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ort: Seelhausener See
Zeit : 13.45
Köder : 6cm Gummifisch
Rolle : 1000 Stradic F
Rute : Diabolo V 5 - 26 gr.
Schnur : 10er Power Pro
Hecht : 85 cm
Anhang anzeigen 176665


----------



## jvonzun (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Haben während zwei Tagen bei wildestem Schneesturm unsere Eisfischersaison eröffnet- kalt, anstrengend aber fängig...


----------



## masterpike (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde!!!

Komplett eingeschneit, haben wir uns dennoch auf das Eis getraut...





















Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Raubfischzahn (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Männers zu den tollen Fischen!

Bei mir gab es zwar kein Schnee aber dafür eisigen Wind und 4 Hechte






#h


----------



## Veit (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich auf einer für mich völlig neuen Elbstrecke unterwegs. Saumäßiges Wetter, aber die Zander fanden es scheinbar gut und der Flussabschnitt bewies, dass er viel Potential hat. 
Ich konnte insgesamt 5 schöne Fische landen, die alle über 60 Zentimeter lagen. Der größte war ein 71er. Drei weitere, wovon sich einer richtig gut anfühlte, stiegen noch aus. Die Bisse kamen sehr hart. Von den gelandeten Fischen hatten vier den Stint-Shad voll eingesaugt. Erfreulich außerdem: Kein einziger Hänger.


----------



## potta0001986 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,

War auch endlich mal wieder erfolgreich
Versuchte vom 15 September bis zum 1 Januar einen Hecht aus diesem See  zu kitzeln! Hab wirklich alles versucht doch ausser 2 Minihechte konnte  ich keine landen!
Weil der Hecht jetzt Schonzeit hat bei uns starte ich den ersten Versuch  auf Barsch. Also die leichte Spinnstange, kleine Wobbler und  Fluorcarbonvorfächer eingepackt. Nach einer halben Stunde wechsle ich  auf einen 4 cm kurzen Crank im Barschdesign und beim ersten Wurf bekomme  ich nach einigen Meter einen heftigen Schlag in die Rute. Sofort kam in  mir die Angst hoch es wäre ein Hecht und er würde mir jeden Moment mein  Vorfach zerfetzen! Nach mehreren Fluchten bekam ich den Fisch zum  ersten Mal zu sehen und meine Befürchtung wurde Wahr, ein ordentlicher  Hecht hat sich meinen kleinen Köder geschnappt. Also rechnete ich jeden  Moment damit dass der Drill vorbei sei! Doch alles ging gut:m
Als ich den Fisch am Ufer hatte sah ich auch weshalb! Der Fisch hat  meinen Köder verpasst und hakte sich überhalb des Maul und so kam mein  Vorfach nicht in Kontakt mit den scharfen Zähnen 
Da er sich in der Schonzeit befindet durfte er wieder weiter schwimmen
Wie ihr seht war ich überglücklich diesen Fisch in den Händen zu halten:m
Petri Heil


----------



## smallsoldier (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*[FONT=&quot]Verstärktes Hardbait Team  Berlin am 08. Jan. `12 unterwegs in BRB:[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Um fünf Uhr morgens trafen sich  Alex, Fabi, Flo und Olli um sich der sinnlosen Berliner Schonzeit zu  entziehen. Es sollten die umliegenden, Brandenburger Gewässer erkundet  werden. Vielleicht auch der ein oder andere Schuppenträger verhaftet  werden. Am ersten Spot koppelten wir mit Totte und waren somit komplett  aufgestellt.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Das verstärkte HTB[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Nach Feinarbeiten am Equipment, Kaffee und dem obligatorischen Smalltalk  sollte die neue Saison starten.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Andere fummeln um die Zeit an  ihren Frauen…[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Unbekannte(s) Gewässer und anfänglich schlechtes Wetter erschweren die  Umstände. Doch mit fünf Mann kann man verschiedene Methoden abdecken.  Was würde erfolgreich sein? Diverse Plastik – und Gummiköder wurden  durchs Wasser gekurbelt, getwitcht, gezupft…                                                Nach einer guten Stunde der erste Kontakt. Fabi ist  mit einem sich heftig wehrenden Fisch im Drill. Die „Jigge“ macht eine  ordentliche Kurve. Doch nach kurzer Vorfreude verabschiedet sich der  unbekannte Gegner. Wir tippen auf einen Hecht. Immerhin sind Fische  aktiv. Einige Zeit später wechseln wir die Stelle.                                                               Hier sieht es wirklich  vielversprechend aus. Spundwände, Steinpackungen, fester Grund. Das  riecht förmlich nach Zander und Barsch! Eine gute Viertelstunde vergeht  bis es heißt: „Fisch!“ Fabi drillt einen guten Barsch. Der erste Fisch  und gleichzeitig Hoffnungsschimmer auf mehr. Der ist bestimmt nicht  allein unterwegs. [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Hoffnungsbarsch[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Tatsächlich kann in den nächsten zwei Stunden kein weiterer Fisch zum  Biss überredet werden. Unglaublich! Wir beschließen  nochmals die Stelle  zu wechseln.                                                                                                 Ein kleines, geschlossenes Gewässer  soll die Wende bringen. An einer Schilfkante raubt ein Hecht und Flo  bekommt einen Nachläufer. Fabi hat wieder einen guten Biss, doch außer  einem runtergezogenem Shad springt dabei nichts raus. Es scheint wie  verhext. Die nächsten Stunden vergehen auch hier ergebnislos.  Mittlerweile ist der Nachmittag fortgeschritten. Langsam wird es Zeit.  Die letzte Stelle des Tages wird angefahren.                                                    Angekommen verteilen wir uns am Spot. Hier steht  sichtlich viel Weißfisch. Schon kurz drauf hakt Totte ein großes Rotauge  an der Schwanzflosse. Fabi meldet raubende Rapfen. Während die anderen  es weiter auf Stachelritter mit Gummi probieren wechsel ich auf einen  Suspender. Doch der pointet…ähh…punktet nicht. Beim Kramen in meiner Box  blicke ich auf meine Standardrapfenköder.                        Top  Water im Januar? Ich wage es. Wenn es klappt dann beim HTB! Erster Wurf  und bähm - Einschlag!!! Ich drille einen Silbertorpedo. Wenig später  gelingt die Handlandung und ich halte einen 62cm langen und exakt 2,40kg  Ukelschreck in die Kamera.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Silberbarren[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Das Team freut sich über den Erfolg. Was für eine verrückte Aktion!  Unglaublich, denn auch beim zweiten Wurf verfolgt ein Rapfen meinen  Köder bis zum Ufer, beißt aber nicht. Wir versuchen es noch eine Stunde.  Doch weitere Fische lassen sich nicht aus der Reserve locken. Einpacken  ist angesagt. Auf der Rücktour lassen wir den Tag nochmals Revue  passieren. Trotz magerer Ausbeute ist wohl klar. Ein toller Tag mit  einer ausnahmslos motivierten und lustigen Truppe. Ich glaube auch im  Sinne aller zu behaupten. In dieser Konstellation, mit dieser  Einstellung, wieder und das möglichst bald![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Bleibt nur noch allen anderen  Sportsfreunden viel Petri Heil für die kommende Saison zu wünschen. Das  (verstärkte) HTB wird auch in Zukunft angreifen. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*HTB*!:g was sonst!?[/FONT]


----------



## rotrunna (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nun noch die pics


70er - 23er Kopyto perl-black






70er - 23er Kopyto bvb






hier die beiden aus dem post vor zwei tagen:

Kollege mit 65er auf rot-weißen hs shad





Mein erster diese jahr, gefaulenzt auf nen 6 inch shaker in blue ice


----------



## Ivanhoe82 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







112cm auf gelben Mepps Spinner ;-)

Schwimmt wieder. #h


----------



## Elgar (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern einen kleinen Hecht, so ca. 45cm in einer Kiesgrube bei Nürtingen überlisten, ist zwar nicht gross, dafür mein erster Raubfisch im neuen Jahr.


----------



## soadillusion (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 70er Hecht auf einen 15cm Barsch.

Im Vosskanal bei Liebenwalde.


----------



## TRANSformator (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Ich konnte mich heut nach zwei Monaten Abstinenz mal wieder von der Arbeit losreißen und bin bei einer saukalten, steifen Brise (um nicht zu sagen Sturm) und ziemlichem Hochwasser losgezogen. Bei dem Wind und der Strömung war der Grundkontakt teilweise nur zu erahnen.

Direkt bei einem der ersten Würfe gabs dann einen 65er Zander, der sich das Sauwetter auch mal von außen angucken wollte .






Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## jvonzun (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eigentlich sollte es heute grosse Namaycush geben, stattdessen bissen nur kleine Regenbogenforellen. Der Sonnenbrand ist aber wiederum kapital...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab Gestern die neue Saison eröffnet und gleich mit nem Traumfisch. Biss kam in 8 meter tiefe Köder war ein 7er Fin S. Sehr  sehr schade um den Fisch musste den mitnehmen weil Er nach 3 mal  releasen nicht mehr untertauchte. Der Zander war 103 cm lang und 11 kg  schwer....


----------



## pionier2511 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist zwar nicht der Grösste aber mein erster in 2012 

http://img716.*ih.us/img716/6486/15012012354.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Lenger06 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri badboy,

ich konnte heute im Rhein zuschlagen...habe meinen PB grad mal um 3 Zentimeter erhöht...:m 89 cm... aber auch ich konnte den Fisch leider nicht releasen, da er mit Einzelhaken und Stinger tief geschluckt hatt und stark blutete...das trübt den schönen Fang ein wenig...naja jetzt hat die ganze Verwandschaft auch was davon!

Greetz


----------



## Promachos (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Ich liefere hier einen wohlgenährten und kampfkräftigen 71er Winterhecht nach, der gestern Punkt high noon auf einen Kauli Junior in transparent-glitter gebissen hat.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah bin ich froh! 

Nach vielen harten, langen und frustrierenden Winterangeltagen mit nur ganz wenigen und zudem sehr kleinen Fischen, hat sich heute die Geduld doch wieder mal ausgezahlt. Nachdem die ersten 3 Stellen wieder mal absolut tot waren, brachte die letzte Stellenwahl dann doch noch den lange erhofften Fisch. Auf einen harten Biss folgte ein spannender Drill an der leichten Rocksweeper und letztendlich konnte ich einen sehr schönen Winterhecht aus einem ganz kleinen Waldloch fangen.

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/7708/winteresox.jpg


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus!

Nachdem es seit vorgestern wieder zu tauen angefangen hatte, bin ich heute wieder an einen unserer Baggerweiher gefahren, um´s mit Gufi auf Zander zu versuchen.

Die Stelle an der ich letzten Sonntag noch einen 61erwischt hatte war leider noch zu...
Aber in paar Bereiche waren schon wieder eisfrei.

Es war windig, nasskalt und der Schnee war gerade dabei, in Regen überzugehen.
Keinen Hund hätte ich bei dem Wetter vor die Tür gejagt...|rolleyes

Nachdem ich die wichtigsten Stellen ohne Biss abgeklopt hatte, zeigte Petrus Mitleid:
Eine Windböe setzte den Shad in einen Baum...
 Meine Finger spürte ich in den, inzwischen durchweichten, Handschuhen eh nicht mehr, also versuchte ich es mit Köfi an der Eiskante auf Hecht.

Die Hände in den Hosentaschen wärmend grübelte ich, ob unser  ein anderer See auch schon offen sein würde...|kopfkrat
Irgendwie wollte ich unbedingt dahin.
Dort haben erst  vor zwei, drei Wochenn mein Angelkumpel einen 80er Zander und ich einen Meterhecht und, beide auf Gummi, verloren...#q

Wie auf´s Stichwort klingelte mein Handy und er wollte wissen, wo ich bin.
Schnell waren wir uns über die Gewässerwahl einig...

Dort angekommen sah´s nicht gut aus:
Bei einem Einlauf war zwar ein großer Bereich offen, aber nicht zu befischen, weil das flache Ufer überflutet war.
Keine Chance da einen Fisch zu landen, ohne zehn knietief durch´s Gestrüpp zu waten...

Blieb nur die Stelle am Auslauf. Eigentlich ein guter Platz, nur ist er deswegen, und weil man da im Auto sitzen bleiben kann, dementsprechend stark befischt.
Deswegen sieht man uns dort auch nur in Ausnahmefällen.

Der Schnee war inzwischen vollständig in Regen übergegangen und der Wind schon fast ein kleiner Sturm.
Ein Testwurf bestätigte meine Vermutung:
Mit dem Schwimmer keine Chance, das 8g Blei klebte förmlich an der Pose, so stark bließ der Wind in die Schnur...
Also klassisch englisch!
Ein paar Minuten später lag meine Sardine, mit 60g festgenagelt, am Grund nah an der Eiskante in einer leichten Senke.
Mit der Rutenspitze unter Wasser hatte der Wind auch keine Chance mehr.
Mein Freund legte einen kleinen Köfi auf Zander genauso aus.
Ernsthafte Hoffnug hatten wir aber beide nicht.

Wind und Regen wurden stärker.
Wir liefen immer mehr am Ufer hin und her, inspizierten den Nachbarweiher...
Bewegung hält warm!
Etwas später saß der Erste vom uns bei offener Tür im Auto. 

Kurz darf der Zweite...
Bald darauf waren nur noch die Fenster offen.
Allerdings auch nicht lange...
Der Ruttenansitz von gestern steckte uns beiden noch in den Knochen!

Wir fragten uns, wiso wir kein normales Hobby haben können.
Die Bundesliga läuft wieder.
|kopfkrat Warum sitzen wir eigentlich nicht in einer warmen Kneipe? #c
Das mit dem Ruttenansitz gestern mag ja noch irgendwie Sinn gemacht haben, aber das heute???

Andererseits hab ich festgestellt:
:mJe schlechter das Wetter, desto größer die Hechte...

Wir hocken also da, ratschen über alles mögliche und machen uns über uns selbder lustig.
Wischen nur ab und zu die beschlagenen Scheiben ab, denn seinen Bissanzeiger will niemand so recht aus den Augen lassen...

Außer uns ist heute (wie so oft) sicher niemand draußen...
Wie bescheuert sind wir eigentlich?#d

Plötzlich schlägt mein Pieper kurz an!
Sekunden später bin ich an der Rute.
Muß der Wind gewesen sein. Oder ein Ast.
An einen Biss kann ich kaum glauben.
Aber mein Swinger hatte einen deutlichen Hüpfer gemacht!

Ich hab sofort etwas Schnur abgezogen und den Bügel geöffnet.
Mit den Fingern geh ich auf Fühlung: Nix zu Spüren.
Doch, er nimmt ein bisschen Schur. Nochmal.
Insgesamt gut einen halben Meter.

Das muß reichen!

Bügel zu, vorsichtig auf Spannung, Spule festhalten und dann: Gib Ihm!

Sofort merke ich, daß es kein Kleiner ist!
Achzig hat der bestimmt!
Oder doch mehr?

Ich hab kräftiges Gerät und kann den Fisch hart rannehmen.
Keine zwei Minuten später hab ich ihn vor den Füßen:

Ja er hat mehr als 80!
Das schaut nach einem Meterfisch aus!

Mein Kumpel versucht schon zu keschern.
Aber viel zu früh!
"Warte, der braucht noch...!"

Außerdem ist der Kescher viel zu klein!
Mein "Optimisten-Kescher" liegt natürlich, mit der restlichen Karpfenausrüstung im Winterquartier...#q

Egal, ich lande Hechte eh lieber mit der Hand!
Aber soweit kommt es gar nicht mehr:
Als ich den Fisch wieder rangebracht hab versucht mein Freund die, noch längst nicht ausgedrillte, Dame in das Netz zu schaufeln!

Es kommt wie es kommen muß:
Der Fisch rutscht raus, aber der Karabiner hängt im Netz!

Da kann nicht gutgehen!#d

Aber zum Glück haben wir leichtes Hochwasser und Teile, des sonst sofort auf 50cm abfallenden, Ufers sind überflutet!
Wir schaffen es, den Fisch in eine kleine Bucht zu ziehen, bevor er reagieren kann!
Ich will ihm noch den Rückweg versperren. Aber mein Freund hat ihn schon am Kiemendeckel!

:vik:

Zwei Freudenschreie hallen über den See...

Ich schau mir den Fisch an:
"Der hat doch einen Meter, oder?"
"Was??? Der ist locker drüber!"

Eine flüchtige Messeung zeigt 105cm!
Ich kann´s nicht fassen!
:vik::vik::vik:

Ein Blick in den Rachen:
Wir sehen uns an, zögern beide kurz, dann gibt mir mein Kumpel den Fischtöter.

Wie sich später rausstellt war es wohl die richtige Entscheidung:
Die Notoperation durch die Kiemenbögen hab ich zur Übung gemacht. 
Der untere Drilling saß mit allen drei Flunken schon tief im Schlund.
Das Prozedere beim Lösen hätte ich der (lebenden) Lady nicht zumuten wollen!
Ob sie´s überlebt hätte, sei dahingestellt.#c

Aber dieser Wermutstropfen kann meine Freude nicht wirklich schmälern!

Die genaue Messung zeigt 1,06 Meter und über 17 Pfund.
Mein, bester Hecht!:vik:

Jetzt wissen wir beide wieder, warum wir bei jedem Wetter draußen sind und uns bei Unwetterwarnung unter der Autobahnbrücke treffen:

:mUmso ungemütlicher das Wetter,
 desto größer die Fische!|supergri

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## rotrunna (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Wann: Samstag von 14.00 -15.30 Uhr
> Wo: diverse spots
> Wie: Faulenzen
> Was: ein biss, nicht gemerkt wegen des starken seitenwindes, aber am köder eindeutig identifiziert  weil jungfräulich
> ...




61er Pike auf gefaulenzten shaker mit bierbauch.


----------



## Bolli82 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey heute 2 Stunden am Vereinsgewässer gefaulenzt.
Ergebnis 2 Schniepel Hechte von 50 cm und 60 cm.
Beide schwimmen wieder.

Freut mich besonders da es die ersten Fische im Jahr 2012 und die ersten Hechte in meinem Leben waren.


----------



## Glenneangler (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erst einmal Petri an alle erfolgreichen!
Konnte am letzten Sonntag auch mal wieder was ans Band kriegen!


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute nachmittag mal an der Elbe. Bei 0 Grad, wolkenlosem Himmel und eisigem Ostwind waren die Zander garnicht beißfreudig. Der einzigen Biss, den es überhaupt gab kam auf einen Stint-Shad. Die mächtigen Kopfstöße am anderen Ende der Schnur deuteten schon auf einen guten Fisch hin. Alle Gegenwehr half aber nicht. Der dicke 81er Winterzander konnte erfolgreich gelandet werden.


----------



## ProBass99 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern, 

gestern gelang es mir auch meinen ersten 2012-Zander vor die Kamera zu bringen... |rolleyes

60+
Anhang anzeigen 177579



Gruß ProBass99


----------



## Acharaigas (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nicht ganz so aktuell, sondern vom letzten we aus holland, aber kam leider nicht vorher dazu es zu posten.

der tag fing bescheiden an einem kleineren fluss an. hochwasser und fieser wind machte das angeln sehr schwierig und außer zwei fehlbissen kam nichts bei rum. also sind wir an die maas und haben dort nach stellen gesucht, wo man vernünftig fischen konnte. 

irgendwann war dann ein spot gefunden wo wir mit rückenwind die gummis bis zu 100 meter weit rauspfefferten. schon bald hatte ich die ersten beiden fehlbisse auf einen gefaulenzten gummifisch, aber konnte sie nicht verwerten. den bissspuren nach einmal ein zander und einmal ein hecht. alles sehr weit draußen. 

aus welchen grund auch immer (vielleicht wegen dem wind?) ließ sich beim langsamen jiggen die absinkphase besser kontrollieren und der nächste biss konnte verwertet werden. ein schöner drill mit gutem kopfschütteln ließ mich erst einen sehr guten zander vermuten. doch als sich ein hecht an der oberfläche zeigte war ich alles andere als enttäuscht. ;-)

hier die gute, schön laichfett und 87 cm lang. perfekt im maulwinkel gehakt und somit easy zu releasen. auf dass sie bald den meter packt und noch für viele nachkommen sorgt.


----------



## TJ. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach 6 Hechten(bis73cm) im Neuen Jahr ging ich diese woche in Laden um mir 16er Sandras und 10/0er Haken zu besorgen.(Nicht ohne den Hintergedanken was besseres bzw nen Wels zu fangen)
Ging ich Heute damit an Neckar

Der Lauf der Köder ist wie gewohn Top und das Fand wohl auch dieser Bursche









Große 145 gewicht geschätzte gute 20kg

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jvonzun (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute kam ich wieder einmal zum Fischen, es gab 3 Stück bis knapp 50 cm. Bevor man jedoch ans Wasser kam, musste man einen Meter Schnee und Matsch wegschaufeln, um anschliessend 1,5m durch Eis zu bohren...


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am Freitag gegen Mittag nochmal an der Elbe. Über Nacht hatte es geschneit, aber angesichts - 2 Grad und scharfem Ostwind, waren meine Hoffnungen auf einen Zander on the Rocks nicht sehr groß. Alles oder nichts: Ich fischte mit einem 18 cm No Action-Shad (Fox Fork Tail) in Naturfarbe an einer ausgeprägten Strömungskante. Eine halbe Stunde lang passierte außer ein paar Hängern nichts, aber dann gab es einen relativ sanften Biss. Nach dem Anhieb merkte ich zwar gleich, dass ein guter Zander am Haken war, aber für kapital hielt ich ihn nicht. Die Kampfkraft war eher bescheiden. Mit der kräftigen Fox-Rute konnte ich den Fisch problemlos ranpumpen ohne die Rollenbremse öffen zu müssen. Dann erschien aber erstaunlicherweise ein Riesenzander im trüben Elbwasser. Ich ließ trotzdem nichts anbrennen und landete den Brocken gleich im ersten Versuch per Hand. Ein richtig fetter Stachelritter von stolzen 95 Zentimeter Länge. Langsam wird die Großfischserie in diesem Jahr selbst mir etwas unheimlich.




Auch wenn im Anschluss nur noch zwei Fehlbisse kamen, war der eine Fisch doch mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Doze (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Doze schrieb:


> Ich habe letze woche 3x 2 stunden gefischt mit gummi und wobblern etc Dropshot jig etc in 100 verschiedenen arten etc ...
> 
> da ich den angelschein erst am 7 Dez 11 bekommen habe und noch nie wirklich auf raubfisch angeln war (ausser mit tauwurm auf aal zu jugendfischereizeiten) montierte ich den spinner und dachte mir mit dem kanst du am leichtesten angeln rein prügeln und rausprügeln mal tief mal flach mal schnell mal langsam aber richtig , weil nach insgesammt 20 stunden Gummi+Wobbler ohne fisch kann nicht sein ....
> 
> ...



so das bild


----------



## Doanafischer (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Burschen hat mein Onkel heute in der Donau erwischt. Länge ca. 195 cm Gewicht unbekannt.    Köder war ein 16 Kopyto     
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 177749


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*​






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Februargewinn:
Eine Quantum Salsa 1230 ST​*


Aus dem Quantumkatalog (http://zebco-europe.biz/fileadmin/user_upload/media/File/PDF/cat12/D/Q0_2012_D.pdf)



> Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat.
> 
> Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, bieten wir sie in den Größen 20 und 30 an, beide üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 12 Kugellagern.
> Für eine optimale Schnurschonung ist der Schnurführer aus
> Titan hergestellt, ein weiteres Highlight der Salsa-Rolle. Und ein Wormschaft-Getriebe gewährleistet zudem eine  unschlagbare Schnurverlegung.



TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Gelochte Aluminium-Spule
• 12 Hochleistungs-Edelstahlkugellager
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Ausgewuchteter Rotor, dadurch
seidenweicher Lauf
• Frontbremse
• Schnurlaufröllchen aus Titan
• Vollmetall-Gehäuse mit niedrigsten
Fertigungstoleranzen
• Robustes Power-Getriebe
• Ersatzspule



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!​


----------



## ProBass99 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, 

Ich war heute bei der Eiseskälte am Wasser und würde mit einigen schönen Fischen belohnt. 
Schon nach dem zweiten Wurf stürtzte sich dieser schöne 84er Hecht auf meinen No-Action Shad... :
Anhang anzeigen 177965

Keine 5 Würfe spät bekam ich wieder einen schön Biss. Nach einem starken Drill kam dieser 82er Hecht zum vorschein ... :
Anhang anzeigen 177967

So fischte ich mit voller Motivation weiter... Eine kurze Zeit später hatte ich einen fetten 80+ Zander am Haken, der mir aber leider ausgeschlitzt ist  
Darauf hin fischte ich eine etwas länger die selbe Stelle ab, bis ich wieder einen leichten Biss bekam. Das Ergebniss war ein 64er Zander... :
Anhang anzeigen 177970


Kurz vor Schluss könnte ich nochmal einen 84er Hecht auf ein  Fotoshooting überreden... :
Anhang anzeigen 177971


Gruß ProBass99


----------



## ProBass99 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Boardis, 

Irgendetwas sagte mir , dass ich heute unbedingt ans Wasser sollte.. 
Trotz arschkälte packte ich nach der Arbeit mein Auto und fuhr für 2 Stündchen ans Wasser... 

Am Wasser angekommen bemerkte ich, dass ich meine Mütze Zuhause vergessen hab... 
Naja egal... Voller Hoffnung fing ich mit dem fischen an... 

Unglaublicherweise bekam ich beim ersten Auswerfen einen guten Biss. !!! Angschlag... Jau , sitzt... direkt merkte ich durch die Kopfschläge des Fisches, dass es sich um einen guten Zander handeln müsste... Nach einen kurzen aber intensiven Drill kam dieser Mopet zum Vorschein :
Anhang anzeigen 178050

84cm zeigte mein Maßband an  

Nachdem es dunkel geworden ist und ich den Köder gewechselt hab, bekam ich wieder einen starken Biss. Wärend des Drills erkannte ich, dass es sich wieder um einen kapital Zander handeln müsste... Kurz darauf machte es Puffff und die Schnur ist gerissen... lag wohl daran, dass die Schnur gefroren war. 
Keine 5min später wieder ein Biss...Anschlag... Guter Drill... Ergebnis : 
Anhang anzeigen 178051

Anhang anzeigen 178054

88er Zanderbombe 

Total happy fischte ich weiter bis ich wieder nen guten Stachelritter am Haken hatte :
Anhang anzeigen 178052

86cm 

Zum Schluss fing ich noch diesen schönen 84er Hecht : 
Anhang anzeigen 178053


Im großen und ganzen wahre Sternstunden die ich erleben durfte  
natürlich schwimmen alles Fische wieder... 

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## ProBass99 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich danke euch Jungs...

dann möchte ich euch mal etwas weiter ärgern 
Weil es gestern so schön war, bin ich heute natürlich wieder ans Wasser gefahren...
Dieses mal mach ich es aber kurz... heute lief es nicht sooo gut wie gestern. Insgesamt hatte ich nur zwei Bisse... Einen Biss konnte ich verwandeln... Das Ergebnis : 
Dieser schöne 81er Winterzander
Anhang anzeigen 178137


somit mein vierter 80+ Zander dieses Jahres  so kann es gerne weiter gehen ...

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## ProBass99 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abend Boardis,

Da hier ja sonst niemand Fisch postet, mach ich das dann mal  

Heute war ich natürlich wieder am Wasser... 
Die erste Zeit lang tat sich überhaupt nix, bis ich einen spürbaren Biss in der Rute merkt. !!! Angschlag... Und ab ging die Post... Ein fetter 1,50+ Waller zog mir die Schnur von der Rolle... Leider verabschiedete sich der Wels nach guten 15min durch Schnurriss ... kotz... naja egal... 
20min später hatte ich wieder einen 1m+ Wels am Haken, denn ich auch kurz an der Oberfläche sehen konnte... kurze Zeit darauf... Pufff... Ausgeschlitzt... 
Voller Hoffung fischte ich weiter . Nachdem es dunkel geworden ist, hatte ich wieder eine dicke Kirsche am Haken :
Booom!!!
Anhang anzeigen 178159

Anhang anzeigen 178160

89er Zanderdame 

2 Würfe später hatte ich an der selben Stelle wieder ein Biss.
Nach einem kurzen Drill, kam dieser schön 75er Zander zum vorschein :
Anhang anzeigen 178161


Man was für ein hammer Start in den Jahr... Somit mein fünfter 80+ Stachelritter im Jahr 2012 

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## smallsoldier (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Hardbait Team Berlin liegt nich auf Eis - angelte lieber drauf am 05. Febr. `12:*
[FONT=&quot]Es ist sonntags, zehn Uhr in der Früh. Die ofenfrischen Brötchen stehen auf dem Tisch. Das Frühstücksei serviert und der frische Kaffeeduft versüsst einem den Tag…[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wer jetzt denkt falsch zu lesen, denkt richtig. Denn das ist nicht unsere Geschichte! Deutlich früher begann der Tag und der Kaffee landete höchstens in der Thermoskanne. `Ne Packung Kekse mit eingepackt und das Gerät geschnappt. Auf geht`s zum Eisangeln! Am ersten brandenburgischen Gewässer sammelten wir uns. Barsch ist der Zielfisch! Wir testeten die Eisdicke mit einem Probeloch. Gute 15cm sind sicher und an manchen Stellen gar 20. Die erste Angelstelle war auch schnell gefunden. Ein ins Wasser gestürzter Baum ist auch im Winter für Barsche gut. Es sah vielversprechend aus.[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]Nach einer halben Stunde die erste Ernüchterung. Kein Biss. Weitergezogen an die nächste, vielversprechende Stelle. Die Spitzen der Eisruten ließen Wir tanzen. Maden an der Mormischka, Balancejigs, Zocker, Köfis und auch der gute alte Tauwurm kamen zum Einsatz. Doch auch die nächste halbe Stunde verging ohne Ergebnis.[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Zupp, zupp…[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Die Barsche zeigten uns die Mittelflosse. Wir verteilten uns und suchten die Fische jetzt an den unterschiedlichsten Plätzen. Der erste Erfolg stellte sich dann eher zufällig ein. Mein Eisloch im flachen war eigentlich schon abgefischt. Sogar Fabi hatte es mit einem Zocker versucht. Dementsprechend erwartungslos versuchte ich einen gerade angebundenen Balancejig nochmal aus. Kaum in Bewegung versetzt kam der Biss. Wenig später landete ich einen Hechtjüngling der unmittelbar nach dem Foto wieder schwimmen durfte. [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Hechtjüngling[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Alle waren froh. Es gab wenigstens aktive Fische. Weiterer Stellenwechsel. Und zack! Alex bekommt einen guten Biss auf seinen Jig. Leider hängt der Fisch nicht und auch die zweite Attacke kann nicht verwandelt werden. Echt ärgerlich! Immerhin waren Bisse bis dahin rar gesät. Für die Motivation trotzdem hilfreich. Alle standen wieder unter Strom. Zwischenzeitlich tat ein Kaffee gut. Es machte Laune. Auch wenn die Fische nicht so wollten. Für Spaß und Heiterkeit war auch gesorgt Totte gab mir eine ordentliche Haltungsnote auf meinen Ausrutscher. Wie war die Benotung der Jury doch gleich?[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Wer den Schaden hat…[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Letztlich landeten wir wieder an der ersten Stelle wo wir begannen. Einfach zu vielversprechend sah es hier aus. So zuppelten wir hochmotivert weiter. Mit einem kleinen Zocker konnten wir nun doch zwei kleine Barsche fangen. Es hing heute also viel vom präsentierten Köder ab.[/FONT]
Ein Gewässerwechsel wurde beschlossen. Anderswo sollte der bessere Barsch sein. Am neuen Wasser luden diverse Stellen ein. Die ersten Löcher brachten jedoch, au?er kalten Füssen, erst einmal nichts. Der erste bessere Barsch kam unverhofft.





[FONT=&quot]Totte zockte was das Zeug hielt und verspielte sein Glück nicht. Mit dem besten Gestreiften des Tages wurde seine Geduld belohnt. Petri vom Team![/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]Fabi machte den Abschluss. Was seinem Barsch an Größe fehlte, glich er mit seiner Freude über den Fang wieder aus.[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]Winterfreude[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Es neigte sich dem Ende zu. Wenig Fisch aber viel Spaß war das Resultat. Da war auch das Bierchen zum Abschluß vollkommen berechtigt![/FONT]






[FONT=&quot][URL="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=295"]Petri Heil[/URL] wünscht das HTB![/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]HTB [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]was sonst!?[/FONT]


----------



## Veit (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch Eisangeln auf einem norddeutschen See. Neben ein paar halbstarken und einigen besseren Barschen (knapp unter 40 cm), gelang es mir auch einen 47er Stachelritter erst an meinen Zocker zu locken und dann auch aus dem Eisloch zu befördern.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein herzliches Petri Heil an die erfolgreichen Eisangler!

Hier sind auch alle stehenden Gewässer zu ( Eisangeln unerwünscht...#q), aber an den Fließstrecken geht es noch!

Heute Abend hat´s bei mir endlich auch mal wieder geklappt:

Nach einem kurzen, heftigen Fehlbiss auf eine halbe Sardelle, hatte ich einen, kaum wahrnehmbaren, Biss an der Wurmrute:
Das Aalglöckchen hat nicht mal angeschlagen und auch mit den Fingern war nichts zu spüren.#c
Als ich die Rute gerade wieder abgelegt hatte, ruckte es plötzlich doch noch richtig:
Der Fisch ließ sich fast widerstandlos einkurbeln, umso größer meine Freude, als er an Land war:
Mit 46cm war´s auch noch eine richtig Gute!:vik:
Ich glaube so hart mußte ich mir noch nie einen Fisch erkämpfen:
War, heuer mehr als zehn Abende für jeweils 2-3 Stunden draußen, aber bis gestern nur ein einziger Fehlbiss. 
Na ja,  ein kleinerer Aitel hatte wenigstens Erbarmen mit mir (und ich mit ihm).

Meine Motivation wurde von mal zu Mal geringer, aber ich konnte sie durch gnadenlose Sturheit ersetzen!:q
Bei unter zehn Grad minus hab ich aber schon angefangen, mich dafür zu hassen...#d
Ich brauch dringend besseres Schuhwerk...

Gestern hatte ich dann, endlich, wieder einen kräftigen Ruttenbiß...
Als ich dann nur ein angelutschtes Wurmbündel rausziehen konnte, war meine Entschäuschung maßlos!

Umso größer meine Freude über den heutigen Erfolg.
Die Eisklumpen an den Beinen haben sich gelohnt!

Und, eines hab ich heute wiederlegt:

Um Fische zu fangen, muß die Schnur gar nicht nass sein:
:mSie darf auch gefroren sein...

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil an alle Unerschrockenen!

Wünscht Euch 
der
Nachtschwärmer78


Hier ist sie:


----------



## inselkandidat (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, heute gabs die ersten Hechte des Neuen Jahres! 63 und 67 cm..


----------



## Acharaigas (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nachdem gestern zwei etwas größere welse kurzen prozess mit dem zandergerät machten bin ich heute mit einem freund und etwas stärkerer schnur + vorfach ans wasser gefahren.

und strike - nach ner knappen stunde war der erste 90er wels dran und konnte sicher gelandet werden. 






einen oder zwei würfe später fing sebastian einen weiteren ü80 wels, aber dann wars vorbei. leider spinnte meine kamera herum und daher nur das foto vom ersten fisch.

die größeren vom vortag blieben leider aus. aber mal schaun - diese woche finde ich bestimmt noch zeit um ans wasser zu fahren. 

greetz und weiterhin tight lines euch allen.


----------



## ProBass99 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Boardis, 

ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger #6

Da ich übers Wochenende nicht zum angeln gekommen bin , beschloss ich heute nach der Arbeit ans Wasser zu fahren.
Es lief eher bescheiden, aber trotzdem konnte ich einen sehr guten Fisch zum Fotoshooting einladen... 
Anhang anzeigen 178443


89cm zeigte mein Massband an :vik: ... Somit mein zweiter 89er innerhalb weniger Tage...

Das Jahr 2012 ist bis jetzt einfach nur der Hammer... 6 Zettis Ü80... So kann es gerne weiter gehen...

gruß ProBass99


----------



## ProBass99 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abend Boardis, 

danke erst einmal |rolleyes .... und jaaa ich hör dann mal langsam auf , ist ja eh ab morgen Schonzeit... 
aber... 
einen lege ich euch noch nach :m

Heute war ich natürlich wieder am Wasser um die Saison mit höffentlich noch dem einen oder anderen guten Fisch abschließen zu können...
Die erste Zeit lang tat sich nix... mehrere Köderwechsel brachten keinen Erfolg. Nachdem es dunkel geworden ist,  hatte ich einen guten Fisch am Haken... Nach einem super Drill, kam wieder eine fette Zanderdame zum Vorschein :
87er 
Anhang anzeigen 178479


Nur zwei Würfe später war meine Rute wieder krum... Unfassbar hammer.... dieser Fisch war im Drill eindeutig besser. Und ja, was soll ich schreiben... die 90er Marke war geknackt  
Anhang anzeigen 178480

genau 90cm zeigte mein Maßband an

Ein super, hammer, geiler Saisonabschluß... Ich glaub es selbst schon fast garnicht mehr : 8 Zander Ü80 innerhalb weniger Tage ... 

Gruß ProBass99


----------



## TJ. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So nachdem ich dieses Jahr schon einige Räuber überlisten konnte. Hab ich es gestern geschafft nach Hechten, Wels und Barsch der letzen wochen einen Zander zu überlisten und so das klassische Raubfischquartett auch im Jahr 2012 wieder zu komplettieren.
Der Zander biss extrem vorsichtig und machte sich am anfang recht wenig bemerkbar erst am Ufer setzte etwas mehr gegenwehr ein
Aber jetzt will ich euch ein bild nicht vorenthalten
Größe 75cm und ca 4kg schwer




hab leider kein besseres Pic aber war ne richtig schöne Lady

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Acharaigas (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier das foto...


----------



## jvonzun (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns gibt es kaum Forellen-Puffs, gestern fuhren wir jedoch ein Stück zu einem, um wieder einmal ein bisschen werfen zu können.
Zwei Forellen gab es dann auch.


----------



## jvonzun (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war wieder mal auf dem Eis... 
Die Bohrer sehen mittlerweile so aus, selbst die Verlängerung musste verlängert werden. Zuerst schaufelt man 1,5m Schnee weg und dann braucht man den kompletten Bohrer (2,5m)... Sehe Ende Saison wie ein Bodybuilder aus :q






Fische gab es aber dann doch auch noch!


----------



## Acharaigas (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

egal was ich versuche, zander wollen bei uns nicht beißen. 

tagsüber - wels
dämmerung - wels
nachts - wels

langsam fangen die biester an zu nerven. ;-)

hier der letzte gefangene - 86 cm. danach noch ein aussteiger bei einem freund und ein abgerissener (stinger gerissen) bei mir.


----------



## Veit (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









War heute erstmals nach der Kälteperiode wieder an der Elbe und konnte die beiden Zander auf 16er Stint fangen. Ein besserer Zander (Ü70) ist leider kurz vor Ufer durch Abriss der Hauptschnur verloren gegangen, da diese durch mehrere Hänger beschädigt war. Ein anderer großer Fisch, vermutlich ein Wels, ging ebenfalls flöten.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Raubfisch dieses Jahr war ein 85er Hecht im Januar. Danach ging nichts mehr und jetzt heißt es bis 1.Mai warten..... 

hier mein erster Fisch 2012


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Märzgewinn:
Eine Quantum BLU BL 30 PTs​*









Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi

war gestern noch kurz vor der Schonzeit nochmal los und konnte zwei schöne Zander fangen. Konnte leider nur von einem ein Foto machen, da es beim Zweiten schon dunkel war und ich nur das Handy dabei hatte. 










Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Acharaigas (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zander wollen immer noch nicht bei mir beißen, aber dafür der kleinere verwandte, der barsch. und mit 39 cm noch nicht mal so schlecht. hab mich jedenfalls sehr gefreut mal wieder nen barsch zu fangen.


----------



## ZanderBone (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, wir sind heute auch mal los gezogen um nach der Schonzeit der Bachforellen vielleicht die ein oder andere schöne Rotgetupfte auf die Schuppen zu legen. Aber bis auf eine kleine (ca. 20 cm) tat sich bis zum abend gar nix. Dann knallte doch noch was auf den Spinner, guter Drill an der leichten Forellenrute und zum Vorschein kam ein knapp 70 cm langer Hecht aus dem Forellenbach, und somit mein erster Räuber 2012. Für das kleine Bächlein doch ein ordentlicher Fisch.

Ciao ZanderBone


----------



## masterpike (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch-Alarm mit PK und masterpike: u.A. 47cm, 43cm, 40 cm

Einfach ein genialer Angeltag! 































Ach ja, und Zettis gab es auch.












Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Elgar (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem bei uns nun die Forellenschonzeit vorbei ist, war ich mal wieder am Neckar.
Ich konnte dabei eine Bachforelle mit 38cm überreden an Land zu kommen.


----------



## Lenger06 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute,
ich denke zu dem Thema hat jeder gesagt was er sagen musste. Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn des Threads zurückzukommen, hier ein Nachtrag vom vorletzten Wochenende.
Gefangen im Rhein.

Greetz


----------



## discobarsch (7. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch ein nachtrag vom 23.02. , ein wirklich denkwürdiger tag für mich #6

hatten insgesamt 12st, darunter 68cm, 72cm und mein neuer pb mit 92cm !!!

:vik:


----------



## wilhelm (10. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute an der Rur, eine 50er Bachforelle mit schöner Zeichnung wie ich meine.




PS: bevor wieder ein ganz schlauer moppert,sie schwimmt natürlich.Ist ja schließlich Schonzeit.


----------



## igiigi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@wilhelm Forellen Alarm angesagt! 
Moin,

auf der Jagt nach Barsch, bekam ich einen Überraschungsgast! :g
Super Drill. 
Hab mich 2x gefreut, weil das der erste Fisch, auf menier neuen Combo war + meine erste Ü50 Forelle!

|wavey:


----------



## mathei (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super forellen


nach dem gestriegen super tag muste ich heut auch noch mal los. gleiches bild wie gestern.
top tag. alle zwischen 25 und 30 cm.


----------



## Örnie (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war Fangtag!
40er Barsch


----------



## wiesentangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1. Forelle 2012
Und gleich 41,5 cm Geht ja schonmal gut los.
Gruß Wiesentangler


----------



## suerro (13. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen Fängern,
War gestern mit mein Bruder unterwegs insgesamt konnten wir in zwei stunden 5 Zander fangen. hier ein Bild von der größten Zander mit 85 cm, wegen der dicken Bauch wurde es schonend zurück gesetzt.

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/8923/dsc0089cu.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Und dieser Brasse konnte letzte Woche den 8cm kopyto nicht widerstehen:q
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1009/dsc0083xb.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## jvonzun (14. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war heute eine Unterwasserkamera testen. Tatsächlich konnten wir einen Biss und den anschliessenden Drill eines 48er Saiblings filmen. Danach war der Akku leer (nach nur 30min...???),so dass die restlichen leider nicht gefilmt werden konnten. Sobald ich die DVD habe,schneide ich einen Film zusammen, war echt super auf dem Monitor zu schauen,wie der Fisch den Köder nahm. 

Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Pauli1990 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jon! Bin gespannt auf die Live Aufnahme! 

Für mich gab es gestern auch die ersten Forellen an meinem neuen Hausgewässer... Zwei Bachforellen mitte 30 gab es, nach dem 6. Anlauf hat's also geklappt... 






Petri


----------



## soadillusion (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

78 er Hecht auf kleien Köfi an Zandermontage. Schwimmt natürlich wieder, Schonzeit sei Dank!


----------



## jvonzun (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Ja seine Bilder haben schon fast was von Kunst. In welcher Gegend bist du denn da Unterwegs? Das sieht was nach einem zukünftigen Urlaubsdomiziel aus


 
besten dank für die blumen bzw. petris!

am eisfischen bin ich fast ausschliesslich auf der melchsee frutt.

damit es nicht langweilig wird,ging es gestern nach über 2 monaten pause wieder einmal auf quappen.


----------



## jvonzun (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe heute geschaut,ob die Seeforellen schon wieder da sind. Zumindest eine hat sich gezeigt! Nun gehts also los mit dem zweiten Teil der Schleppfischerei und den hoffentlich dicken Seeforellen:vik:


----------



## Onkel Tom (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bisher verlief mein Angeljahr doch sehr mager, ohne jeglichen Höhepunkt. Hier und da gab es mal eine Hand vol kleiner Barsche, ab und an mal ein untermaßiger Zander. Im Großen und Ganzen lief es viel schlechter, als ich nach dem fulminanten letzen Winter erwartet hatte. Dennoch bin ich immer wieder los, in der Gewissheit, dass meine Hartnäckigkeit irgendwann belohnt wird. 

  Heute war es dann endlich so weit. Zunächst gab es an vielen verschiedenen Stellen wieder nur kleine Barsche bis maximal 25 cm. Hier mal einer, da mal zwei. Ich hatte bereits wieder mehrere Kilometer in den Beinen, als ich mich entschied, ein letztes mal das Gewässer zu wechseln. Es ging an ein kleines Stillgewässer an dem ich mich sehr gut auskenne und in dem ich "meine" Winterangelstellen gefunden habe. Es dauerte dort keine 20 Würfe, als ich trotz starken Winds von der Seite einen ganz feinen Anfasser verspürte. Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie zaghaft und sanft große Fische die Köder einsaugen können. War wirklich kaum zu spüren der bis, wieder einmal bin ich seht froh darüber, mir die Rocksweeper geleistet zu haben. Nach dem Biss erfolgte ein schneller Anschlag und gleich war die Rute gut krumm. Schwere Kopfstöße verrieten den Zielfisch und so kam nach knackigem Drill ein Prachtfisch zum Vorschein. Ich hoffte beim ersten Anblick auf einen neuen PB, aber nach genauem Messen stand fest, dass es der dritte 44er in meinem Leben war. Zumindest für dieses Gewässer mein neuer Rekord.

  http://img856.*ih.us/img856/3797/44erbarschgranateii.jpg


----------



## jvonzun (20. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe heute meine saison auf die rotgetupften eröffnet, gab immer wieder fischkontakt . toll, wieder ein zielfisch mehr, da wirds nie langweilig. morgen eröffne ich die renken-saison.


----------



## Bolli82 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da meine Kamera und mein Photograf nicht sooooo gut sind muss ich meine Bilder etwas bearbeiten. 

Zander ca. 60 cm (nicht gemessen) schwimmt wieder.


----------



## soadillusion (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So diesmal kein panierter Hecht


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Stoney! Die Barsche scheinen im Moment ganz gut zu laufen. |supergri

Ich konnte heute auch wieder einen schönen erwischen. :g

http://img828.*ih.us/img828/9052/36erbarsch.jpg

Ein wenig später hatte ich dann noch einen richtigen Klopper dran, vermutlich ein sehr großer Barsch. Leider verlor ich ihn nach wenigen Sekunden. Er nahm den Köder, als ich ihn vom Boden anhob, daher bemerkte ich den Biss ein klein wenig zu spät. #c


----------



## jvonzun (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## flasha (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

64cm hatte der Bursche aus der Ruhr! :m


----------



## otti90 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier der größte der letzten Tage

60+


----------



## rallewahn (23. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Gufi-fischen am Rhein gestern einen schönen 68er Rapfen gelandet - war leider allein unterwegs, das erste Foto war kurz vor der Landung, dann Foto draußen, schnell noch gemessen und ab wieder in seinem Element:vik:
Gruß


----------



## MeisterFische (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern mal wieder ne Bachforelle erwischt mit Fliege und Spirolino!
Hatte geschätze 40cm und hat Abends super direkt vom Grill geschmeckt!
Ps. Nicht ich halte den Fisch sondern ein Kollege|rolleyes

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Pauli1990 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger tolle Fische!
Ich kam bei unserem Wochenend-Trip auch mal kurz zum Fischen und konnte nen etwas größeren Döbel fangen ... 

Anhang anzeigen 180354


Anhang anzeigen 180355


Anhang anzeigen 180356


Anhang anzeigen 180357


Petri!


----------



## mathei (25. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an die tollen fänger. konnte heute auch wieder ne schöne barschstrecke hinlegen. hier ein 33ziger kurz vor der landung


----------



## LdaRookie (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab seit Dienstag meine Prüfung und seit Freitag den Schein und konnte gestern das erste Mal kurz an den Rhein. Ergebnis: Mein erster Zander! (Mit 54cm kein Riese aber für mich der schönste Fisch ever! #6 )


----------



## Dikay (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag früh im DEK einen kleinen Hecht von 45cm auf Gufi gelandet... So selten wie die im Kanal sind, natürlich ärgerlich einen gerade in der Schonzeit zu erwischen... #q


----------



## DerAndi (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klein aber mein


----------



## Graf Cartman (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern mal die Saison gestartet und gleich ein 35er ans Land befördert. 

Ausserdem noch zwei kleine Barsche verhaftet alles in allem ein guter Tag!!


----------



## discobarsch (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal wieder ein paar bilder vom letzten holland trip. wetter war wirklich traumhaft auch wenns morgens richtig eisig war.
haben mit 33 zandern an 2,5 tagen eigentlich auch ganz gut gefangen obwohls gar nicht so einfach war.

gruss


----------



## eddy81 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ne Bachforelle - da Schonzeit -schnell wieder ins Wasser 

Ansonsten schaut gerne mal auf unserer neuen Seite www.pro-catch.de

Raubfisch Team aus GI |wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes Petri in die Runde!
Bei mir gab es heute 4 Fische zwischen 40 und 47 cm und einen kapitalen Sonnenbrand!


----------



## MMK308 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein Tag,

erst ein meter Waller gehackt (zum glück verloren ist nichts für meine Picker Rute) und dann das. War schon am zusammen Packen meiner Karpfenrute, da wackelt meine Picker wie verrückt. Ich konnte diese wunderschöne Bafo laden.
Das geile daran ist das sie einen Fisch im Maul hatte 

Größe: 39 cm 

Köder: Taurwurm

Zeit : 18:45 Uhr

Gewässer : Enz


----------



## TJ. (31. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab auch noch ein Fischvon letzter Woche
Die Zander sind wie man schon unschwer erkennen kann sicher schon beim laichen weshalb auch derhier sofort wieder schwimmen durfte. Hatte noch weitere in der größe alle dunkel dann hab ichs angeln mit größeren Ködern eingestellt. Schonzeit beginnt bei uns erst am 1.4. aber das wissen ja die Zander nicht.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## inselkandidat (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute bei Aprilwetter die Hechtsaison eingeleutet:vik:
3xHecht 40,40,45 cm...ist noch ausbaufähig

Köder waren 4play, Kopyto schwarz-weiß 12 cm und illex Magsquad


----------



## eddy81 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi und dickes Petri zu den Fischen ! 

nun mal "offiziel" , da Schonzeit um  

Die gute BaFo hat ganz schön gekämpft in der Strömung.


----------



## jvonzun (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Seeforellen sind nun enlich wieder an der Oberfläche. Gab gestern und heute unglaubliche sieben Stück! 
Wenn man mit den richtigen Löffel richtig fischt,ist es gar kein so grosses Problem sie zu erwischen!


----------



## Marcus_mck (2. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus Anglerboard Freunde,

Da am Samstag nun endlich mein Prüfungszeugniss eintraff, konnte ich natürlich den Montag kaum erwarten.
Also Montag um 6:00 aufgestanden gefrühstückt und um 7:45 bereits vor der Haupteingangstüre unserer 
Gemeinde gestanden. Als um 8:00 Uhr eine sehr verdutzte Mitarbeiterin die Türe öffnete mit den Worten,
"Wos woin den sie scho do ?" hielt ich nur kurz mein Prüfungzeugniss hoch und ihr verdutztes Gesicht wich
einem freudig lachenden Gesicht. " Ois glar, is jo wieda soweit !", nach 20 min hielt ich ihn endlich in Händen.
Nun ab zum Weiher 4 unseres Vereins und glaubt mir nichts hätte mich jetzt noch abhalten können  :lol:  !

Am Weiher angekommen ein traumhaftes Wetter ja Fast schon Kaiserwetter. Also nix wie das Equip ausgepackt 
und Ruten rein.

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/3199/003bin.jpg

Absolut traumhaft.

Eine Rute auf Karpfen mit Boili bestückt und die zweite mit Wasserkugel und einem Mistwurm und einer 
Bienenmade bestückt. Nach gut 20 min der erste Biss. 
Ich schlug an und ................ Mist verschlagen.
Schnell wieder aufgeködert und wieder an die gleiche Stelle ca. 5 m vom Ufer entfernt. Die Rute abgelegt und an der Karpfenrute die Schnurspannung etwas verbessert als ich aus dem Augenwinkel eine Wellenkreis vor mir ausmachen 
konnte. Ich schaute auf und fragte mich wo ist meine Wasserkugel als ich auch schon meine Schur von der Rolle laufen sah.
Rute in die Hand ..... auf Spannung kommen lassen .... Anschlag ...... und Anschlag sitzt.
Nach einem schönen wenn auch kurzen Drill hier das Ergebniss

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/7593/002xagf.jpg

34 cm Bachforelle mit einer Tollen Färbung.

Ich dacht mir wo eine ist sind vielleicht auch mehr. Was sich aber nicht bewahrheitete. Nach 5 Std dachte ich mir, eine ist besser als keine und wahr bereits im zusammenpacken.
Als mein Schwimmer (hatte die Wasserkugel abgemacht), plötzlich zu Leben begann.
Wieder an die Rute ... gewartet auf den Abzug ... Anschlag .... auch die hing.
Doch man merkte das sie wohl etwas größer wahr. Einen schönen Drill später lag auch eine 37 cm Bachforelle im Grass.
Nun wahr mein Fanglimitt erreicht und ich konnte stoltz wie Oskar nach hause fahren. Unter der Fahrt lief mir beim 
Gedanken an die leckeren Forellen schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen und mit der 37er wurde anschliessend
mein Magen verwöhnt. Leider hatte ich alles schon verstaut als sie Biss und Deshalb hier nur ein Handyfoto aus der 
Küche.

http://img837.*ih.us/img837/8979/005tp.jpg

Wahr ein toller Tag und die Forellen waren echt lecker.

Petri Heil euer Marcus_McK

P.S: Wenn das hier der falsche Forumsteil ist bitte verschieben


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Aprilgewinn:
Eine Quantum BLU BL 30 PTs​*









Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Felipe95 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen bei Askari gewesen ne 2. ul-rute (WFT-Penzill) ne vernümftige Wathose und nen Fliegenkescher gekauft und anschließend gleich alles eingeweiht und einige schöne Bafos gefangen die größte hatte genau 1kg (Bild).




Aber habt ihr schonmal so rotes fleisch bei "wilden" Bachforellen gesehen ??? Hab schon einige Bafos in diesem Gewässer gefangen und auch schon einige mit rosanem fleisch ... das ja aufgrund der ernährung mit u.a. bachflohkrebsen zusatnde kommt aber so tief rot wie bei ner lachsforelle ? 




LG Felix


----------



## jvonzun (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich weiss auch nicht,was los ist, aber bei mir knallt eine Seeforelle nach der anderen auf meine Köder, dieses Mal ein Wahnsinns-Fisch von 80 cm :k!!!


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Jon, das ist ein schöner Brocken! #6

Heute nach der Arbeit bin ich gegen 17 Uhr am Gewässer meiner Wahl angekommen. An und für sich wollte ich da eigentlich nur mal schauen, was die Hechte so treiben, doch es kam mal wieder anders. Zunächst musste ich feststellen, dass ich meine gewünschten Hechtgummis mal schön zu Hause gelassen habe. Ärgerlich, aber dann doch nicht wirklich ein Problem, da ich ja doch immer einen halben Angelladen mit mir herum schleppe. Meine Wahl fiel dann doch erst mal auf ein relativ kleines Gummimodell mit gerade mal 8 cm. Nachdem ich die ersten Würfe in diesem echt schwierigen Gewässer absolviert hatte, kam wieder diese Gefühl auf, dass sich dort immer nach gewisser Zeit bei mir einstellt. Der „Tümpel“ ist für meine Verhältnisse hier einfach nur verdammt groß und tief. Da die Benutzung von Booten eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist, muss man sich alles sehr hart erarbeiten und es ist in der Regel kaum möglich, die Fische zu lokalisieren. Vom Ufer aus ist das echt ein ganz hartes Brot. #t

Umso erfreuter war ich dann, als ich doch plötzlich aus dem nichts einen deutlichen Biss bekam. Kurz nach dem anheben des Köders stieg ein Fisch ein und vom Gefühl her hätte ich schwören können, einen mittleren Hecht zu drillen. Nichts wies zunächst darauf hin, dass der Gegner doch ein Punk war. Als dieser dann jedoch das erste mal kurz vor mir auftauchte, war ich schon ein wenig überrascht. Schon wieder so eine Bombe von Barsch und noch dazu ein so schöner. Wieder einmal war ich mir sicher, dass es nun endlich mal einer über 44 cm ist, aber auch hier sollte ich mich täuschen. Der Umfang des Fisches lies ihn wirklich gewaltig wirken, aber mehr als 43 cm hatte er trotzdem nicht. Wie auch immer, es war auf jeden Fall wieder einer dieser Fische, die mich immer wieder ans Wasser treiben, einfach geil! :m

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/4931/43erbarschbombeiii.jpg

Barsche sind einfach herrliche Fische!   

http://img694.*ih.us/img694/6639/barschbomberelease.jpg

Ca. einer Stunde später und hunderte Meter weiter, bekam ich dann den zweiten Biss des Tages an diesem Gewässer und wieder hatte sich ein Dickbarsch am Köder vergriffen. Leider verlor ich diesen kurz vor dem Ufer, natürlich nicht ohne ihn genau bestaunen zu dürfen. Dieser war nur geringfügig kleiner als der erste und auch richtig massig. Aber man kann nicht alles haben. Es blieb dann also bei „nur“ 2 Bissen in 2,5 Stunden an diesem Gewässer und so entschied ich mich noch mal für ein Stündchen an ein leichteres Gewässer zu wechseln, um doch noch den einen oder anderen Hecht zu erwischen. Das gelang mir dann auch auf Anhieb recht gut und so konnte ich in der kurzen Zeit noch mal 5 Hechte bis 61 cm landen. Dieser bissen allesamt auf kleine Jerks oder Illex Wobbler. 

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/5308/61eresox.jpg

Wenn jeder Feierabend aus anglerischer Sicht so enden würde, hätte ich nichts dagegen einzuwenden, aber ich kann das durchaus einordnen. Einen so durchweg erfolgreichen Angeltag habe ich hier auch nur sehr selten.


----------



## pionier2511 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So dann werde ich meinen auch einmal posten gefangen mit der Fox Rage Cat spin 2,65 er Rute und ner Penn Sargus 6000 
Im Angelpark Wagner 

Er is 1,26 m und durfte wieder schwimmen 

Noch dazu isses mein erstrer Waller über 1m
http://img3.*ih.us/img3/7624/dsc0211bildgrendern.jpg


----------



## Acharaigas (6. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zander- und hechtschonzeit. alternativen müssen her. barsche liefen bis jetzt noch nicht so gut bei uns in der gegend. daher ein ausflug richtung "berge". forellenpirsch war angesagt. zu zweit ewig lange an einem kleinen fluss/ großen bach unterwegs gewesen - ohne erfolg. nur sehr vereinzelt nachläufer und fehlbisse. dann zum abend hin wurde es besser. immerhin durfte ich entscheidern.


----------



## Bela B. (6. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Hallo,heute war ich mit meinem Sohn  angeln.Er wollte seine neue  DS Rute testen.Unsere Köder waren Tauwürmer  und  der Zielfisch war der  Barsch.Als mein Sohn eine Pause  machte,konnte ich diesen Hecht beim ersten Wurf mit  seiner neuen Rute fangen.Das 21er Fluorcarbonvorfach und der einzel Haken mit Tauwurm wurden voll inhaliert.Der Hecht hatte bereits abgelaicht und wurde schonend zurück gesetzt.Wir hatten noch weitere Bisse,aber unser Zielfisch blieb leider aus.

Ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes Osterfest.







Bela B.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (8. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte gestern meinen PB-Barsch fangen. Bei einer Länge von 43cm brachte der Fisch 1170 Gramm auf die Waage. 
Gebissen hat er auf einen Tauwurm, da das Spinnfischen bei uns in noch bis einschließlich 15.05.2012 (zwecks Hechtschonzeit) verboten ist.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## jvonzun (9. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern fielen bei uns 10 cm Schnee, was aber die Seeforellen nicht störte :vik:.






Heute ging es zum letzten Mal zum Eisfischen, da die Saison nun endet. Innerhalb von 10 Minuten bissen 4 Saiblinge, vorher und nachher lief gar nix...






Lawinenabgang


----------



## jvonzun (10. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute ging es in die Schlucht und es gab einige Forellen und ein Osternest!


----------



## Doze (10. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

es scheint das die barsche bei mir am see endlich mit laichen fertig sind 

2 kleine barsche letze woche gefangen die voll mit laich waren schön rund waren sie  (natürlich schwimmen alle wieder)

Nach 10 Kleinen barschen und 2 mit laich machte ich ne woche pause und heute endlich ein besserer 

Leider nicht gemessen nur ein kurzes bild und wieder ab ins wasser

schätze ihn auf ca 30cm 

Doze


----------



## jvonzun (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

niemand mehr am Fischen?!

bei mir gabs heute wieder einige Seefos :vik:!!!


----------



## MIG 29 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bachforelle 38cm, biss auf Illex Soul shad 58mm.


----------



## mathei (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute nachmittag kurzer ausflug auf dem innensse. war nicht der grosse bringer.
straffer nordwind 4





nur kleinkram um die 20 cm.

2 stk. von 25 cm habe ich zumm abendbrot eingeladen.






und das ganze in einer tiefe von 28 m





bei uns ist der hecht ab 1.5 frei


----------



## gypsymo (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern sind wir das erste mal dieses Jahr auf Barsch losgewesen. Wegen Schonzeit haben wir uns auf Alsterseitenarme und Wurm-Montagen beschränkt. (T-Rig und Dropshot mit halben Tauwürmern oder Gummi-Mistwürmern) Ein Hecht hat sich leider doch an einen halben Tauwurm am Dropshot verirrt, konnte sich aber schonend vor unseren Füßen selbst vom Haken befreien.

Danach ist noch eine schöne Barsch-Mutti auf einen Gummi-Mistwurm am Texas-Rig eingestiegen. Kugelrund vor Rogen durfte sie nach einem kurzen Fototermin wieder baden.

Für das Foto kam sogar kurz die Sonne raus:


----------



## inselkandidat (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleine Rolle, kleine Rute, Kleiner Fisch,
gestern die neue Barsch combo eingeweiht....es blieb der einzige Flossenträger an dem Tag.:c


----------



## baer89 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

hier nen schöner Havel Hecht gestern rausgezogen auf nen kleinen mepps spinner.


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin überrascht, sicher ist die Schonzeit noch nicht überall vorbei, aber so langsam müsste es hier im Thread doch wieder lebhafter werden. 

Also wirklich, ich glaube seltener war ein von mir gefangener Fisch unverdienter, als der von heute. |sagnix

Nachdem ich mich ca. 2 Stunden mit der Jerke abgemüht habe einen Hecht zu fangen, um dann verzweifelt festzustellen, dass diese heute am Boden festgenagelt schienen und einfach nicht aktiv waren, bin ich zum Auto zurück, um das Gerät zu wechseln.

Mit dem leichterem Gerät bewaffnet, mache ich den ersten Wurf über ziemlich tiefem Wasser. Während der Köder nach dem Aufprall an der Oberfläche so absinkt, hänge ich meinen Gedanken nach, als die Absinkphase urplötzlich durch ein leichtes "tock" unterbrochen wird. Anstatt zu reagieren und sofort anzuschlagen, bildet sich in meinem Kopf die Frage, warum der Köder den Boden diesmal so früh erreicht hat. #u

Bis mein Hirn verarbeitet hatte, dass das wohl kaum der Boden war, war wohl locker eine Sekunde vergangen. Wie ich schon sagte, eigentlich total unverdient, aber der Bursche hatte zum Glück gut eingesaugt. Läuft schon gut dieses Jahr mit dicken Barschen. |supergri

http://img801.*ih.us/img801/2227/41erbarschi.jpg

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/6089/41erbarschimwasseri.jpg


----------



## Elgar (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war heute mal wieder am Neckar und konnte eine Bachforelle mit 35cm fangen. Gebissen hat sie auf einen silbernen Mepps Gr.3
Petri Elgar


----------



## Lenger06 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde...bei mir gabs die erste Woche nach der Hechtschonzeit bereits zwei schöne Fänge...ein schöner 76er Esox und mein neuer PB Rapfen  :q...beide Fische wohnen im Rhein...
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Willi Wobbler (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen und Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich bin heute morgen losgezogen zum Vereinsgewässer. Das erste mal für diese Saison nach der Hechtschonzeit.
Nach ner viertel Stunde Spinnfischen mit Wobbler hing die erste meiner Waffen bereits im Baum. Daraufhin beschloss ich auf Gummi umzusteigen.
Keine 5 Minuten später schnappte sich ein 40er Schniepelhecht dieses Gummi. Zwar klein, aber die Saison war eröffnet. Vielleicht ging ja heute noch mehr...
Kurze Zeit später stieß noch ein Kumpel dazu, der zum ersten mal als Gastangler sein Glück versuchen wollte.

Natürlich wollte ich ihm sofort ein paar Tipps in Sachen Farben und Köder geben, die ich in eigener Erfahrung sammeln konnte.
Aber davon ließ er sich wenig beeindrucken und meinte er versucht es erstmal mit nem grell gelben Gummi, der noch vom letzten Trip drauf war.
Mein erster Gedanke war, tsss damit fängt der hier nix.
Doch keine fünf Minuten später wurde ich eines besseren belehrt.
Bereits nach fünf Würfen hatte er Fischkontakt, er hatte den Gummi nicht richtig genommen, aber es war an deutlichen Bissspuren am noch jungfreulichen Gummi zu erkennen. Ich war zwar etwas verwundert aber kann ja auch Zufall gewesen sein. Doch keine fünf Würfe später war seine Rute krumm. Ich traute meinen Augen nicht. Er konnte einen schönen Zander landen. Völlig ungewöhnlich, mit dieser Farbe konnte ich an diesem Gewässer noch keinen Fisch fangen. Auch an dieser Stelle waren mir bisher keine Fänge bekannt. Danach war erstmal Flaute. Ich konnte später noch einen Schniepel verhaften und ein wirklich gutes Exemplar ist beim Drill wieder ausgestiegen... schade.

Alles in allem doch ein erfolgreichen Tag. Das macht doch Mut für die noch junge Saison. 
Alle Fische wurde schonend wieder released !!


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mir ist heute Nachmittag diese Lady auf Gufi eingestiegen 111 cm.
Darf sich weiter um Nachwuchs kümmern, aber toller Drill am leichten Gerät.:vik:


----------



## MeisterFische (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war heute mal wieder am Vereinsteich um nen paar Satzforellen mit der Spinnrute zu überlisten! Hat auch ganz gut geklappt, heraus kamen drei normale (Habe nur 2 fotographiert) und eine kampfstarke 55er Lachsforelle! 
Gebissen haben alle auf einen Illex Chubby

mfg


----------



## -GT- (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

hab 2012 mit meiner ersten selbsgebauten Rute und einem ca. 30er Barsch starten können, so darf es gern weitergehen =). 

Gruß
Mike.




​


----------



## jvonzun (23. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zuerst kam eine schlanke 62er, dann ein fette 70er.unglaublich, was zurzeit abgeht, vor allem weil sonst fast niemand was fängt #d!


----------



## Willi Wobbler (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo in die Runde. Geht denn hier keiner mehr Angeln ?
In manchen Bundesländern ist die Hechtschonzeit doch schon vorbei.

Bin heute gegen Nachmittag nochmal kurz am Wasser gewesen. Aber für mehr wie knapp zwei Stunden hat die Zeit leider nicht gereicht. Hatte dennoch Glück und konnte einen 67er Hecht fangen.











Er durfte wieder schwimmen.
Gebissen auf einen 16cm, Flachlaufenden Bomber-Wobbler. 

Könnte noch einen Tipp in Sachen Fotos gebrauchen.
Die Fotos dürfen ja nur 600x600 groß sein für ins Album. Wenn ich die mit Office Picture Manager auf die max. Größe bringe ist das Foto klein... aber scharf. Im Profilalbum ist das Foto dann immer unscharf. Jemand ne Erklärung oder einen Tipp für mich?

Danke, Gruß Willi


----------



## zesch (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute auf Gummifisch gefangen (Sauerland)

66cm Bafo (3cm unter meinem PB)






Gruß
zesch


----------



## inselkandidat (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle,wurde auch zeit das es wieder losgeht
@ Zesch: geiler Fisch-schön bullig#6,

Ich war heute an Entwässerungsgräben mit Jerks und Oberflächenködern unterwegs, konnte 10 Hechte von 30 - 65 cm fangen.:m
Die ersten 2 h war Flaute, an einem ziehmlich unzugänglichen Graben kamen dann an einer Stelle gleich die erste 3 Fische,darunter der 65er
Dann ging in einem etwa 15x20 m großem pool hinter einem Wehr auf Bonnie die Post ab, die ersten 10 Würfe jeder Wurf Fischkontakt, zuerst dachte ich an Rapfen aber als der Erste hing war klar: Spritzerhechte bis 45 cm, trotzdem ein großes Angeln an der 15gr Rute! Den größten Fisch habe ich mit dem kleinsten Köder gefangen,einem 7cm fin-s - eine Waffe in verkrauteten Gräben!
Die restlichen Fische kamen auf Slider, Magsquad 128.

die Bisse kamen sehr zackig...





die meisten hatten die Größe.






der 65er






am Wehr..


----------



## Doze (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War Gestern das erstemal am kleinen bach unterwegs an der Agger in loope Für das erstemal bin ich recht zufrieden 

Den ein oder anderen cm mehr hätte ich mir zwar gewüncht aber fürs erstemal nicht übel!

2 Bafos leider nur 22 und 25 Ein barsch 22 und mein kollege hatte noch eine kampfstarke 33cm Regenbogenforelle 

bis auch die Refo kann auch alles noch bissl größer werden ich komme wieder


----------



## _Pipo_ (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1. Mai, während der Rest meiner Generation seinen Rausch ausschläft stand ich heute um 7 Uhr an der Lühe.

Resultat: Ein paar blaue Flecke, eine kaputte Jeans, ein Hecht
-> gibt Gründe warum viele Stellen nicht beangelt werden :q

2 1/2 Stunden lang Gufis und Blinker durch die Gegend gezogen, Erfolg brachte dann ein schwimmender Wobbler, sehr langsam geführt, sodass er nur knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche rumwackelte.











Mit 64cm meine PB um 1cm übertroffen, bleibt aber ausbaufähig.
Der Fisch war allerdings sehr abgemagert, 2 vernünftige Antritte, danach kam sogut wie nichts mehr (denke mal ist Jahreszeitbedingt).

So, nun nur noch die Sauerei in der Küche beseitigen :q


----------



## binijabik (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jepp, Schonzeit ist vorbei :vik:

Morgens halb 10 in Deutschland, am Scholitzer See bei Dessau,

mein erster Hecht meiner "Neu-Fischerlaufbahn" (hab verpasst meinen "Ostschein" umschreiben zu lassen) auf silbernen Spinner, Größe ??

79 cm und 3,4 Kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war mit meinem Bruder unterwegs und hatte selbst 7 Hechte und er 4 Hechte und eine Döbel.

Einige Handybilder sind sogar etwas geworden.|supergri


----------



## Zebi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gleich heute morgen zuschlagen. 1,02m und 6,5 kg:vik:

Hatte gleich einen Wobbler verloren und dann mit Gummifisch weiter gemacht. Der 6. Wurf brachte dann den Erfolg.


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo für mich war der 1te Mai sehr geil! habe einen hecht ca 50cm gefangen im wasser ausgehackt!! und mein ersten zander mit 72cm Gefangen (3kg) 

Petri euch allen!


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen, schön zu sehen, dass es nun wieder für fast alle losgeht, lauter strahlende Gesichter. 

 So wie heute könnten die Angeltage ruhig öfter mal sein. Am Vormittag war ich für 1,5 Stunden ein wenig am Kanal, aber da lief nicht all zu viel. Bis auf drei Barsche und einen halbstarken Rapfen bei einem Kumpel ging da nicht wirklich was.

  Am Nachmittag schlug ohne Ankündigung plötzlich das Wetter um und wir hatten hier ein ziemlich heftiges Gewitter mit ordentlich Regen. Als dieses Gewitter abgezogen war, bin ich dann gegen Abend noch mal los und die nächsten 1,5 Stunden waren schon geil für unsere Ecke hier. Nach Gewittern angeln hat schon was.

  Am Gewässer angekommen konnte ich erst mal freudig zu Kenntnis nehmen, dass die Rotaugen und wohl auch schon die Brassen mitten im Laichgeschäft stehen. Super Vorraussetzungen um auf Raubfische zu angeln, die werden da immer ganz wild. An der ersten Stelle sah ich eine ca. 1 Quadratmeter große, frei bewegliche „Krautinsel“, die wohl von einem größeren Fisch losgerissen wurde. In dieser Insel steppte der Bär, etliche Rotaugen waren darin voll am fischeln. Das Ganze hatte etwas von Waagenburg, denn um diese Krautinsel herum herrschte Krieg. 

  Ich montierte einen 110er Arnaud, weil es dort nicht besonders tief war und die Aktion ja auch an der Oberfläche stattfand. Neben der Krautinsel schepperte es dann gewaltig und ich überwarf den Räuber. Drei leichte Schläge in der Schnur später, schlug es auch schon ein und ich hätte schwören können, schöner Hecht. Zum Vorschein kam dann aber ein fetter stacheliger Geselle und wieder mal habe ich meinen PB eingestellt. Die 45 cm Marke will einfach nicht fallen, zum 4 mal 44 cm. Ist aber vollkommen egal, geiler Fisch. |supergri

  http://img42.*ih.us/img42/4387/44erbarschi.jpg

  Danach warf ich noch mal auf die andere Seite der Krautinsel und schon schlug es wieder ein. Auch diesmal zeigte sich ein Stacheltier, allerdings etwas kleiner.

  http://img404.*ih.us/img404/567/35barsch.jpg

  Da es heute mit den Barschen ja so gut lief, fehlte eigentlich nur noch ein schöner Hecht. Also bin ich weiter gezogen und bin beim Arnaud geblieben. Nur die Farbe wechselte ich auf Mat Tiger, da das Licht nun schon deutlich weniger wurde. Zunächst fing ich einen 54er und einen noch viel kleineren Hecht. Ich ging an ein paar Ansitzanglern vorbei und stand dann an einer ziemlich schwer zugänglichen Stelle. Als ich mich da jedoch durchgewühlt hatte, konnte man ganz gut angeln. Der Arnaud flog das erste mal raus, zuckte ein paar mal wild durchs Wasser und schon wieder gab es einen heftigen Einschlag. An der leichten Rute war es erst mal nur schwer und dann nahm der Fisch auch gleich erst mal Fahrt auf. Einmal voll in die Bremse, sehr schön. Als ich den Hecht das erste mal sah, war der eigentlich gar nicht so groß, aber schon recht Kompakt. Für 71 cm hat er ganz schön Kraft entwickelt, war mit der vollen Plauze aber auch kein Wunder. 

  http://img72.*ih.us/img72/8007/71erhecht.jpg

  Nach diesem schönen Fisch folgte noch ein weiterer Schniepel und so beendete ich diesen sehr angenehmen Angeltag. Da hätte ich in dieser Saison gerne noch ein paar mehr von. :g


----------



## Micha El (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pünktlich zum 1. melde ich mich auch mal 

Schöner hecht, schätze ihn so auf 75cm, denkt ihr das kommt hin? Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Maigewinn:
Eine Quantum Catalyst ​*



CATALYST
Die neue Catalyst hat von den Genen her 
durchaus Verwandtschaft mit der Catalyst 
Inshore, die wir bis 2011 im Programm hatten. 
Unzählige Angler waren begeistert von 
dem ultrasanften Getriebelauf und werden 
es auch bei der neuen Catalyst wieder 
sein. Für die Ultraleicht-Angler freuen wir 
uns, ihnen eine Ausführung #10 anbieten 
zu können. Insgesamt vier Modelle bieten 
wir den anspruchsvollen und verwöhnten 
Spinnanglern an.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
11 Präzisionskugellager bei Größe 40
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Exklusives TiMag™ System: wartungsfreier 
Magnet-Bügelumschlagsystem 
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material




Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## jvonzun (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dickes Petri in die Runde!

während bei uns seit gestern alle den Hechten nachstellen, schleppe ich weiter auf Seefos und heute hats mal wieder ordentlich gerumpelt!


----------



## -GT- (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

nachdem ich gestern nur vom Ufer aus ein bisschen mit Hardbaits losgezogen bin und nur einen kurzen Schniepel-Anbiss hatte, welcher völlig überraschen beim "Köderaktion-testen" vor einem Steg auf den Köder geschossen ist, versuchte ich heut mein Glück erneut. Diesmal vom Boot. 

Ging Alles sehr sparsam los, alle guten Spots aus den letzten Jahren zeigen kaum Seerosen-Bewuchs, an den Stellen ging auch überhaupt nichts. Also die Runde um den See gemacht und mir zwischendurch 2 Schniepel im Drill abgerissen ( Benutze widerhalenlose Einzelhaken an den Wobblern, Beide waren knapp gehakt und sind kurz vorm Boot mit einem Sprung vom Haken runter ). 

Dann ging wieder ne Weile nichts, mittlerweile hatte ich den See fast umrundet, da hielt ich kurz vor einem Bahndamm wo viel Totholz liegt und heute stand der Wind auf dem Ufer. 
Also machte der Pointer dasselbe Spiel wie immer, ging baden und beim 2. Wurf an der Stelle knallte es recht heftig in die Rute. Die Rarenium fing gleich an zu kreischen, die 15-40g Bushwhacker nickte fleißig und nach einem guten Drill lag der erste maßige für dieses Jahr im Kescher. 
Freude war groß, da neuer PB, letztes Jahr gab es nur einen einzigen maßigen Hecht von 65cm für mich. 

Leider hat er den 100er Pointer voll inhaliert, deshalb gibt´s heut Abend Curry-Pfanne mit Hecht....da halfen auch die Schonhaken nichts mehr. 
Trotzdem ein toller Nachmittag gewesen, Rarenium eingeweiht, Pointer eingeweiht ( halbe Stunde später ist er durch Hänger abgerissen, Stahvorfach hat sich in der Hülse geöffnet ) und der erste Hecht dieses Jahr gleich ein maßiger. Top !

Einen kapitalen Sonnenbrand hab ich anscheinend auch noch gefangen, sieht Alles etwas gerötet aus |kopfkrat.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Petri in die Runde für alle Session-Starter!

Bei mir lief es gestern und heute auch recht gut. Insgesamt gab es in den zwei Tagen 8 Hechte, duzende Fehlbisse und unzählige Nachläufer. Der größte Hecht hatte 85cm...
















#h


----------



## inselkandidat (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar impressionen von heute mittag...
sehr spritzige Grabenhechte in Action um die 80cm


----------



## Eilenburger (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein Bericht darüber wie unser 01. Mai ablief.


Bei uns ging es um 6:30 Uhr mit dem Boot raus auf`s Hausgewässer. Mit an Bord waren wie immer Uwe & ein Gastangler (Steve) aus Grimma |rolleyes. 

An diesem Morgen war schon ziemlich viel Betrieb auf dem Wasser...unter anderem auch ein paar bekannte Gesichter mit denen wir uns den Tag über immer mal austauschten.

Der Plan sah vor die Schilfkanten & Flachwasserbereiche abzusuchen, da wir dort die Fische vermuteten.
Also gings los...geangelt wurde mit Spinner und Wobbler.

Die erste Stelle war ein ziemlich großer Schilfgürtel den wir abfischen wollten...es dauerte auch nicht lang da hing der erste Hecht. Mit 64 cm nicht der größte aber der Anfang war gemacht...

http://img189.*ih.us/img189/8758/dsc07431q.jpg

Nach dem zurück setzen gings dann weiter, immer die Schilf Kante lang. Die allerdings keinen Fisch mehr zum Vorschein brachte...
Die nächste Station war ein großer Flachwasserbereich...ich sage das so deutlich da es sich bei dem Gewässer um eine Kiesgrube handelt die ansonsten recht tief ist, das nur am Rande ! 
Im Flachwasser angekommen gings auch gleich wieder ans Werk. Jetzt war es Steve der uns den zweiten Fisch des Tages bescherte...mit 43 cm wieder nicht der Größte aber das kommt vielleicht noch !

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/1791/dsc07434y.jpg

In dem Bereich bewegten wir uns noch weiter...nach einer Stunde dann knallte etwas ziemlich heftig auf Steve seinen Wobbler. Die Gegenwehr war zwar nicht sonderlich groß aber wir ahnten das es was besseres sein muss...als wir dann im klaren Wasser den Kopf sahen war erstmal Ruhe auf dem Boot. Nach wirklich kurzem Drill konnten wir dann diese schöne Hecht Dame ins Boot holen...101 cm und 6,5 kg hatte die Gute!

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/1245/dsc07440x.jpg

Die Stimmung war natürlich super...den Meter schon am 01. Mai geknackt :m. Nach kurzen Fototermin konnte die Hübsche direkt wieder zurück...

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/2917/dsci5196.jpg

Tja, was sollte das jetzt noch topen? Abwarten !
Nach einer kurzen Bier Pause gings weiter in der Hoffnung noch den ein oder anderen Hecht zu fangen.
Allerdings vergingen die nächsten Stunden ohne Fänge.
Allerdings konnten wir die Brassen beim Laichen/Paaren beobachten und auf einer Sandbank konnten wir zwei fetten Karpfen bei Mittag zusehen...
Bei einer kurzen Pinkelpause konnte Uwe im Schilf einen Hecht sehen...also nichts wie rein ins Boot und hingefahren.
Wir standen also vor der Schilfkante und versuchten den Hecht zu erwischen...nach 10 min kam dann auch der Biss.
Als der Fisch das erste mal zu sehen war dachte ich nur..."der Hecht hat aber komische Streifen" |rolleyes!
Wie ihr euch es sicher denken könnt war es kein Hecht sondern ein schöner Zander der bei 30 Grad in der Mittagssonne im Mittelwasser gebissen hatten.
70 cm maß der Stachelträger...für unser Gewässer schon ein besserer Fisch.

http://img195.*ih.us/img195/4530/dsc07444o.jpg


http://img525.*ih.us/img525/1345/dsc07446h.jpg

Allerdings ging der direkt wieder zurück da ja noch Schonzeit ist.

http://img338.*ih.us/img338/8599/dsci5202.jpg

Die nächsten Stunden blieben außer einem tierischen Sonnenbrand ruhig. Aber was wollen wir uns beschweren...das war wohl mit das beste was wir an einem 01. Mai je gefangen haben. Ich hoffe das Jahr geht so weiter |supergri!

Bis dahin...Grüße


----------



## jvonzun (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da es hier ja einige Rheinangler gibt, zeigt ich euch,wie er bei uns aussieht und wo ich meine Bachforellen fange.





zuerst geht es eine lange Treppe hinunter, dann über die Kanzel zum grossen Stein, dort überquere ich den Fluss und klettere an der Felswand flussaufwärts, 





wo mein super Gumpen auf mich wartet. 





Und dort gibt es dann dies zu fangen.






Interessanterweise habe ich dort in all den Jahren noch nie einen anderen Angler gesehen


----------



## e!k (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

ich hab heute auch endlich die neue Saison, die bei uns am 01.05. begann, einweihen können und war zum ersten mal auf Zander los. 

Es gab 2 Fische. Ein ca. 60er und ein noch deutlich kleinerer  


Gruß Jan


----------



## ZanderBone (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, da bei uns noch Schonzeit ist, musste ich auf andere "Räuber" ausweichen. Ich konnte diese schöne Rebo auf Spiro verhaftet.

Ciao ZanderBone


----------



## Raubfischzahn (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns gab es heute 12 Hechte...keine Riesen, dennoch hat es wieder ziemlichen Spaß gemacht...


----------



## bassproshops (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute mal auf Barsche los...
Gab einge Kleine und ein paar Baby Hechte, alle Bisse auf Keitech-Köder


----------



## Nobbi 78 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut Mittag gabs diese Bachforelle und einen Babyhecht!


----------



## bassproshops (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gings heute so weiter, wie es gestern aufgehört hat...
Nur das Wetter war schlechter.

Jede Menge Schnipel Barsche & Hechte


----------



## torf1 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich konnte ich auch in die Saison starten, gleich mit PB
diese 86er Dame konnte ich zum kurzem Landegang überreden




ein ausführlicher Bericht und mehr hier http://esoxhunters.blogspot.de

#h


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin!
Ich konnte heute mein PB in Sachen Zander etwas aufstocken.98cm und 9,6Kg Bild ist leider nicht so schön,war alleine am Wasser.#c
http://img833.*ih.us/img833/8299/k10241001530.jpg


----------



## torf1 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und heute gab es den hier.






83cm
Schönes Wochenende war es!
http://esoxhunters.blogspot.de/
|supergri


----------



## angler234 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo 

Konnte am Freitag einen schönen Rheinwaller fangen. 
165cm 56 Pfund. War ein recht spannender Drill vom Ufer aus. 

Gruss


----------



## bassproshops (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir steigt die Durchschnittsgröße auch langsam an...
Halbstaker beim Barschezuppeln auf Daiwa Tournament D-Fin...


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
wenn ich mir die Fische der letzten 2 Seiten so anschaue, traue ich mich meinen Fang ja fast gar nicht einstellen  Dickes Petri zum Großzander und auch zum Rheinwaller und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern. 

Ich war heute mit der Gufi-Rute unterwegs und konnte 2 Zander fangen. 

Einer um die 40, der andere 52cm.

Der kleine hing sehr spitz, der größere hat den Shand voll weggehämmert. 
War das schön, endlich hats mal wieder "tonk" gemacht


----------



## laxvän (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Raubfischsaison hat auch endlich begonnen.
Er darf aber natürlich noch ein bißchen weiter wachsen.


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zum Besten geben. Hatte letzte Woche Urlaub und habe viel geangelt. Was soll ich sagen: Es war erholsam, oft sonnig und sehr fischreich.


----------



## Allround (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so auch ich habe am wochenende für dieses jahr meinen ersten meter erwischt :vik:
122cm und 29 pfund
Anhang anzeigen 182452
Anhang anzeigen 182453


----------



## -faulenzer- (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war ich bei eher trüben Wetter noch einmal an unserem Vereingsewässer. Der Waldsee gilt als schwierig und viel ist dort auch nicht los weil die Fangerfolge ausbleiben. Da ich aber Herausforderungen gerne annehme, war ich letze Woche drei mal an dem Gewässer und habe viel getestet. (Fahrzeit von zu Hause: 2 Minuten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Verschiedene Köder, verschiedene Köderpräsentationen. Alles ohne Erfolg. Es ging klein los. Megabass Baby Griffon um evtl. auch einen Barsch zu überlisten. Nix. Eine Nummer größer ging es weiter. Illex Squirrel 76 als suspender. Viele Würfe, nix. Savage Gear 4Play in verschiedenen Farben und größen....nix. Als ich mich Freitag auf den Weg machte, beobachtete ich das Wasser auf dem Weg zum Auto ganz genau und konnte eine relativ aktive Stelle ausmachen die ich mir für Sonntag merkte. Ich war ein wenig in Zeitnot, sonst wäre ich gleich and der Stelle geblieben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ging es gestern nochmal hin! 

Auf dem Weg zu der Stelle viel mir ein Video von Youtube ein. klick

Und ich dachte mir: "Wofür hast Du vier Stück davon mit und hast die Popper nich nie ausprobiert?"

Also, an´s Wasser, und poppen! Rapala Skitter Pop in 7 cm. Erst mal die Wurfeigenschaften testen. Ging ganz gut. Man kann die Popper wirklich präzise Werfen. Und dann ging es an die Stelle, die ich Tage zuvor als gut befunden hatte. Eine Birke die ihre Äste etwa 1-2 Meter über das Wasser hingen lies. Eine ein Meter große Lücke zur Birke und dann Geäst im Wasser. Erster Wurf, den Popper immer schön ploppen lassen.... nix. Zweiter Wurf... nix. Dritter Wurf in die Lücke....nix. Jetzt wurde ich mutiger und warf den Popper direkt unter das Geäst der Birke. Pop, pop, pop, und genau unter den Ästen der Birke.... Bääääääääääääm! 

Mein erster Hecht auf einen Oberflächenköder. Ich sage euch, dieses Gefühl in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Adrenalin. Unglaublich. Der Drill war kurz und bei der Größe des Kameraden Esox auch nicht verwunderlich. Allerdings haben meine Hände gezittert wie Espenlaub. Das hatte ich vorher noch nie.....

Kurzes Erinnerungsfoto und der kleine durfte wieder ins Wasser.

Dickes Petri euch allen!

Greetz


----------



## dnz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey,
Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus dem letzten Dänemark-Trip. Der richtige Knaller war nicht dabei, aber war doch mal ne nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Colophonius (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey


Petri an alle Fänger, gerade der 122er Hecht.. Wow!


Bei mir gabs heute drei Hechte, 2 ca. 40er und ein 74er. 


http://img848.*ih.us/img848/4980/39761207.jpg

Gesamten Bericht mit mehr Bildern gibts hier

Grüße,
Colo


----------



## -faulenzer- (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach Mensch, ich habe da noch eine "Kleinigkeit" nachzureichen! :q

Am 1. Mai ging es voller Vorfreude an den Mittellandkanal.

Angekommen, Kopyto rauf, und los ging der Spass.

Erster Wurf, erster Biss, erster Fisch. Ein "originaler" Zander von knapp 25cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Mein erster Kanalzander überhaupt! 

Habe ihn zurückgesetz und ihm gesagt das er seine Mama oder seine Oma vorbeischicken soll. Hat aber leider nicht geklappt. Die waren bei dem Wetter wohl verhindert, denn es gab den Tag über dann nichts mehr. 
Es war aber und auch nicht weiter schlimm, denn entschneidert war ich ja schon, und über meinen ersten Kanalzander hab ich mich trotzdem irgendwie gefreut!


----------



## Lümmy (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es letzten Samstag zwei Hechte, die kein Foto wert waren und einen 30er Barsch. Der Knaller war aber ein Brassen von 60 cm und 4,5 Kilogramm|uhoh: Ist mir voll auf nen Kopyto eingestiegen#6


----------



## Jungangler97 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute eigendlich auf Karpfen und Weißfisch aus. Aber da ging nix. Die Pose wollte nicht abtauchen. Bis sie es dann doch tat, Anhieb sitzt, Fisch kommt zum Kescher: Hecht!! Der Drill hat echt Spaß gemacht an der leichten Matchrute mit 22er Schnur.
Der hat voll auf Tauwurm gebissen. Hat leider nur 48cm. Wollte ihn zurück setzen, aber er hatte den 6er Karpfenhaken in den Kiemenbögen sitzen und blutete stark. Also musste er leider von seinen Qualen erlöst werden.   Schade. Den Haken am toten Hecht zu lösen war aber nicht einfach, hab mehrere Minuten gebraucht, das hätte der nicht ausgehalten. 
Das ich meinen ersten Hecht auf Tauwurm fange, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich kann froh sein, dass das Vorfach gehalten hat. 
Der Hammer kam aber danach: Will die Grundmontage mit Tauwurm einholen, eindeutig kein Fisch dran. Dann aber doch, der Fisch kommt an die Oberfläche, größer als der vorige. Ich konnte es nicht direkt erkennen, denke aber das es wieder ein Hecht war. Dann war er aber schon wieder ab. Das Vorfach war zerrissen. Ich habe den Fisch aber nicht so hart rangenommen, dass ein 28er Vorfach  hätte brechen können. Das waren wohl die Hechtzähne...


----------



## Fabsibo (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen. Drei Meter vor dem Ufer im Gras. Mit Köderfisch und Pose. Der Drill war relativ unspektakulär, die Hechte sind bei uns noch ziemlich träge. Allerdings vollgefressen mit den neusten Forellenbesatz .

1,17m 26 Pfd


----------



## Bassey (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juhu! Ich kann mich hier endlich auch mal mit Hechten melden! Leider kein einziger maßig gewesen, aber immerhin Fisch! Gingen alle wieder zurück in´s Wasser und dürfen noch wachsen. Insgesamt 6 oder 7 Hechte gefangen :q


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Jungangler97, 
Genau so ne Geschichte ist mit am vergangenen Sonntag auch passiert. War auf Karpfen aus und als ich nach ein paar Rotfedern und Giebeln nach 4 Stunden Schluß machen wollte, hats toc gemacht. Beim Einkurbeln des am Grund liegenden Wurmpakets hat mein !!!!ERSTER!!!! Zander zugeschnappt. Mit 36cm kein Riese, aber ich hab mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind!!!:z:z:z:z:z
Natürlich schwimmt der kleine wieder in unserem Vereinsteich.


----------



## bassproshops (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo

Heute gab es einen Lichtblick zwischen tausend Schniepeln, trotzdem ist da noch gewaltig Luft nach oben


----------



## Siever (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Mädels,

gestern konnten mein Kumpel Max und ich beim Feierabend- Bootstrip ein paar Barsche und einen halbstarken Hecht fangen. Unsere Highlights waren aber ein 44er Barsch von Max und ein 38er von mir. Alle Fische bissen gestern eher tief auf Gummi... .

Gut Holz, Männers

http://img851.*ih.us/img851/1052/cimg2256o.jpg

http://img545.*ih.us/img545/6751/dscn1053d.jpg


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

anangeln in der elbe, immerhin!

allerdings: lieblingswobbler rest in peace, steinpackung lässt grüßen!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ca 35 Barsche heute, aber leider nichts besseres dabei.

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/1964/img2231.gif


----------



## bassproshops (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dafür ein super Foto, fnde ich 

Die Größe gibts bei mir auch zu Genüge...


----------



## der.oli (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nabend,
war heut morgen vor der arbeit ne stunde am wasser,
immerhin ein kleinen esox überlistet #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

​Drei Fänge von letzter Woche: Barsch auf Wurm, und die zwei kleinen Bafos auf einen 10cm- Wobbler, kompromisslos draufgeknallt, und gewehrt haben sich die kleinen Biester... wow. Hatten wohl Hunger gehabt  Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Colophonius (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey

Bei mir gabs gestern auch einen 62er.
http://img848.*ih.us/img848/4075/habihn.jpg

Bericht gibts hier


----------



## hechtomat77 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger#6
Sind paar wirklich schöne Fische dabei.

Ich war auch auf Tour:k


























Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Meteraal (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri allen Fängern,

heute morgen hat es endlich mit den ersten maßigen für diese Saison geklappt 

Anhang anzeigen 182718


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Hecht dieses Jahr - ein guter 60er beim Jerken.
Ab dem 16.05 gehts dann richtig los....#6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern besonders Hechtomat zu deiner geilen Strecke!

Bei mir gab es heute, bei schwierigen Bedigungen nen 44er Barsch.






Weiterhin viel Erfolg allen Raubfischern! |wavey:


----------



## The Bad Guy (13. Mai 2012)

*d by Quantum Specialis*

Hallo in die Runde...

bei mir lief es heute auch recht gut #6

Bild 1: 87cm
Bild 2: 84cm
Bild 3: 75cm


----------



## The Bad Guy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...und zum Abschluss neben zwei schönen Barschen und etlichen "Schniepeln" der beste des Tages...genau 1.00 Meter !


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe auch endlich erfolgreich in die Raubfisch-Saison starten können. Drei Hechte innerhalb einer guten Stunde. Der "Jugendliche" schwimmt wieder, zwei mussten mit... :g

Da ich leider kein Foto am Wasser machen konnte, muss ausnahmsweise mal ein "Küchenfoto" herhalten. #c


----------



## Meteraal (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petrie in die Runde!

Heute neuer PB:

Anhang anzeigen 182794



Anhang anzeigen 182795



Und danach noch eine kleine Fritte... beide auf Jerkbait im kleinen Graben #h


----------



## mathei (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte heute meinen ersten hecht der saison landen. 65 cm auf weiß/grünen kopy. ich konnte beim biss zuschauen. er hat erst kurz vorm boot gebissen. wahnsinn wie der nach oben geschossen ist.


----------



## The Bad Guy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und "Petri" allen Fängern,

da es gestern so gut lief sind wir heute auch nochmal los gegangen. Lief zwar etwas zäher als gestern aber trotzdem schöne Fische gefangen !
Bild 1: 98cm
Bild 2: 43cm
Bild 3: 84cm

Etliche Schniepel waren auch wieder dabei sowie noch ein paar weitere 80er/90er der Kollegen!


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich war am Wochenende auch ein bisschen Spinnfischen. Es kommt allmählich wieder Leben in die Elbe, aber der große Durchbruch ist noch ausgeblieben.

Am Samstag gab zunächst mal einen gierigen Hecht. 




Nach der Landung staunte ich nicht schlecht. Mein Aido-Shad in pink war nur Nachtisch für den Esox. Ihm hing noch ein nicht mal angedauter Aal aus dem Maul. 




Auch die Zander zeigten sich aktiv. Doch die Bedingungen waren einfach nur schrecklich. Stürmischer Wind machte Köderkontrolle und Bissverwertung verdammt schwierig, an einigen Spots gar unmöglich.




Es "hagelte" Fehlbisse, drei Z-Fische (davon zwei bessere) stiegen im Drill aus. 




Letztlich konnte ich nur einen ca. 50er und knapp 60er Zander landen. Köder: Stint-Shad.




Den Abschluss des Tages machte ein Dickbarsch, der nur an einer Spitze des Zusatzdrillings hing.





Gestern habe ich nur mal einen kurzem Versuch gestartet. Dieser brachte 4 Zander bis 60 cm, eine gehakte Brasse und eine Zope, die regulär gebissen hat. Der Wind war zwar deutlich schwächer, dennoch hatte ich wieder recht viele Fehlbisse.


----------



## pike-81 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






70er auf Zalt


----------



## pike-81 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






82er
Die Krönung einer ganzen Woche!
Obwohl verschiedene Wobbler und Jerkbaits zum Einsatz kamen, nahm dieser ganz ordinär den guten, alten Effzett...


----------



## Mendez (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte eine herrliche Angelwoche in den Vereinsgwässern mit 45 Hechten. Die Krönung aber war die Dicke Bertha.

129 cm
16,2 kg

Köder war ein Gummifisch
Beißzeit war 17:30
Gufi flach geführt über einer 5 m Kante

Mehr will ich nicht. Das nennen ich einen Saisonanfang.

Servus


----------



## Selenter Angler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle kann ich da nur sagen.

Ich war auch mal wieder los und kann auch gleich den ersten guten Fang er noch so jungen Saison melden.:q

Ich fing eine sehr schöne Hechtdame mit einer Länge von 118cm.#6

Der Biss war der absolute Hammer!!! Mein Gummifisch hing gerade einmal ca. 20cm!!!|bigeyes unter der Wasseroberfläche direkt neben der Bordwand, da ich mir gerade eine Zigarette anzünden wolle, als plötzlich der Hecht von unten hochschoss und meinen Gummifisch packte. Ich konnte gerade noch meine Rute schnappen, da nahm der Fisch auch schon wie wild Schnur von der Rolle. Ein Erlebnis, welches ich bestimmt niemals mehr vergessen werde.:k

Ich hoffe es geht so weiter.

Gruß und Pertri Heil an alle.#h


Gruß
Lasse

P.s.: Die Bilder findet ihr im Anhang.


----------



## Lxrs K. (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die runde , sind echt geile fische ! 
Nen topwater barsch von vorhin
Anhang anzeigen 182945

35cm


----------



## Lorenz (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich wollt euch mal nen richtigen Pechvogel von vorhin zeigen. Hing ganz knapp am Oberkiefer, kann sich am Ufer losschütteln und hakt sich dann am Ar***


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes petri für die super Fänge! 
Nach 3 Tagen erfolglosem karpfenangeln und Unwetter überm Bivvy, habe ich dann eine kurze Runde mit der Spinne losgelegt und dabei kam beim letzten Wurf diese schöne Hechtdame raus! #6
98cm, 13pfd


----------



## der.oli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zu euren kapitalen fängen...
ich bin froh wenn ich mal einen über 70cm fang#d
heut morgen vor der arbeit stieg noch ein 60iger ein..da geht die arbeit viel leichter von der hand #6


----------



## der.oli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heyho..der hecht war ma wirklich "am arsch" 
heut abend stieg noch einer auf nen gonzo wobbler ein..


----------



## jvonzun (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den vielen Fischen. Bei uns ist es für die Hechte immer noch zu kalt (gestern schneite es sogar wieder), so dass sie noch überhaupt nicht beissen, dafür gibt es gelegentlich Seeforellen, die ziehen sich aber langsam in die Tiefe zurück.


----------



## lexusis71 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern.

Konnte heut am Vatertag nen 92 cm Zander auf nen 13 cm Relax landen.

Gruß,Michael


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

Glückwunsch zu den teils sehr kapitalen Räubern.

Mein Saison-Start war bisher auch recht erfolgreich:

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich an nem kleinen, flachen Privatgewässer den Mini Hecht auf den 14 er Barsch-Zalt.

Und am Mittwochabend gab es einen wunderschönen Barsch von genau 40 cm am Vereinssee.

Der Barsch ist mein PB, und biss ebenfalls auf nen 14er Zalt in Pike-Design.

Am Sonntag geht es dann zum Möhnesee, zum Hechtärgern.

Ich wünsche Allen nur die dicken Muttis .

grüße 


Marcus

P.S.: Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität. => Handy anno 1980 ;-)


----------



## Meteraal (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

Petrie was für ne Granate der Zander!

Meiner von eben grad war nicht gaaaaanz so groß... ;-) auf Köderfisch im kleinen Graben...


Anhang anzeigen 183089


----------



## PLATINESOX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri,an alle fänger!#h


heute konnte ich zum erstenmal mein rapfenfluch am rhk brechen!
 meine neue pb marke von 70cm!:vik:


----------



## Dikay (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nun will ich mich an dem Erfolg auch mal beteiligen 
Die ausbeute der letzten drei Tage---Sind zwar nicht die grössten aber dafür mehrere :vik:

Hinzu kommt noch ein 35er Barsch, den ich nicht fotografiert habe... 
Achja, alle schwimmen se wieder :m


----------



## gypsymo (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

2 Tage nach dem Ende der Schonzeit in Hamburg, an dem ich nur einen Zanderschniepel erwischen konnte, hier der erste schöne vom 18. Mai:





Bisher kein mal Schneider gewesen 2012... so kann das Jahr weitergehen.... wobei, jetzt hab ich den Teufel an die Wand gemalt.


----------



## Allround (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so ich war gestern mit meiner freundin beim hechteln, was für ein tag!!! #d

neben einigen kleinen hechten, hatten wir noch einen kleinen waller dran, nich groß (70 - 90cm), der aber leider kurz vorm boot verloren ging... etwas später hatte ich dan einen kleinen hecht (40cm) dran, als kurz vorm boot ein rießen schatten aus der tiefe kam und sich meinen hecht schnappte... hatte den großen hecht dan für 2 - 3 minuten an der angel bevor er ihn wieder ausgespuckt hat #q, und ich muss sagen ich hab schon ein paar großhechte gedrillt, aber keiner hatte so eine kraft wie dieser... hab den kleinen total zerfetzten hecht dan aus dem wasser gezogen, und die biss spur war 24cm breit... da war wahrscheinlich mein langersehnter 130 + hecht am werk... so und als ob es dan noch nich reicht haben wir noch 2 schöne hechte überlisten können...

meine freundin und ihr erster meter hecht :m 104cm
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 183176
Anhang anzeigen 183177


und ich konnte dan noch einen schönen 96cm hecht in die kamera halten
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 183178


Gruß Marcel


----------



## jvonzun (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da beisst es ja überall wie verrückt, digges Petri!


----------



## AnglerPSF (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Saison kommt bei mir langsam ins Rollen.
Am Freitag vor einer Woche bin ich los zum Köderfischeangeln, schließlich sollte es die Woche darauf in den Angelurlaub für drei Tage gehen. Nebenbei habe ich eine Hechtangel ausgelegt und dabei kam ein schöner 82er Esox heraus. 
Weiter ging es dann im Angelurlaub. Am letzten Tag kurz vor dem Einpacken bekam ich noch einen Biss auf Köderfisch, wobei es sich um einen 76er Zander handelte. Mein bisher größter. 
So kann es gerne weitergehen...


----------



## Meteraal (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von heute Morgen:

Alles auf Köderfisch...


30 cm Barsch:

Anhang anzeigen 183244



und 2 mal Hecht...

Anhang anzeigen 183246


Anhang anzeigen 183245



Heute Abend geht es wieder los...|supergri


----------



## Siever (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Leute! Sogar die Zander rappeln mancherorts wohl wieder... .

Ich konnte am Wochenende beim Karpfenanfüttern noch ein paar Minuten einen Kopyto baden und diesen 53er Schniepel zum Biss überreden. Der Fisch war zwar klein, hat aber dicht unterm Boot und bei leichtem Geschirr gebissen. 

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/9431/imag1309.jpg


----------



## Veit (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vier freie Tage und das gleichzeitige Ende der Zanderschonzeit auch in Hamburg waren für Angelfreund Henni und mich Grund genug für einen Großangriff.
Start am Himmelfahrtstag bei miesem Wetter. Strecke machen, Buhnen abfischen und vielleicht den kapitalen Zander fangen. - Das war der Plan! 




Und es ging auch gleich gut los. Nachdem wir uns mit zwei Fischen der 60er Kategorie entscheidert hatten, inhalierte ein kampfstarker 75er meinen Aido in pink. So durfte es gerne weitergehen.




Wenig später knackte mir ein kapitaler Zander leider das Stingervorfach, aber einige mittlere Fische konnten noch gelandet werden.




Die Fische waren teils ganz schön hungrig.




Henni mit schönem 70er.




Insgesamt gab es an diesem Tag 10 Zander. Ein guter Auftakt.

Am Freitag setzte sich der Angelspaß leider nicht in gleichem Maße fort. Es gab viele Hänger und viele Fehlbisse. Die Elbe gibt, die Elbe nimmt....




Auch schwer erreichbare Spots brachten keinen guten Fisch.




Zwar fingen wir auch an diesem Tag 9 Zander, aber keiner hatte deutlich über 50 cm. Teilweise waren es richtige Babies.




Aber wir hatten ja noch zwei Tage vor uns.

Der Samstag startet wesentlich besser, so dass Henni schon bald den ersten besseren Zander präsentieren konnte.




Und legte nach....




Dann ein knallharter Biss bei mir auf Stint in salt&pepper. Zunächst vermuteten wir einen Waller, doch dann zeigte sich nach einigen Minuten Drill ein großer Zander an der Oberfläche. Henni landete ihn gekonnt für mich. 94 cm hatte dieser Brummer. Eigentlich eine Traumgröße, aber dieser Zander sollte an jenem Tag noch in den Schatten gerückt werden.




Ehrensache!




Erstmal gings mit "guter Mittelklasse" für Henni weiter.




Die Zander waren bissig und die Größen stimmten. Solche Tage muss man ausnutzen, also fischten wir bis in die Abenddämmerung.




Zwar ließen die Bisse zum Schluss deutlich nach, aber an der letzten Buhne, die wir an diesem Tag beangeln wollten, bekam ich trotzdem nochmal einen starken Biss auf Stint-Shad in Salt&Pepper. Die Kopfstöße am anderen Ende verrieten, dass es sich eindeutig um einen Zander handelt. Doch obwohl der Fisch während des Drills nur im ruhigen Wasser des Buhnenkessels kämpfte, gelang es fünf Minuten lang nicht, ihn an die Oberfläche zu drillen. Das musste ein echter Gigant sein. Als das Zandermonster dann endlich auftauchte, blieb uns schier das Herz stehen. So einen Zander hatten wir zuvor noch nicht gesehen. Die Landung gelang und ein lauter Freudenschrei ging über die Elbe.




Das Maßband verriet, was wir augenscheinlich schon geahnt hatten. Das war er endlich: Mein Meterzander. Sagenhafte 105 Zentimeter hatte diese Granate. Den im Leben nochmal zu toppen, wird wohl sehr schwer.




Insgesamt konnten wir am Samstag 14 Zander landen. Ein unvergesslicher Angeltag, für mich vielleicht der "Angeltag des Lebens".


So war es auch zu verschmerzen, dass unser Abschlussangeln am Sonntag weniger erfolgreich war. Auch variantenreiche Köderführung und Wechsel der Shads konnten die Stachelritter nicht so recht aus der Reserve locken.




Das Durchtesten unserer Topp-Köder der Vortage brachte am Sonntag nur zwei kleinere Zander. Hier seht Ihr trotzdem nochmal, mit welchen Gummis wir am erfolgreichsten waren. 




Gegen Mittag beendeten wir die viertägige Hardcore-Tour. Fazit: Auch wenn die Zander nicht an allen Tagen superbissig waren, haben wir geile Fische gefangen, ich sogar den Fisch des Lebens. Die Elbe hat uns glücklich gemacht und wiedermal bewiesen, dass sie das beste Großzandergewässer Deutschlands ist.


----------



## kuate (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Jetzt muss ich hier auch mal ein Fangbild beitragen. Zwar kein Riese, aber dafür der erste (gute) Fisch mit der neuen selbstgebauten Rute.

Petri an Alle :m


----------



## jvonzun (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Veit!!! Wie bei jeder Angeltechnik muss man die Finessen kennen, dann beisst es auch meist richtig gut. Du scheinst diese definitiv zu kennen und weisst sie auch anzuwenden!


----------



## Strahleman (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentlich hatte ich geplant, heute auf Karpfen für's Wochenende zu gehen. Anscheinend fand auch dieser Kleine den Wurmköder schmackhaft 
Auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Waller ist, hab ich mich über diese Premiere mehr gefreut als über einen Karpfen. Auch wenn der Waller bei mir nicht auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## jvonzun (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei uns geht endlich auch die Post ab


----------



## AnglerPSF (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir wird es langsam zur Tradition, dass ich beim Aalangeln alles andere als den Zielfisch fange. Meistens sind es schöne Schleien, gestern jedoch ein schöner 28er Barsch. Kein Riese, aber da freut man sich doch auch...


----------



## Meteraal (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

@jvonzun: Die Unterwasserpics haben echt was! Sind wirklich genial.


So langsam hab ich den Dreh raus mit Köderfisch...PB mit 41 cm heute morgen auf großen Hechtköfi:


Anhang anzeigen 183428


----------



## Felipe95 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und dickes Petri an alle Fänger 

Ich konnte heute meinen aller ersten Rapfen fangen !
Im MLK noch recht selten vorallem weil man ihn halt auch kaum gezielt befischen kann im Kanal.

Gebissen hat er auf nen ca 8cm langen braun/roten Kopyto.

67cm und 2,4kg





LG Felix


----------



## Sakier (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich reih mich dann mal mit den Hechtfängen an, kommen grad vom Wasser und haben einen 116 cm und 15,1 Kilo schweren Hecht gefangen.
Leider hatte er den Mini Mepps Spinner komplett inhaliert so das er morgen auf den Grill kommt und wohl ein paar mehr Leute eingeladen werden müssen 






Petri zu den anderen Fängen!


----------



## Steinbuttt (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Jungs,#h

erstmal dickes Petri Heil hier in die Rund, tolle Fänge auf den letzten Seiten!#6
Vor allem Veit's 105er Zander, man ist das 'ne "Granate"!|bigeyes

Ich habe meine Zander-PB heute um 1 Zentimeter verbessert, nachdem mir bereits ein gut 90cm großer Zander beim Keschern ausgestiegen ist, konnte ich einen 86cm Stachelritter landen!#6 
Nebenbei gab's auch noch ein paar "halbstarke" Zettis!

Ausführlicher Bericht hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3632616#post3632616

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Meteraal (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

heute morgen wieder los mit Köfi... und wieder 2 Stück...so kann es weitergehen...
Hier mal ein Bild vom größeren Hecht:


Anhang anzeigen 183584


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Mittag auf Köfi.     






 


Petri an alle anderen Erfolgreichen #6.


----------



## Säp (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allein unterwegs, deshalb sch... Bilder, kurz Barsche zuppell gewesen heute morgen, ein paar bessere sind auch hängen geblieben, keiner hat sich an dem doch recht massiven Titan gestört, Gruss


----------



## Säp (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....und heut kam noch einer :vik:


----------



## Schlebusch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Mein Weekend am Möhnesee lief nicht sooo berauschend. Nur viele kleine Barsche und ein Hecht der mir im Drill leider verloren gegangen ist 
Hier ein 25er Barsch von heute Mittag gefangen auf Maden an der Pose. Kein Riese aber mein neuer PB und der größte Fang des Wochenendes


----------



## Finke20 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:


Heute ging es mit der Familie auf die Peene.
Es gingen sogar ein Paar Fische an den Haken.

http://img534.*ih.us/img534/7259/28051.jpg

Das mit dem Fotografieren muß aber noch geübt werden :q.

Einen gab es dann noch.

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/4366/28052.jpg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe dann auch mal meine Saison eröffnet
Der Saisonstart ging diesmal erstaunlicherweise mit einem 70er Zander auf Pike Shaker los.




aber dann ging es auch mit Hechten weiter.

Ein 72er




ein 75er




und ein 90er
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es folgte ein 71er 




und ein 75 er




Zur Abwechslung gab es dann mal wieder einen 68er Zander auf Sniper Shad




Der erste Meter dieses Jahr ging dann allerdings auf das Konto meine Sohnes.
Genau 100 cm, auf  Sea Shad




Danach erfolgte dann ein recht seltenes Erlebnis, ein Doppelbiss.

Mein Sohn drillte diesen 70er 




und ich gleichzeitig diesen 67er






Morgen früh geht es noch mal los.
Dann muss ich erst mal nach Hause, jede Menge Bestellungen bearbeiten....:m


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger!

An der Elbe rund um HH gabs in den vergangenen Tagen immer ein paar Zander zu holen. Klingt besser, als es ist. Die Durchschnittsgröße war miserabel und man musste sich die Fische wirklich erarbeiten. Kumpel Pauli, der mit zwei Kollegen bei mir zu Besuch war, hat die Elbe also leider nicht von ihrer allerbesten Seite kennenlernen können. Aber Schneider blieb natürlich niemand.

















Gestern war ich nochmal im Alleingang unterwegs.
Vormittags habe ich mal wieder einen Versuch im tidenfreien Elbbereich gestartet. Ein bisschen hats gebissen. Nach fünf Minuten ein Zander, der etwas über 50 cm lag und noch zwei Fehlbisse.




Dann wechselte ich den Spot und vergeigte einen wirklich guten Fisch. Sanfter Biss, aber nach dem Anhieb eine Megaflucht. Ich konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig die Rollenbremse öffnen. Daraufhin wurde eine halbe Minute lang durchgängig Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, bis die Leine erschlafft. Haken ausgeschlitzt. Nein, es war kein Wels. Da der Gummi neu und unbeschädigt war, konnte ich an den tiefen Schlitzen im Köder (Stint in green-tomato) eindeutig erkennen, dass es sich um einen Hecht gehandelt hat, der vermutlich sehr, sehr ordentlich war. Echt bitter! 
Als "Trostpreis" gabs ein paar Minuten später ein paar Meter weiter einen gelandeten Hecht von ca. 60 cm.




Das Pech setzte sich fort. Am nächsten Spot ging mir endlich mal wieder ein guter Zander auf Stint in grün-weiß. Ganz kurz vor der Landung gelang es dem Ü70er meinen Köder abzuschütteln. Danach gab es noch einen Kindergarten-Zander.
Anschließend wechselte ich in den Tidenbereich. Dort haben die Zander einigermaßen gut gebissen. Ich konnte noch 6 weitere Zettis landen, von denen immerhin 4 über 50 cm lagen. Allerdings auch keiner über 60 cm. Diverse Fehlbisse und Austeiger machten das Angeln recht kurzweilig. Köder: Stint-Shad, BS-Krebs und Fork Tail.












Kurz vor Schluss eine tolle Überraschung. Ich habe tatsächlich (unabsichtlich) ein Meerneunauge von außen gehakt. Ca. 70 cm lang. Sehen schon cool aus die Teile. Nach schnellem Foto durfte das Rundmaul gleich wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## Drachko (29. Mai 2012)

So nach längerer Durststrecke konnte Ich mal einen esox zum landgang überreden kein Riese machte aber spass am zandergerät

Anhang anzeigen 183675


----------



## soadillusion (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Fänge von letzter Nacht.

Der Zander bis übrigens auf einen Tauwurm. War aber ein kleiner mit 38 cm. 

Alle schwimmen natürlich wieder.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Nachzügler von heute morgen.
Nächste Woche gehts dann weiter.


----------



## _Pipo_ (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Ich konnte mich heute morgen mal früh aufrappeln und saß gegen 4:50 Uhr an einem Vereinsteich. Da das Spinnfischen verboten ist, es aber ein paar Zander und Hechte in dem Teich gibt, ging es mit KöFis los. Leider ist mir das Stahlvorfach ausgegangen um einen 2ten Drilling in den KöFis befestigen, also musste ich mit einem recht kleinen Drilling im Fisch auskommen, wenn ich ein Stahlvorfach benutzen wollte. Das hat mir aber alles nicht so gefallen daher hab ich etwas umgerüstet und einen recht großen Einzelhaken genommen und diesen mittels Gummiband  in der richtigen Position befestigt. Noch bevor ich des Ganze an der 2ten Rute machen konnte ging die Pose auf Wandertour, da zwischen 2 Seerosenfeldern wollte ich den Fisch nicht allzuviel Schnur nehmen lassen bevor ich anschlage, resultat war, dass der Haken nicht saß und der KöFi ziemlich zerfetzt war.

Im Verlauf wurden meine Posen dann oft mal einen Meter zur Seite gezogen und dann wieder in Ruhe gelassen, tendiere da mal zu kleineren Hechten die die 17cm Rotfedern nicht inhalieren konnten.

Gegen 10 Uhr kam die Sonne raus, keine Welle auf dem Wasser, daher wollte ich zusammenbauen, mir vorher aber noch eine Pose aus dem Teich fischen die ca. 4m vor mir schwamm. Mit dem Köfi drüberworfen und so die Pose näher rangezogen (der KöFi wurde mit dem Schwanz vorraus auf der Wasseroberfläche eingeholt). Beim 3ten Wurf war die Pose nur noch 2m vom Ufer entfernt als der KöFi direkt von der Wasseroberfläche in einem Hechtmaul verschwindet, Anschlag sitzt. Netter und kniffliger Drill durch mehrere Fluchten in Richtung Seerosen.

Der ist zwar mit 72cm nur 8cm länger als ein letzter Hecht (Anfang Mai gefangen) aber mit 3,2kg mehr als doppelt so schwer.


----------



## eggerm (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht 2012 mit 68.


----------



## steppes (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich, mein erster maßiger in 2012: 85cm 5Kg gefangen mit Köderfisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Junigewinn:
Eine Quantum Catalyst ​*



CATALYST
Die neue Catalyst hat von den Genen her 
durchaus Verwandtschaft mit der Catalyst 
Inshore, die wir bis 2011 im Programm hatten. 
Unzählige Angler waren begeistert von 
dem ultrasanften Getriebelauf und werden 
es auch bei der neuen Catalyst wieder 
sein. Für die Ultraleicht-Angler freuen wir 
uns, ihnen eine Ausführung #10 anbieten 
zu können. Insgesamt vier Modelle bieten 
wir den anspruchsvollen und verwöhnten 
Spinnanglern an.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
11 Präzisionskugellager bei Größe 40
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Exklusives TiMag™ System: wartungsfreier 
Magnet-Bügelumschlagsystem 
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material




Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## DerAndi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Urlaubserinnerung haha. Gab über 50 Fische dieser Art hähä.


----------



## Spinnenfänger (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So 5 Tage angeln in der elbe rund um Hamburg, mit 2 Kollegen.da wir die elbe noch nicht so kannten war es eigentleich nen gutes ergebnis für uns.

es gab einige kleine Zander von 25.30cm. Aber ab und an war auch mal ein besserer dabei. (50-55cm) den größten fing mein kollege am 2 tag mit schönen 69 cm.Auch die Hechte gingen gut , ich konnte einen von 62cm fangen.Am dritten tag, war dann mein Persönlich bester. Ich konnte meinen ersten Rapfen überlisten. Er hatte 62cm eine stunde später ein kräftiger Einschlag in der rute ,und ich konnte einen schönen 73cm Rapfen auf die schuppen legen.Mein Kollege fing ebenfall ein 61 cm Rapfen.:vik:  der letzte Tag war dann total verregnet und es ging nicht viel außer 2 kleine Zander.

Ich muss sagen ein angeltrip in und um hamburg lohnt sich echt.#6 

Hier noch der 73cm rapfen.


----------



## jvonzun (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! 
Bei mir beissen Barsch und Hecht super auf Wobbler,jedoch sind die Barsche nicht grösser als 25cm und die Hechte max. 60 cm...


----------



## Fury87 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fängen!

Der 2te Versuch auf Hecht für dieses Jahr lief sehr gut beimir. Ich  konnte Insgesamt 3 Hechte fangen, davon waren 2 Sogar über 80cm und der  andere hatte knapp über 60cm! Leider habe Ich noch einen ca. 60er Hecht  verloren. Nach den Fotos durften alle Hechte wieder  schwimmen!


----------



## MeisterFische (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war eben nochmal für 30min los und konnte nen paar Barsche auf nen kleinen Kopyto fangen.
Hab nur Fotos von 2 Fischen gemacht da eh alle die gleiche Größte hatten :c
mfg


----------



## motocross11 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

war gestern abend kurz für ne Stunde bei uns Am Tanger (kleines Flüsschen ca. 5 m breit, an den tiefsten Stellen vielleicht 1,5m und total verkrautet)

Wollte meine neue leichte Rute ausprobieren. Ich konnte dann diesen an der Oberfläche raubenden Hecht erbeuten (84cm). 
Köder war ein Kopyto (5 cm in Blau-Weiß)


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar Wochenendfänge.
Am Samstag war ich zunächst an der Tidenelbe unterwegs. Die Zander bissen anfänglich wie verrückt, aber an allen Spots gingen nur Schniepel ans Band. Dann endete der "Rausch" ganz plötzlich. Nur noch wenige Kontakte, dafür aber drei bessere Fische von 76, 60 und 70 cm auf Stint-Shad in pink bzw. green-tomato. Ein weiterer Räuber, der sich sehr ordentlich anfühlte, stieg leider aus. 













Am Sonntag traf ich mich Angelkollege Axel zum gemeinsamen Fischen im tidenfreien Elbbereich. Massenfänge waren dort also von vornherein nicht zu erwarten, aber erfreulicherweise waren wir letztlich beide erfolgreich. Zunächst mal hatte ich leider Pech und verlor einen ca. 70er Zander durch Ausschlitzen. Alex, dem ich ein Köder gegeben hatte, machte es besser und fing promt seinen ersten Zander in diesem Jahr auf den bewährten Stint-Shad.




Ein Riese war dieser Fisch natürlich noch nicht, aber das Potential nach oben nutzte Axel wenige Minuten später schon, mit einem deutlich größeren Zander aus, der natürlich ebenfalls auf den Erfolgsköder gebissen hat. Wir haben den Stachelritter nicht gemessen, aber knappe 70 cm war er sicher lang.




Danach passierte erstmal nix, außer drei von Axel unabsichtlich gehakten Brassen. Aber dann klingelte es auch bei mir mal wieder und ein hübscher Elbhecht von rund 60 cm stieg auf Aido-Shad in pink ein.




Gleicher Köder war es, der mir letztlich auch noch eine erfolgreiche Zanderlandung bescherte. 68 cm.




Eine mit Sicherheit illegal ausgelegte Reuse haben wir auch gefunden und fachgerecht entsorgt.





Gestern ging es an eine mir bisher völlig unbekannte Elbstrecke in Brandenburg. Ziel: Dort auf Anhieb einen Zander fangen. Nach 15 Minuten war die Mission erfüllt. Der Stint in green-tomato wurde von einem guten Fisch voll inhaliert.




Es folgten danach noch ein weiterer Zander, ein Hecht und ein Barsch.


----------



## Frettchen82 (5. Juni 2012)

Die grundel


----------



## jvonzun (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute!

gestern gabe es bei einer abendlichen Wurf-Tour 12 Hechtkontakte.


----------



## Siever (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Leute! Hier ein knapper maßiger von meiner Feierabendtour gestern... .#h

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/3029/hechtk.jpg


----------



## MeisterFische (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern nochmal für 20min Kurztrip losgewesen! Konnte drei naja kleinere Barsch|supergri fangen!

Von einem hab ich nen Foto gemacht, alle wieder auf kleinen Kopyto in Rot/Weiß

mfg


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, werte Angelkollegen! Hier ein Fang vom 01.06. nach intensivstem Zanderangeln eigentlich- und Stahl sei Dank, die braune Tube an einem Spinning Jighead wurde voll inhaliert- der Hecht hatte wohl ca. 55cm, aber nicht genau gemessen, kam direkt wieder ins Wasser. Danach kam ein 35er Zander auf neongelb- weißen Kopyto zum Vorschein, der kam direkt wieder zurück. Sonst nur Bisse auf 5cm-Köder in gedeckten Naturfarben. Morgen gehts weiter


----------



## motocross11 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Mein Nachtrag vom Dienstag.

War wieder in unserem mini Flüsschen auf Hecht und Barsch unterwegs und konnte dann kurz vorm zusammenpacken diesen 53er Hecht überreden mit mir ein Foto zu machen. Etwas bitten musste ich den kleinen ja schon erst beim dritten Anlauf konnte ich ihn aus dem Wasser holen. (Leider ist das Bild nicht sonderlich gute Qualität, da mein Akku an der Kamera leer war und ich mit meinem alten Handy Fotografieren musste) Natürlich schwimmt er wieder.

Köder war ein Kopyto in Grün-Glitter in 7cm.


----------



## eggerm (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurze Feierabendtour an der Wiener Donau...
Erster Wurf: 70er


----------



## Doze (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner nachtrag von der lahn die hechte und waller wolten nicht aber mittags endlich die 30 cm bei barsch 3x gebrochen 

insgesammt 25 fische leider die meisten um die 20 cm ...

hier mal die barsche die ich zum grillen eingeladen habe.


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im Moment läuft es an der Elbe wie geschmiert. Stint-Shad dran, die richtigen Spots anfahren, aggressive Köderführung = ZANDER.
Heute gab es 4 Stück. Über einen brauche icht nicht zu reden , die anderen waren mit 60, 70 und 86 cm mehr oder weniger sehenswert. Ein besserer Aussteiger noch, war aber meiner Meinung nach ein Hecht. Mit ein bisschen weniger Pollenflug (siehe Foto des 60ers) wäre es noch schöner, aber Hauptsache Fisch.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde nochmal, insbesondere an den geschätzten Hrn. Veit- mal wieder ne astreine Strecke von dir. Wir waren heute an einem See, neben den abgebildeten Fischen noch ein knapp 50er Hecht auf Köfi an der Pose, direkt released. Der Zander biss auf Köfi am Grund, der Hecht auf 2er Mepps bei meinem Kollegen relativ nah am Ufer, an einer P&M Softbait mit ca. 25gr. WG, an 18er Mono, Vorfach hielt dank Hardmono, einwandfrei trotz des langen Drills an dem feinen Gerät. Kurz nach dem sowieso schon tollen Fang sagte er, an ähnlicher Stelle hatte er einen noch größeren Fisch als Nachläufer gehabt. Bei mir gabs noch einen Nachläufer von einem ca. 70er Hecht, im Flachwasser konnnte man ihn gut sehen. Hatte grad meinen Salmo Perch rausgehoben, als ich ihn sah. Schade, aber ein guter Tag war es trotzdem.


----------



## Siever (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jkc: Petri, das läuft ja bei dir!

Ich hatte heute den Mega-Tag... . Erster Wurf, Barsch. Zweiter Wurf, Ü30-Barsch (leider beim Foto im Wasser wieder abgeschüttelt). Dritter Wurf, Zander- Aussteiger. Vierter Wurf, 45er Zander. Fünfter Wurf, Rute krumm... . Alles auf einen 8cm Kopyto in braun/glitter. Nach 15Min. Drill an meiner Doiyo Ninjin mit nem WG bis 57g hatte ich das Dingen im Kescher, der vor lauter Gewicht leider den Geist aufgab. Egal, einen 91cm Karpfen an so leichten Geschirr war der Hammer! Leider machten die Passanten, die mir halfen, nicht die besten Bilder. Normalerweise hasse ich Hintergrundverfälschungen, aber in diesem Fall muß ich das tun. Die Stelle ist zu heiß und meine Kumpels wären ziemlich sauer... .
Nach dem Karpfen riss der Kopyto natürlich erstmal ab und es tat sich nicht mehr so viel. Unglaublich, dass nur diese eine Farbe ging. Doch kurz vor der Dunkelheit konnte ich noch 3 Zander bis 48cm auf einen grünen Kopyto fangen. Hammergeile 2 Stunden Abendangeln... .

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/2831/karpfen.jpg

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/7504/cimg2341q.jpg

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/8045/cimg2367w.jpg


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Güte was hatte ich heute für einen kurzen und genialen Angeltag! :g
Am Wasser angekommen das Gerödel fertiggemacht, und die ersten Würfe gemacht. Es kam ein bisschen Wind auf der immer heftiger wurde, aber das sollte bei den Würfen helfen da es sich ja um Rückenwind handelt. Eine Stelle weiter gegangen und einen Wurf gemacht, und ich dachte schon man geht der 23cm Kopyto Motoroil Goldglitter aber weit, so weit war der noch nie draußen. 

Und dann kam der zweite Wurf, und was für einer der Kopyto flog mit Rückenwind glatte 40m oder noch weiter. Bis 10 durch gezählt damit der Gummistiefel auf tiefe kommt, und schnell gejiggt, nach den zweitem jiggen "BÄM" und die Rute (Savag Gear Mp Predator) biegt sich durch, ich kann es kaum fassen aber da muss was großes den Gummistiefel geschnappt haben! |bigeyes

Ich schlage zwei mal an, Kurbel den Fisch aber es geht nicht so recht voran, ein paar mal zieht der Fisch und die Bremse der Rolle (Daiwa Caldia X) macht ihre Arbeit gut und gibt nicht einen Millimeter nach. Um meinen ersten grossen Fisch nicht zu verlieren denke ich die Bremse etwas zu lösen, ein halbe Umdrehung sollte reichen damit der Fische etwas Schnur bekommen darf um sich nicht komplett zu verabschieden. Ich hole den Fisch langsam ran und sehe zum ersten mal den Rücken, was ein Hecht ein Prachtexemplar ein paar Umdrehungen später sehe ich dem Hecht in die Augen und denke WOW ein Riese. :vik:

Dann war es soweit und der Hecht nahe am Ufer, ich dachte das ich die Landung versuchen sollte, nee der hat was anderes im Sinn, noch ein paar Fluchten hingelegt eine paar mal den Kopf geschüttelt, aber die waren alle zu bändigen. Nachdem der Fisch müde war habe ich die Handlandung gewagt zwei Zuschauer haben sich inzwischen dazu gesellt, ich den Fisch in die Kiemen-Maulfalte gegriffen und sicher gelandet. :m

Da war er nun der grösste Hecht den ich bisher gefangen habe und was für einer, die Metermarke war deutlich überschritten und schwer war das Vieh auch.  Schnell den Fisch gemessen (112cm) und den Fotoapparat den Zuschauern in die Hand gedrückt damit die ein paar Fotos machen. Nach den Fotos sollte der Hecht auch wieder schwimmen gehen, auf dem nassen Rasen bin ich dann noch ins rutschen gekommen und musste eine Zwischenlandung mit meinem Hintern abfedern aber egal, der Hecht durfte zurück in sein Element und ist auch zügig davon geschwommen.Ich schreibe jetzt den Text hier und das Adrenalin ist im immer noch da, auch das grinsen kann ich mir immer noch nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

saison nach-schonzeit ;-) fing gar nicht mal so schlecht an - wobei bei  den zandern noch viel platz nach oben ist. 

erst mal ein ü60er in der dämmerung






paar tage später tagsüber der nächste ü60er






vorgestern biss neben zandern noch dieser schöne ü30er barsch






irgendwie mögen mich die barsche dieses jahr. gestern dann dieser schöne 38er






später ein nachläufer, ein letzter twitch et voilà, mein neuer pb-aland von 54cm. schon geil wenn ein fisch dem köder hinterherschwimmt und zwischen den ufersteinen den im wasser schwebenden köder packt.






so far...

greetz


----------



## Carp-MV (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen heute beim Karpfenfischen mit einen 20mm Scopex Popup Boilie. Beim einholen der Rute schlug die nette Dame an....

*Köder:* Scopex Popup 20mm Boilie
*Rolle:* Okuma Proforce
*Rute:* DAM Onliner Carp 2.75lb
*Schnur:* 0.32 tiefschwarz (Angel Domäne Magic-X Mono Boilie Spezial)
*Hecht:* 104cm
*Gewicht:* 7.8kg









Und keine Diskussionen wegen C&R bitte. Das ist hier nicht erlaubt bei uns und deswegen betreibe ich sowas auch nicht.


----------



## jvonzun (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

KOLLEKTIVES PETRI!

bei uns beisst es auch ordentlich.


----------



## Allround (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

etwas verspätet - trotzdem noch der bericht zum letzten wochenende!

war auf jeden fall erfolgreich, 2 waller - waren zwar nicht die grössten, aber es waren die ersten waller, die meine freundin gefangen hatte, und die war schon gut überrascht, dass da echt kraft dahinter steckt - , und 11 hechte, die zwei schönsten seht ihr unten! 

hier mal der grössere waller :
Anhang anzeigen 184341


Anhang anzeigen 184342

Anhang anzeigen 184343



Anhang anzeigen 184344







der untere hat sich erst mal ins kraut verzogen, und hat uns dann den kompletten drill samt 10 kg kraut über den see gezogen - die ersten 10 min dachten wir, wir haben nen dicken waller dran :-D

lg marcel


----------



## Sakier (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend,

Heute war ich mit nem Kollegen mal bei dem schönen Wetterchen am Rhein 4 Stündchen mitten am Tag auf Zander ansitzen.
Haben uns entschieden Grundeln als Köder zu nehmen.
Also kurz 2 Ruten mit 10er Haken bestückt, Stück Wurm ran und ne halbe Stunde Grundeln fangen 
Als wir dann genug in verschiedensten Größen hatten, Kopf ab Innereien raus und an den Haken.
Nach ca. einer Stunde dann der Erste Biss und ich konnte den ersten 63er landen.





Ich war grad noch am Haken raus tüddeln, da ging die 2te Rute und ich war mir sicher noch einen schönen Zander am Haken zu haben.
Es kam aber ein sehr gut genährter 52er Döbel zum Vorschein.





Und das alles auf eine Grund-Grundel Montage.
Es scheint so als ob sich die komplette Fischwelt auf die Invasoren eibgestellt hat.
Der Kollege hat dann noch einen kleinen ca 45er auf dem drakovitch system auch mit Grundel gefangen.





Und er hat leider auch noch 2 sehr schöne Bisse auf der Grundel-Grund Montage verloren.
Die Methode beim ansitzen schnell Grundeln zu fangen und diese als Köder zu benutzen wird wohl eine echt gute Möglichkeit, Zander und andere Raubfische zu überlisten.

Bis dahin.

sakier


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Euch allen.
Ich habe auch ein paar vom Wochenende.
Zander von 63 cm auf Sniper Shad​ 


 Es folgten zwei kleinere Barsche, ebenfalls auf  Sniper Shad​ 

 

 Es schien wohl das Wochenende der kleinen Fische zu werden, denn es ging klein weiter.​ Ein 33er Barsch auf  Pike Shaker​ 

 ein 49er von meinem Sohn auf Sniper Shad​ 

 ein 72er auf Sniper Shad​ 

 und ein 50er ebenfalls auf Sniper Shad​ 

 Ich konnte dann wenigsten noch einen 85er auf Pike Shaker fangen.​ 

 Es folgte dann am nächsten Tag noch ein 92er auf Pike Shaker​ 

 Ein 75er auf  Walleye spezial  bildete dann den Abschluss​


----------



## DerAndi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne Mutti auf UL Geschirr


----------



## Flussmonster (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster stacheliger :l

40cm 1,3 kg 

Auf den nächsten Fotos werde ich dann auch drauf sein, krieg das noch nicht so ganz hin, verdeck mit meinen Händen immer den Fisch....


----------



## LOCHI (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo, diesen schönen Zander und einen kleinen Wels konnte ich am Samstag verhaften. MfG de Lochi..


----------



## Lucius (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..Wir waren insgesamt 2 Tage am See, Ich mit 2 Kumpels...beide kpl. auf  Karpfen, Ich nur eine auf Karpfen und die andere auf Köfi ca. 5-6 m vom  Ufer weg, allerdings ist es da schon ca. 4,5 m tief.
Der Köfi war ein gut 20 cm langes Rotauge an direkt auf Grund mit Leuchtpose...
Nachdem Abends um 18.00 Uhr die Montagen mit dem Futterboot in Position   gebracht wurden - nicht ein Zupfer.....die ganze Nacht...bis um 5.15   plötzlich ein Bissanzeiger losrennt und Ich wie von der Tarantel   gestochen aus dem Zelt.
Keine 10 sec später an der Rute - völlig erstaunt , das es meine   Köfirute war deren Bissanzeiger piepte, Ich war mir eig. Sicher es wäre  eine der Karpfenruten.
Anschlag, wie geg. einen Stein....und erstmal nur Kopfschläge und keine   Bewegung... Ich denk erst " wow, das fühlt sich fast an wie ein Zander,  der muss aber größer sein, bei dem Köfi..."
Bis plötzlich der erste Run kam und Ich nur so bei mir dachte: "*******, was ne Kraft - was ist das denn!?"
Das ist kein Zander!Dann wieder Stillstand, ich am Pumpen, zum Glück  gutes 7X7 Stahlvorfach, selbst gebunden und ne 22er geflochtene  drauf.....
Ich erstmal die Bremse reguliert um die Runs abzufedern, da die   geflochtene mir ja nur wenig Spielraum durch Dehnung gibt, nächster Run -   wieder ein paar Meter Schnur von der Rolle mit einem Gefühl, 
das man dem nichts entgegen zu setzen hat....Wahnsinn!
Dann immer wieder: Bremse etwas zu , wieder pumpen - vorsichtig fühlen   wann der nächste Run kommt, immer die Bremse dabei justiert und so die   Dame dann ans Ufer gebracht.
Da das aber schon recht schnell sehr tief abfällt, stand der Fisch   erstmal noch direkt vor mir am Grund und musste noch ein paar mal durch   vorsichtiges pumpen nach oben gebracht werden, 
dabei hatte der Fisch dann seine Luftblase entleert und die Blasen ,die  nach Oben kamen, zeigten an, das dies kein 70-80er Hecht sein würde.
Dann haben wir zum ersten Mal in etwa die Umrisse des Hechts gesehen und mir ist schier die Klappe runtergefallen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mein Kolleg Ali half dann beim Keschern und Ich hab dann zwar keinen   einzigen weiteren Biss die nächsten 12 Stunden, was mir aber so ziemlich   *******gal war....;-) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Länge 120cm und 12,5 Kg
 Ach so , das ganze dauerte ca. 20 min....

......übrigens, Ich bin 164cm Groß - so als relation...;-)


----------



## ayron (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Kamarad biss eben beim Barschezuppeln.....


----------



## Mr. B (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen, 
nach längerer Durststrecke konnte ich gestern auch endlich mal wieder was Vorzeigbares fangen. 1,14m
Ein kleinen Bericht gibt es hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200587&page=6


----------



## Veit (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eher mühsames Angeln in den letzten Tagen, wobei ich aber Null Mal Schneider war. Die größeren Zander blieben allerdings aus, dafür gab es ein paar Beifänge.


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das ich mal nen zander fange ist eher ne seltenheit, aber ich angel auch fast nie drauf. aber der lütte sportsfreund hats sich nicht nehmen lassen


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann Poste ich auch mal mein Hecht.
Zwar kein Riese, aber immerhin mein Erster Überhaupt.
Ich Angelte gezielt an Dem Tag auf Hecht.
Hatte eine Grundmontage mit nem 30gr Grundblei, dann ein Wirbel mit 7Kg Tragkraft, dadrauf war eiin 30cm langes Stahlvorfach  mit dickem Drilling, wodrauf ich dann eine 7cm Rotauge draufgezogen habe. (wie man noch im bild sieht)

BISS.. es war ein Guter Drill, leider zu Kurz.

Der Hecht hat eine maße von 57cm, da es mein erster ist, bin ich zufrieden 


Anhang anzeigen 184527


----------



## Siever (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Hecht! Den vergisst du nie!
Ich konnte gestern bei strömenden Regen einen 76er Hecht und später noch meinen zweitbesten Zander überhaupt landen! Einen 91er Der Zander war noch voller Laich und ich hoffe, dass der für genügend Nachwuchs sorgt, damit ich (und vielleicht auch mal meine Enkelkinder) seine Enkelkinder fangen können!

Ich liebe es, nach Feierabend noch kurz für 2 Stündchen angeln zu gehen und dann so überrascht zu werden!

Ich sehe auf den Bildern übrigens nur so fett aus, weil ich kurz vorher eine All-Inclusive Wurzelbehandlung hatte... . Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht so dick

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/2672/hecht.jpg

http://img846.*ih.us/img846/535/zander.jpg


----------



## Ribac (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin ein seltener Gast hier, da meine Fange eher bescheidend sind zumindest im Vergleich zu dem was hier meist gepostet wird.. oder waren bescheidend, bis gestern..) und gestern ist mir etwas außergewöhnliches passiert.. ich war, wie schon oft, mit einem Kahn am Wannsee unterwegs. Mein Zielfisch war Barsch (gegen Hecht hatte ich auch nichts..), dementsprechend hatte ich eine sehr leichte Barschrute von Balzer (1,80m lang bis 20g Wurfgewicht) dabei. Ich angle meist an Seerosekanten oder suche mit Echolot Vertiefungen, wo nicht selten kapitale Barsche stehen. Diesmal wollte ich die Seerosen durchsuchen. Die ersten 2 Stunden brachten nichts erfreuliches, nur paar Baby-Barsche, dann bin ich an eine Stelle angekommen, gegenüber von Strandbad Wannsee, wo ganz viele Seerosen waren und da hatte sofort ein Mega-Erfolg!!) So einen Biss hatte ich in meinem Leben noch nie, trotz gut eingestellten Bremse, hab ich nur pausenlos Bzzzzzzzzzz gehört, konnte nichts machen, die arme Barschrute ging sofort krumm, die ganze Drillaktion hat ca. 15-20 min. gedauert, dabei ging die Rute kaputt, die Spitze ist abgebrochen (ist natürlich kein Wunder, da sie für solche Belastungen nicht gedacht wurde..) trotz aller Schwierigkeiten ist mir irgend-wie gelungen es zu keschern.. und ich bin sehr glücklich und stolz drüber!!!!)))) hier ist das Ergebnis:

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/7685/dsc00493rh.jpg

Ein Hecht des Lebens!!)) *105cm* lang und stolze *8kg* schwer!!! Als Köder diente dieser wunderschönen schwedischen Spinner:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spinner-Spik...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2a1e3552f3


----------



## h3nn3 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab auch noch nen kurzen Nachtrag zu machen. 
War letzte Woche mit einigen Bekannten in HH unterwegs für ne Tagestour. Gab insgesamt 6 Zander. Davon ein richtig guter mit 89cm. Leider war er nur quer gehakt, aber naja...  Der Drill war dafür natürlich umso spektakulärer. Sonen Fisch quer gehakt ausm Strom ist schon ordentlich.  
Trotzdem ein super Fisch, schwimmt natürlich wieder.
Hintergrund ist geändert... 
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War eben kurz mal ne halbe Stunde los, meine neue Rute und Rolle (Shimano Speedmaster und Shimano Stradic Ci4 F) ausprobieren.

Ergebnis 1 Barsch von ca. 20 cm und 1 Hecht von 50 cm.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es 4 Zander und ein paar gute Barsche, bin zufrieden wie es momentan mit den Stachelrittern läuft. Seezander sind ja sehr launisch:m
Was mich etwas wunderte das ich heute keinen Hecht dran hatte, den die sind oft schneller da|uhoh:


----------



## MeisterFische (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seitdem ich in der Ems nur noch auf Barsche aus bin klappt eig. ganz gut! Zwar keine wirklich großen dabei aber immerhin Fisch, war gestern 20 min in der Mittagspause los und konnte wieder zwei fangen.
Einen auf illex Chubby den andern auf nen squirrel

mfg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
die Fänge der letzten beiden Wochenenden: 9 Hechte bis 82cm, ca. 40 Barsche von ca. 30cm, ein Zandern von 60cm und als Bonus noch ein kleiner 70er Wels 

Ansonsten gabs heute noch einen Meterhecht-Nachläufer und vor Kurzem auch noch einen Fehlbiss von einem Meterwaller direkt vor den Füßen, ein ausgeschlitzter Barsch von sicherlich 3 Pfund und einen Barsch-Nachläufer von 50cm. Wäre cool, wenn ich die Biester auch noch erwische!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Nachmittag nochmal mit der Jugend losgewesen. Mit neun bis 13jährigen auf dem Boot, bei abschnittsweise starkem Wellengang, wurde es schon mal etwas hektisch, aber es hatte sich gelohnt, bei einem 65er und 70er an leichtem Gerät ging es ganz schön ab. Da war der ''Boooah!-Effekt'' immer wieder groß. 

Cindy aus Marzahn hatte auch was gefangen :m


----------



## Raubfischzahn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier gibt es ja wieder richtige schöne Fotos zu bestaunen. Petri in die Runde!!!

Bei mir gab es in letzter Zeit auch endlich mal wieder ein paar Stachlige...





















|wavey:


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zusammen!
Echt schöne Fische die hier momentan rauskommen:k

Ich war heute Abend für 3 Stunden los gewesen auf Zander und Barsch. Daraus wurde leider nix, da irgendwie nur Hechte da waren. Konnte insgesamt 5 Stück landen.


----------



## danisus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen

Petri an alle!
So nun kann ich mal ne Meldung machen. War am Sonntag mal wieder auf Wanderschaft am Lech und konnte 3 Hecht überlisten. Einer mit knapp 30cm, einer mit 51 cm und eine wunderschöne Dame mit 93 cm und etwas über 7kg. Die Dame hat mich knapp 15 min beschäftigt, da sie sich immer wieder quer in die Hauptströmung gestellt hat.


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute , ich mache auch mal einen kleinen Nachtrag.

Erster Hecht dieser Saison im April auf Gummifisch, 94 cm







Barsch 45 cm, ebenfalls auf Gummifisch im Mai erwischt.












Und zum Schluss einen 1,53 m und 56 Pfund Waller, als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln.











Lg Svenno


----------



## Horn10 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein 69er Zander mit knapp 4,5 Kilo! :m

Hintergrund Info: Habe es an diesem See knapp 2 Jahre regelmäßig versucht, endlich hat es geklappt! In der Fangstatistik tauchen meistens nicht mehr als 3-4 Zander pro Jahr auf, deshalb freut es mich besonders 

Anhang anzeigen 184965


----------



## der.oli (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sooo ich hab mir heute morgen meinen ersten ZALT wobbler gekauft,
direkt ausprobiert und an der ersten stelle hats auch schon gerappelt,
leider konnt ich nur den einen überliste..aber immerhin nicht schneider geblieben :m
konnt ihn nicht messen weil ne horde kanufahrer angepaddelt kam und wollte ihn nicht vor den leuten zurücksetzen..


----------



## lololoth (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern auch den ersten Hecht nach der Schonzeit überlisten. Leider fehlten ihm 2 cm zur Metermarke.
Da er gut genährt war lieferte er in der Strömung jedoch einen tollen Kampf.


----------



## Veit (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich heute freien Freitag hatte,ging es gleich früh morgens an die Elbe. Zunächst war es noch bedeckt und ich bekam keinen einzigen Biss. Also nochmal ein kurzes Nickerchen im Auto. Dann wurde ich von der Sonne schon bald wieder geweckt und anschließend waren auch die Zander wach. Schon wenige Würfe nach dem "Neustart" gab es einen schönen Zander von rund 70 cm (nicht gemessen), es folgten ein Fehlbiss und ein kleiner Zander. Danach ging es an die nächste Stelle. Kein Spot, wo es besonders oft Bisse gibt, aber dort hatte ich vor etwa einem Monat schonmal einen großen Zander verloren, weil das abgenutzte Stingervorfach schlapp machte. Aus Fehlern lernt man... Nach drei Würfen ein kräftiger Biss auf Stint-Shad in green-tomato und gleich war klar, dass ein "Dicker" am Haken war. Der Fisch bockte in der Strömung, die typischen Zanderkopfstöße inklusive, aber ich pumpte ihn ohne Kompromisse heran. Kurz kamen böse Erinnerungen auf, als ich sah, dass es in der Tat ein kapitaler Zander war, der gerade mal an einer Spitze (!) des Angstdrillings hing. Doch weder Drilling noch Stingervorfach gaben diesmal den Geist auf. So konnte ich den 92 Zentimeter langen Stachelkönig gleich im ersten Versuch per Hand landen. Es folgten im Anschluss noch 4 kleinere Zander und ein 65er. Ein gelungener Trip!
Das Foto des 92er zeig ich euch schonmal, weitere Bilder von heute und dem Restwochenende folgen am Montag.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich war heute mit leichtem Barschgerät auf dem Tegelersee in Berlin unterwegs. Herrlicher Sonnenschein, relaxen pur.









Langeweile kommt mit Barschdoublette nicht auf...

Köderwechsel auf Lunker City Swimfish





Eine fette Dame von geschätzten 85cm





und geschätzten 5Kg. Am leichten Barschgerät ein Drill vom feinsten.





ooups, reingefallen....





Keine 5 min. später...





Geschätzte 75cm





Back





to





Home


Berlin hat deutlich mehr zu bieten als nur Reichstag + Brandenburger Tor, wie man sieht.


Lg aus Fischreich Berlin
Marco


----------



## soadillusion (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal eine kleine Auswahl der letzten Tage...die Zander wollten nicht so recht, und wenn dann nur lütte...


----------



## LucDuc (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, wir waren in den letzte Tagen ein wenig mit Spinnern und feinen Barschruten an der Elbe, wir hatten schöne Fänge und ich konnte 3 PBs aufstellen  :vik:

Mein größter Barsch bis jetzt 33 cm. 

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/7918/imag0081dj.jpg

Dennis mit nem schönen Zander, ungefähr 60 cm, hatten vergessen ihn zu messen. 

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/1273/img1749mo.jpg

Hier dachte ich, als der Fisch das erste mal an der Oberfläche auftauchte, einen dicken Brassen gehakt zuhaben, so fett war der, wenig später wussten wir jedoch, dass es ein schöner Aland war. Er hatte 45 cm und ordentlich Gewicht ^^ natürlich mein größter bis jezt :q

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/8476/img1763xg.jpg

Und hier der Fang über den ich mich am meisten gefreut habe, es ist nach einem 15 cm Baby mein erster nennenswerter Hecht, ich dachte zuerst an einen Hänger in der Steinpackung, doch als ich schon ein paar Meter wandern wollte um den Hänger zulösen, fing der auf einmal an sich zu bewegen |bigeyes 
Der Drill hat ca. 5 Minuten  gedauert und hat echt derbe Spaß gemacht an meiner Penzill (1,5-6,5 wg). An der Rückenflosse hatte er einen frische Verletzung, vllt von einem größeren Hecht? Er hatte genau 70 cm.

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/8047/hecht.png

Ausserdem haben wir etliche kleine und mittlere Barsche, Rapfen und Alande gefangen, die 2 Tage haben richtig Spaß gemacht. Wetter war auch zur Abwechslung mal gut 

Alle Fische schwimmen wieder und morgen geht es wieder los mit ein bisschen Glück kann ich weitere Bilder posten. 

Lg Lucas


----------



## Finke20 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute sollte es mit Ryckwaerts auf die Peene gehen #6.

Um 4:45 klingelt das Telefon, Ryckwaerts am anderen Ende er hat Rücken und kann sich nicht richtig rühren. Ja so ist es halt, wenn man sich mit alte Herrn, zum angeln verabredet :m.

Also ging alleine auf Peene.

Die Hechte sind heute früh, wie im Rausch gewesen.

Ich konnte 10 Stck. verhaften und dazu gab es dann noch mindestens 19 Attacken, die nicht verwertet und oder nicht richtig gehakt wurden. Ich hab irgentwan aufgehört zu zählen.

Zu der Größe |kopfkrat, na ja der größte ist um die 60 cm gewesen. Aber das Groh hatte so 40- 50 cm. 

Fotos hab ich mit gespart, da ich bis auf zwei, gleich im Wasser abgehakt habe.

Top Köder sind der Slider und der 5 Mepps gewesen. Bei den Fehlattacken ist es ein Gummifrosch, von Spro (jetzt ohne Fransen) und Topwatenköder und Slider gewesen.

Brasche gab es so 6 Stck, aber auch nicht wirklich dicke. 


http://img526.*ih.us/img526/3711/240612.jpg


Ja Ryckwaerts da hast du was verpasst. Aber wie schon am Telefon, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage, ob die Fische dann auch so beissen, ist eine ganz andere sache #h.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab gestern Nacht auch meinen ersten knapp maßigen 51cm Zander verhaften können. Da ich mich mit der Köderfischerei noch nicht wirklich auskenne, habe ich wohl, wie sich später raus stellte, einigen kleineren Zandern den Fischfetzen zu früh aus dem Maul gerissen#q
Bei diesem Exemplar hab ich dann etwas länger gewartet. Der hat mir beinahe den Haken abverdaut... also, Küchenzander...#6


----------



## Koalano1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, nette Fische dabei!!
Bei mir gab´s einige Barsche


http://img535.*ih.us/img535/2904/img6415sk.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/4379/img6419y.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Zum Teil sehr schöne Bilder. Weiter so! #6#6#6


Hier noch ein paar weitere Bilder von den Elbe-Zandertouren am Wochenende, nachdem ich Euch den dicken 92er ja schon gezeigt hatte. 




Ca. 70er am Freitag 




Noch ein 60+ Fisch ebenfallls vom Freitag




Dieser 70er schnappte am Samstag zu.




Ebenso wie dieser 55er.




Gestern gabs bei Dauerregen diesen 60er. (Auf ein Vorzeigerfoto hab ich aufgrund der Witterung verzichtet)

Insgesamt muss man sich momentan durch viele Schniepel durchangeln. Die Bissfreuenz stimmt auf jeden Fall. Der eine oder andere vorzeigbare Fisch ist auch immer dabei. Einige bessere Zander stiegen an den drei Tagen noch im Drill aus. Insgesamt gab es 19 gelandete Fische. Erfreulich: Die Fänge sind sehr konstant, so dass ich jeden Tag eine ähnliche Stückzahl verbuchen konnte.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern...#6
Hier der einzigste hart erkämpfte vom Wochenende. Mehr war leider nicht drin.


----------



## Wiwa (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute
Ich habs endlich geschafft der erste Esox als Neuangler.:vik:
Muss euch die Story erzählen wie der Ablauf war.  
Da ich erst so um 9:30Uhr am See stand, was eigentlich zuspät is für Kollege Esox. Egal auf ans Wasser. Schnell war mir eine Stelle sympathisch, laut allem was ich über Hechte gelesen hab is das so der Klassiker Teichrosen. Da viel Kraut und Totholz im Wasser war an der Stelle habe ich meinen OBFL-Köder raus den Froschen mit Franzen. Da die Haken an der Seite sind kann ich den so gut wie überall drüber ziehen.
So denn Raum abgeworfen an den Teichrosen. Zack schoss er unter den Teichrosen vor auf mein Froschen los. Ich natürlich zu tote erschrocken und erstmal Herzklopfen bis zum Hals, ups da war ja noch was Anschlagen. Ok den Anschlag  voll verpennt rum wars.
Dann erst mal Schicht an der Stelle weiter nächster Platz. Als sich da nach 30-40min nix zuckte im Wasser bin ich zum Platz zuvor zurück.Gleich angefangen die Teichrosen abzuwerfen nach so 8 Würfen ging die Stimmung langsam aber sicher in den Keller. War schon richtig Depri, da ich ne riesen Change verhauen hab. So letzter Wurf dann next Point. Grade 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen und kleine Zupfer gemacht, Knallte es für mich unerwartet heftig in der Rute. Das Anschlagen hat geklappt er hängt!!!
Raus kamm ein schöner Esox 
mit den Maßen:
ich sag mal 74,5cm und 4,8kg ohne Innereien laut normaler Badwaage  zuhause.
ich bin happy Ende
ja ich weis auf dem Bild wo ich bin (rotes T-Shirt) Begeisterung sind anders aus. aber war noch bissel neben der Spur weil der Drill spannen war ob ich es schaffe den Hechti zulanden. 
Finde die Fratze von meinem Jüngsten klasse(3. Bild)  zum wegschmeissen.
MFG
Wiwa


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern ne Stunde los.
Neues Gewässer kleiner Teich von ca. 50x50m.

4. Wurf und rums hat in der Rute geknallt.

Herraus kam dieser Hecht von 62 cm. Gab es leider zum Abendbrot, da er den Spinner mit Gummifisch voll inhaliert hatte und beide Drillinge fest saßen.


----------



## _Pipo_ (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hats aber mal gerappelt, war etwas über 3 Stunden am Wasser hab einige Meter zurückgelegt und ein paar mal den Spot komplett gewechselt - und es hat gelohnt.

4 Barsche im Größenwahn, der größte davon ca. 20cm (schwimmen wieder)

4 Hecht, 3x zwischen 50 und 62cm, einer um die 35cm
(schwimmen alle wieder, die machen es einem aber auch schwer mit dem Hakenlösen)

1 Rapfen, nicht sonderlich groß, schwimmt auch wieder

Allesamt gebissen auf einen Spinner vergleichbar mit einem 3er Mepps, der eien Hecht hat ihn sich sogar nur eine Sekunde nach dem Aufprall im Wasser reingezogen.
































Achja, ich weiß schon wie man einen Fisch ausmisst, wollte nur schnell einen Maßstab im Bild haben und nicht lange an Land haben, Foto, Haken raus, Mitteilung Mutti vorbeizuschicken und ab ins Wasser.
Demnächt mal die 20-60g Wobbler durch das Gewässerchen ziehen, mal schauen ob es da nicht auch eine Nummer größer geht.


----------



## _Pipo_ (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern !

Heute war ich mal wieder an meiner Lieblingswettern, an der es regelmäßig Kommetare von Passanten gibt, was ich den bitte in diesem "Graben" fangen wolle...


Vor ein paar Tage habe ich an einer Stelle ca. 15 handgroße  Rotaugen/Rotfedern/Brassen gefangen, als plötzlich alle Bisse der  Kleinfische aufhörten spekulierte ich schon auf einen Räuber am Platz, hatte aber nicht die richtige Ausrüstung dabei.

Bin heute gegen 8 Uhr am Wasser eingetroffen um es an selbiger Stelle auf Räuber mit dem KöFi zu probieren. Zwei Posenmontagen ausgelegt und 12 Minuten später wieder alles zusammengebaut, da ein 85er Hecht gelandet wurde.
Da wären sicherlich noch mehr Fische im Laufe des Tages ans Band gegangen, aber ich hab was ich wollte.

Der wird heute Abend 4 Personen sättigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Juligewinn:
Quantum Energy Spin 30 ​*





*ENERGY PTI*
Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten 
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz 
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und Bezahlbarkeit finden.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher 
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System

Modell:  Energy 30
m/mm : 150 / 0.30
Übersetzung:  5.2 : 1 
Schnureinzug: 79 cm 
Gewicht: 252 g 
Kugellager: 10
unv. PE:   199,00€
weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## raubfisch33 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kein großer fisch, aber der ging beim nachtangeln auf einen dicken tauwurm. war mit der heavy feeder und futterkorb gefüllt mit kleinen würmern, erde, und co auf aale aus, hab dann aber mit dem 63er zander gar nicht gerechnet aber spaß hats an der feeder gemacht, warn geiler drill!

gruß lukas!


----------



## laxvän (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen!
Nachdem es bisher überwiegend Schniepel gegeben hat, kam heute mal ein besserer Zander zum Vorschein


----------



## motocross11 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin! petri allen Fängern.

War gestern auch mal wieder ne Stunde los, an nem kleinen Pumpenwerk.

Der Biss war das Beste am ganzen abend, ich hab nen kleinen Spinner Oberflächennah geführt und sah auf einmal den Hecht hinterher schwimmen, nach 2-3 m hat er dann beschleunigt und zugepackt. 60 cm hatte er. Einen besseren hab ich dann noch im Kraut stehen sehen, auch der hat sich von meinem Spinner verfüren lassen, konnte sich aber nach kurzem schütteln wieder befreien und war dann weg.


----------



## jvonzun (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war seit langem wieder einmal am Bach und da gab es dann auch fünf schöne Bachforellen!


----------



## _Pipo_ (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, die BaFos sind echt schön gezeichnet.

Bei mir gabs heute in etwas mehr als einer Stunde wieder 2 Hechte auf KöFi an meiner Lieblingswettern, selber Spot wie gestern der 85er, diesmal hatten sie 64cm und 70cm.











P.S. die Socken bringens`  :vik:


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, und Petri in die Runde. Dieses WE gabs leider nur einen räuberischen Döbel von mir trotz intensiver Versuche. Erfolgreicher Köder war ein langsam geführter Salmo Butcher in 5cm!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die große Beisszeit hat aufgehört, jetzt freut man sich über jeden Fisch!


----------



## _Pipo_ (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Joa, die Fänge hier werden bescheidener, trotzdem Petri an die hartnäckigen.

War heute erneut an der Wettern (selber Spot) diesmal abends für 2h, konnte von 4 Hechten allerdings nur einen 60er landen.

Glückssocken liegen noch im Wäschekorb |kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern..
Ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar von gestern und heute.

Hecht von 103 cm 

 einer von 89cm​ 

 Ausserdem gab es noch einen von 74 cm​ 

 Mein Sohn fing einen von 72 cm​ 




.​ Weiter ging es mit 101 cm​ 

 und ein kleiner Barsch von 30 cm ließ sich auch kurz sehen​ 





Alle Fische (auch der grössenwahnsinnige kleine Barsch) bissen auf Pike Shaker.​


----------



## DerAndi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch noch nen paar Fängelchen von mir hehe.


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie versprochen, noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten Fängen.

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## h3nn3 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurzer Test vom Turbo Frog von Shad Experts am Vereinsgewässer hat mich echt überzeugt. 3 starke Bisse (ohne Angsthaken) konnte ich zuerst leider nicht verwerten, nachdem dann aber Zusatzdrilling hing, blieb auch noch nen schöner 71er kleben.  Für die kurze Stunde am Wasser, war ich wirklich sehr positiv überrascht von dem Köder!!!
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es hat geregnet und geregnet und geregnet. Aber für einen Angler noch lange kein Grund, auf das Angeln zu verzichten!


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch beim spinnern


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern.
heute kurzer ausritt auf den see. nur kleinkram. was andere nicht gestört hat.#d
gerade mal einen von 28 habe ich mir zum abendbrot gegönnt.


----------



## Acharaigas (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

juni war recht grausam, trotz gutem starts. hoffentlich wird der juli besser. bis jetzt scheint es ganz gut zu sein.

neben mehreren zandern und barschen biss nachts dann mal ein schöner beifang auf den hardbait.






80 + hatte die gute. wie man unschwer erkennen kann war der drill vom feinsten. ne leichte shimano yasei red aori mit max 21 g wurfgewicht und dazu ne kleine daiwa fuego rolle mit 10er power pro. endgeil. adrenalin pur. :l


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs beim Aalangeln einen 3er Barsch als Beifang...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
neben ein paar Barschen zwischen 20-30cm Stieg mir noch dieser, vom Kormoran gepickte, 80er Esox ein. Was mich besonders freut ist, dass er die Bestätigung für das neue Beisszeit-Fenster im Juli ist. 
Seine Nachfolger werden es ihm bestimmt danken...


----------



## ayron (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Heute gabs beim Aalangeln einen 3er Barsch als Beifang...




Größer als 3.... ja, aber Blass?! 

Meiner ist etwas farbenfroher


----------



## motocross11 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So dann schmeiß ich auch mal einen Barsch in den Topf.

Da die Hechte nicht wollten musste ich mich mit diesem 32er Barsch begnügen.


----------



## Harry84 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin moin zusammen,

ich konnte gestern meinen ersten Zander fangen...:k 

Gebissen hat er beim vertikal fischen auf ein Rotauge. 
Leider wurde dieses schöne Erlebnis von einer etwa 3/4 Stunde  lang dauernden Diskussion mit einem einheimschen Angelvereins-Oberguru überschattet, der meinte aus 100m Entfernung, mit seinem Fernglas genau gesehen zu haben, wie ich den Fisch gerissen habe...ich sachs euch...:r
Zum Schluss konnte er zwar immer noch nicht wirklich glauben, dass ich den Fisch regulär gefangen habe (er angelt seit 30 Jahren dort, weiß wo die Fische stehen, hat schon soviel erlebt und und und aber Zander am Tag und das zu der Jahreszeit, dann noch mein Gezuppel usw. ...unmöglich!).










76 cm

Gruß und dickes Petri an die anderen Erfolgreichen!
Harry


----------



## _Pipo_ (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend war ich los und konnte einen Hecht und diverse Barsche landen und hab trotzdem ein Gesicht gemacht als hätte ich gerade das Gewinnerlos vom Lotto verloren, da ich den/einen Meterhecht nach minutenlangem Drill am Ende nicht landen konnte.

Der gestrige Trostpreis:






Nach der richtig fetten Dame die davon kam gabs nur noch diverse Fische dieses Formats:







Heute war ich dann erneut unterwegs hab den Spot nochmal abgefischt und dann etwas Strecke gemacht, es kamen 4 Hechte (55cm - 68cm) an Land und diverse Barsche( max. 22cm),

Die ersten 3 beim Spinnfische, von Fisch Nr. 2 und 3 habe ich kein Foto da das Handy vor Regen geschützt im Helmfach lag und der Weg zu weit war.






Als dann der 7. oder 8. Mini-Barsch anbiss, hab ich den zum KöFi erwählt und eine entsprechende Montage improvisiert.
Ausgeworfen und noch bevor ich die Rute aus der Hand gelegt hatte zog die Pose ab und Schnur lief von der Rolle, der Hecht hing aber nur sehr kurz.  Es kamen 2 weitere Bisse die nicht gelandet werden konnte. Wollte dann irgendwann zusammenpacken, als mein kleiner Barsch dann doch nochmal in einem Hecht verschwand.


----------



## Tokker (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tach |wavey:

Wollte auch mal hier nen guten Zander melden..

Gruß Tokker


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern noch einen 80er und einen 65er erwischt. Bin froh, dass die Regenjacke schwarz und nicht weiß ist ist, die spitz zulaufende Kapuze hätte man falsch verstehen können ^^''


----------



## _Pipo_ (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, aus was für einem Gewässer hast du denn die Hechte, gerade der obere hat ja eine geniale Zeichnung.


Ich hab heute mal die KöFis der Klasse 22-25cm angeboten in der Hoffnung die dicke Mama von vorgestern ans Band zu bekommen.

Erst ging ein ca. 50cm langer Hecht ans Band, der sich aber selbst befreien konnte nachdem ich den Bügel an der Rolle geöffnet habe, so blieb ihm die Landung erspart.

Dann lange erstmal nichts, dann hat ein 75er Hecht den KöFi genommen, der konnte dann gelandet werden, nachdem er 4x komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist. Drilling hing direkt in den Kiemen, daher gibts heute abend lecker Frikadellen.


----------



## yellowred (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zweiter Tag am Wasser nach Erwerb der Fischereierlaubnis (02.07.), erster Fisch überhaupt und das am Freitag, den 13. War nicht ganz einfach den Fisch zu landen, vor allem weil ich allein war. Ich war so unter Strom, unbeschreiblich. Für den Beginn hätte ich mir vielleicht einen kleineren Fisch gewünscht .
 Tatort war der Rhein bei Düsseldorf.

Zander, 77cm, 3,5 KG
Vendetta 802, auf Roy Fishers Fat Assassin Shad 10 HT






Heute mit gleicher Ausrüstung 33er Barsch verhaftet.


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch wenn ich zugegeben mittlerweile relativ inaktiv in den Foren bin, möchte ich euch ein paar Impressionen aus meinem bisherigem Saisonstart ab Mai zeigen:
http://img857.*ih.us/img857/8075/kopievonimg1491.jpg
http://img839.*ih.us/img839/1945/kopievonimg1191.jpg
http://img837.*ih.us/img837/4012/kopievonimg1535.jpg
http://img594.*ih.us/img594/7199/kopievonimg1643.jpg
http://img689.*ih.us/img689/2803/kopievonimg4127.jpg
http://img341.*ih.us/img341/4818/kopievonkopievonimg3928.jpg
http://img42.*ih.us/img42/4305/img3877lq.jpg
http://img713.*ih.us/img713/6840/kopievonimg4395333.jpg
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/8476/kopie2vonimg3963.jpg
http://img705.*ih.us/img705/7061/kopievonimg3549.jpg
http://img269.*ih.us/img269/1595/kopievonimg3726.jpg
http://img195.*ih.us/img195/1558/kopie2vonimg3953.jpg
http://img163.*ih.us/img163/8315/kopievonimg2671.jpghttp://img37.*ih.us/img37/6075/kopievonimg3920.jpg
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/6793/mvi10961.jpg


Es geht einiges, sofern man genug Zeit veranschlagt, also geht raus und fangt ordentlich was  

TL


----------



## _Pipo_ (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem mein doppelspinner für 1,79 € aufgrund von Materialermüdung nach einigen Fischen ehrenvoll entlassen wurde, kam heute ein 5er Effzett Spinner ran, in der Hoffnung damit evtl. die kleinen Barsche los zu sein.

Nach ca. 10 Minuten kam der erste Fisch - ein 25er Barsch. |kopfkrat

Etwas später kam direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche eine Attacke eines Hechts, war nett anzusehen, herraus kam dieser 62er:






Ich hab die Führung entsprechend angepasst und den Spinner in 10-20cm Tiefe geführt, 3 Würfe später kam schon der nächste Biss, ein 67er mit einem ordentlichen Bauch:






Nach 15 Minuten Absuchen kam dann an eeinem kleinen Einlauf dieser Fisch (50cm) raus:






Von Körperform- und farbe hätte ich auf einen Döbel getippt, aber die Afterflosse sieht aus wie bei einem Rapfen, evtl. kann ja jmd. etwas dazu sagen.

Es gab dann noch einen kleinen 45er Hecht:






Dann ging der Spinner allerdings bei einem Hänger verloren, auf Wobbler oder GuFis ging dann allerdings nichts mehr.


----------



## paule79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
ist zwar kein "Größer",aber immerhin endlich mal kein Schneider.
Ich habe zuvor Fische,vermutlich unter anderem diesen Hecht in der Nähe der Insel rauben sehen.

Ci@o
Carsten
P.S.
Entschuldigt,aber ich habe den Fisch vor dem Foto schon ausgenommen.


----------



## jvonzun (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

liebe Grüsse vom Nordkap


----------



## Veit (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger!

Ich war letzte Woche auch ein bisschen unterwegs und konnte eine ganze Reihe Räuber erbeuten. In Sachen Zander blieben wirklich große Fische zwar aus, aber zumindest gab es immer Bisse und Drills. Gestern hatten wir im Tidenbereich der Elbe 45 Stück zu dritt. An der Mittelelbe waren die Fangzahlen natürlich geringer, aber auch dort gingen diverse Stachelritter bis 75 Zentimeter ans Band. Hechtmäßig war sehr wenig los. An der Saale konnte wir mehrere Aale beim Ansitz ziehen. Ein schöner Wels ist mir dort beim Spinnfischen leider abgerissen. An einem anderen Nebenfluss der Elbe durfte ich eine echte Sternstunde beim Rapfenangeln erleben mit etwa 40 Silberbarren binnen fünf Stunden. 
Hier nun mal ein paar Bilder der vergangenen Tage....


----------



## MeisterFische (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war heute exakt für einen Wurf los, weil danach der Regen sowas von stark wurde das ich mich lieber verzogen hab!

Egal 1 Wurf ein Barsch was will man mehr

mfg


----------



## Dirty Old Man (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hoi ppl,

ich durfte mich heute über meinen ersten urlaubstag freuen. wetter war sehr durchwachsen, aber auch viel sonnenschein.

zuerst lief es sehr schleppend, mit einigen mini barschen. 
aber dann fand der squirell76 einen dankbaren abnehmer und die gelbe war krumm.









ein schöner sommer rapfen zeigt sich.





mickey wie immer, sehr interessiert...





handlandung oder lieber nicht? 











lieber nicht. erster urlaubstag #6





also keschern...der grosse rozemeier raubfisch kescher ist wirklich geräumig.





hey, gehts auch freundlicher?





tegelersee rapfen, 68cm auf squirell76 in ayu ghost.






kurz nach diesem bild kamen schwere sturmboen und stark regen 

morgen gehts weiter...

gruss marco


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi  und Petri Leute!

Mich hat es die letzten Tage nach NL verschlagen gehabt. 
Leider hatte ich pro tag nur ca. 1 Stunde zum Fischen.

Das eingesetzte "leichte" Gerät mit entsprechenden Ködern war für mich echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.

 Wenn es biss, dann waren es in der Regel Barsche die sich im Flachwasser rumtrieben - so bis mitte 30cm. Der ein oder andere Zander bis um die 60cm und ein super Barsch mit 46cm erbarmte sich aber auch.:m

Grüße JK


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juli 2012)

Anhang anzeigen 186213


Konnte heute meinen ersten Ijssel-Wels fangen! Geschätzte 70 cm.. Gebissen auf nen Stint-Shad in Tomato-Green! Aber angeln wurde nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen! Das Wasser lief mir aus den Schuhen wieder raus! Es hat nicht eine Sekunde aufgehört zu regnen! Fakt is : so macht angeln keinen Spass!


----------



## Gxxmxn (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich liebe diese Fischart einfach


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern nach Feierabend noch eine Runde an der Elbe angeln. Zander gab es knapp 10 gelandete und noch zahlreiche Fehlbisse. Aber wiedermal alles nur Kleinkram. Als es dunkel wurde ging dann garnichts mehr. Ich habe es noch bis kurz vor Mitternacht mit Wobbler versucht, aber keine Reaktion. Man muss sich wohl wirklich damit abfinden, dass das Nachtspinnfischen hier so gut wie nicht funktioniert, denn Zander waren ja reichlich am Platz, wie die vielen Bisse im Hellen auf Gummi bewiesen haben.
Apropos Gummi: Damit gelng mir gestern ein richtig cooler Beifang. Mein erster Butt überhaupt! Und dann gleich ein schöner Fast-40er, der den Stint-Shad voll genommen hat. Vor Überraschungen ist man hier an der Tidenelbe eben nie sicher.


----------



## MeisterFische (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War eben mit meinem kleinen cousin auch mal los der trotz Hochwasser seinen ersten Barsch landen konnte! Köder mal wieder der rote Kopyto.
Hechtmäßig ging rein gar nichts aber das Wasser war auch sehr sehr trüb.

mfg


----------



## Siever (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sooo, neben einigen Barschen und Zandern war mein Highlight der letzten Tage dieser 92er Hecht am leichten Gerät... . Seit heute habe ich endlich eine neue Kamera und ein Stativ zum Angeln. Jetzt kann alles nur besser werden!

Ich wünsch euch stramme Leinen!

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/5931/hecht2.jpg


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
ich konnte gestern nach erfolglosem Nachtansitz auf Zander am Morgen noch einen Hecht rauskitzeln.


----------



## Ndber (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habs gestern nach der Arbeit auch endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft.
Hat sich dann auch gelohnt: Hecht 63 bei 3Pfund und ein 
30er Barsch, beides auf einen 4er Mepps.
Nichts aussergewöhnliches, ich hab mich aber sehr über die beiden gefreut!


----------



## mathei (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bin heute eigentlich nur zum bootschuppen gefahren um mein angelzeug zu holen.  naja wo ich schon mal da war. kurzer ausflug auf den see. super welle. bin schön nass geworden. als belohnung gab es einen 63er Hecht. nicht der grösste aber immerhin.


----------



## Chondro-Dreams (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grade eine runde an der Ruhr gewesen mit erfolg zwei Barsche und zwei Hechte einer davon mit schöne 86 cm.:l

Allen Fische gehts gut und schwimmen wieder.#h


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war getsern auch endlich mal wieder erfoglreich beim Spinnfischen am Rhein. Es gab zwar keine Riesenfische, aber immerhin einige schöne Fische bis ~70cm. Hier mal zwei davon.


fischreiche Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Männer,

gratulation zu den Fängen, einige schöne Fische sind ja dabei...#6

Ich war heute mal eine Runde am Vereinssee unterwegs und wurde zuerst von schwarzen Wolken begrüßt, die sich dann aber gott sei dank gleich wieder verflüchtigeten.

Nach über zwei Stunden ohne jeglichen Biss, spürte ich dann doch mal einen kurzen Ruck in der Rute, der aber leider nicht am Haken hing.
Weitere 30 Minuten später, war meine Teichrunde beendet und ich war - zugegeben - leicht gefrustet. |supergri

Da ich allerdingts keine Lust hatte nichts zu fangen, ging ich nochmal zurück an die Stelle, wo zuvor der einzige Kontakt gewesen war und ich hatte Glück!!!

Erster Wurf und Treffer - eine schöne 92er Hechtdame landete nach kurzem Drill in meinen Armen. :vik: 

Nach 2 kurzen Fotos und einem Kuss, durfte sie wieder zurück und ich erklärte den Angeltag für erfolgreich beendet#6


----------



## Schwichte (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo war am Freitag am Mittellandkanal, Frühs vor der Spätschicht und konnte in kurzer Zeit 2 Zander fangen. Der kleine war mitte 50 und der bessere 86 

LG und viel glück am Wasser

Anhang anzeigen 186531


----------



## Veit (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende eine ganze Reihe Zander, deren Größen sich aber leider durchweg in Grenzen hielten. Zwischendrin gab es immerhin einen schönen Fast-40er-Barsch, der einen 16er Stint-Shad nahezu komplett inhaliert hat.


----------



## minden (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Bilder dabei (naja nicht alle)...echt schicke Fische.....

Wir konnten auch schon ein paar gute erwischen
Hier ein kleiner Auszug....


----------



## MeisterFische (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war eben mit Unterstützung von meinem kleinen Cousin wieder los! Gab 5 Barsche von zweien hab ich allerdings nur nen Foto gemacht! Gab auch endlich mal wieder nen besseren Barsch!

3Barsche und 1 dicken Döbel hab ich leider noch verloren da die Chubby Drillinge wohl langsam den Geist aufgeben, naja muss ich dann wohl austauschen.

mfg


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mal wieder an meinem Lieblingssee.
Und was soll ich sagen, die 50km Anfahrt haben sich gelohnt.

Bin früh morgens um vier ausm Haus um gegen fünf am Wasser zu sein. Dort angekommen bemerkte ich dass das Wasser sehr klar war.
Die Köderwahl viel also eher Naturfarben aus. 
Und schon nach kurzer Zeit und ein paar Würfen der erste 18er Barsch auf 3er Mepps. Nach weiteren drei Barschen um halb neun dann der erste Hecht mit 49cm. Danach ging erst mal zwei Stunden nix, bis ein weiterer Hecht mit ca. 45cm nach meinem Mepps mit Gummifischchen dran schnappte.
Nach 5-6 Nachläufern und Abschüttlern wieder mal ein ca. 20er Barsch auf nen 7cm Rapala- Wobbler in schwarz/silber.
Das waren jetzt natürlich alles nur Babys, aber die vielen Bisse sind an dem See eher selten und ich freute mich schon wie Bolle.
Hatte die Heimreise ursprünglich gegen 13:30 geplant, aber da war irgend etwas, was mir sagte, bleib noch ein wenig. 
Und um 14:30 Uhr war die Rute krum! 
Nach einem heftigen Drill kam eine schöne Hechtdame ans Tageslicht. Die gute maß 68cm war wohlgenährt und makellos.
Ich liebe Hechte!!!!
Was ein super Angeltag. 
Hatte leider nur das Handy dabei, weswegen die Fotos nicht so doll sind. 
Ein Petri in die Runde!


----------



## minden (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und noch ein paar|rolleyes#h


----------



## minden (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

.....


----------



## Schucki (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

ich konnte am 13.7 meinen Ersten Zander in diesem Jahr überlisten. 
Er konnte einem kleinem Rotaugen auf Grund nicht Wiederstehen.
75cm misst er.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.#6
Hier mal meine von gestern von heute, etwas bescheiden, aber ich habe ja noch 3 Wochen...|rolleyes

88er Hecht auf Pike Shaker.  

 ein 73 auch auf Pike Shaker.​ 

 73er Zander auf Pike Shaker​ 

 und ein 76er Zander auf Pike Fighter Wobbler​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[FONT=&quot]Petri Minden und Tommi[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier ein paar Urlaubsfische von letzter Wochen. Gefischt wurde in Holland, Weser und am Rhein. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

weitere Bilder


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Minden u. Badboy
Da habt Ihr ja mal wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen. Aber das kennt man ja von Euch...#h

Der hier ist von gerade
111cm auf Pike Shaker​


----------



## Finke20 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Wie gestern angekündigt ging es heute um 5:00, mit Fussy auf die Peene.
Nicht eine Welle ist zu sehen und die Sonne ging auch schon auf.

Wir konnten reichlich Bewegung auf der Oberflächen beobachten. Also ist Topwater angesagt,es dauerte auch nicht lange, bist die ersten Fische gefallen an den Ködern fanden. Es sind vorrangig Barsche und einige sehr große Rapfen. Aber alles nur schau, es blieb nichts hängen #d.

Es knallte und platsche überall, es ging nicht an die Haken.

Neuer Spot und auch hier viel Bewegung im Wasser.
Siehe da vor dem Seerosenfeld konnte ich meinen ersten Barsch für diesen Tag verhaften.

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/9854/25071.jpg

Weiter ging es und es dauerte nicht lange, bis der nächste richtig hing.

http://img687.*ih.us/img687/6275/25072n.jpg


Fussy hatte bis zu diesen Zeitpunkt, noch nichts ans Band bekommen.
Er ist solange er mit mir angeln gewesen ist, noch nie Schneider gewesen uns so sollte es auch heute sein.


http://img853.*ih.us/img853/9985/25073.jpg


Ab 8:00 ist alles vorbei gewesen. So ging wieder ein schöner Angeltag vorbei.


----------



## AnglerPSF (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Als ich am Montag im örtlichen Angelladen mal wieder vor der Kunstköder-Grabbelkiste stehen blieb, fiel mir so ein Gummifrosch für das Oberflächenfischen auf. Da ich das noch nie richtig probiert hatte, nahm ich den Frosch einfach mal mit um das ganze bei Gelegenheit einmal auszuprobieren.
Heute morgen fiel ich dann früh aus dem Bett, ein Blick nach draußen. Blauer Himmel, kaum Wind. Müssten doch gute Bedingungen fürs Oberflächenangeln sein. Also habe ich mir meine eigentliche Jigrute geschnappt und habe mich zu einer Stelle an einem Fluss mit ordentlich Seerosenfeldern aufgemacht.
Frosch montiert, an der ersten Stelle ging nichts. An der zweiten ging es dann rund. Erster Biss, nicht hängen geblieben. Mit den Bissen zwei bis vier war es nicht anders. Natürlich war Ernüchterung dabei, aber die Bisse gaben auch ordentlich Antrieb es weiter zu versuchen. Der fünfte hing dann endlich. Er wird ungefähr mitte 50 gewesen sein.
An der nächsten Stelle hatte ich dann erneut zwei Fehlbisse und einen letzten, der wohl knapp über 60 cm hatte konnte ich noch zum Landgang überreden.
Alles in allem habe ich bei der Hitze geschwitzt wie sonst was, aber das war es wert. Innerhalb von zwei Stunden hatte ich noch nie so viele Hechtbisse und die Hechtattacken an der Oberfläche sind einfach unbeschreiblich. Nun brauch ich erstmal neue Gummifrösche, der aus der Grabbelkiste hat heftige Gebrauchsspuren... :q

Anbei die Hechte, nicht die besten Bilder, aber geht. #6


----------



## flotterOtto (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hallo ihr lieben! :vik:

leider schaffe ich es aus zeitlichen gründen nicht an meinen lieblingsfluss, deshalb werden kurz und knapp die heimatlichen gefilden unsicher gemacht. :q

daten: 89 cm; 6 kg

dies ist mein erster zander auf wobbler. biss und drill bleiben  unvergessen! aber nicht nur ich hab mich gefreut, nein, auch meine  tochter war sichtlich begeistert von diesem fang. hehe

in diesem sinne, bis bald... Thomas.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach einem ganzen Tag nichts fangen, gab es dann wenigstens einen Trost 82er.​ Leider nur mit der Reserve Kamera aufgenommen.​


----------



## jvonzun (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> @jvonzun: .... Ich hoffe es folgen noch tolle Bilder mit der üblichen schweizerischen Qualität


 
sorry für die späte Antwort. Bin direkt nach meinem Norwegen-Urlaub nach Südfrankreich (kein Fischen!)

ich war in Havoysund, es gibt dort unglaublich viele Butts, die jedoch selten grösser als 1,4m werden. Wenn man die richtigen Tricks kennt, ist es fast ein Kinderspiel,sie zu fangen,ansonsten auch nicht ganz so einfach. Durchschnittsgrösse war ca. 1m.

Selbst von der Unterkunft erwischten wir sie mit unseren Hechtgummis.

Hier noch einige Fotos von dort (ich hoffe,dass ist hier nicht der falsche Ort dafür!?!)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Waren Gestern spontan in Holland und konnten ein paar schöne Zander fangen....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal drei von heute
102 cm​ 

 74er​ 

 60er​


----------



## TJ. (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So zur einführung kurz die Story von vorgestern.

Ich war auch wieder los und bin diesmal leider ohne Bild nach Hause. Ich muss gestehen ich bin den bezwinger meiner zanderkombi begegnet nachdem ich mit der Rute und Rolle schon Dutzende Waller bis 160-170cm erfolgreich landen konnte war hier Schluss. Eigentlich sollte es auf Hecht Gehn stahlvorfach und 9cm wobbler waren angesagt. Nach einer Weile kam der Biss den ich anfangs schlecht einordnen konnte nach den ersten Fluchten war klar wieder ein Wels und definitiv größer als die letzten 10 die ich Juni/Juli fangen konnte. Dennoch so groß hätte ich ihn nach den ersten Fluchten nicht geschätzt nachdem er sich aber im drill fast ablegte und sich langsamm gegen die strömung in Bewegung setzte war klar der ist doch ne ecke größer. Nachdem ich den Fisch doch mal zum umdrehen überreden konnte und wieder Schnur gewann sah ich ihn kurz vor einer Flucht das erste mal im Vergleich zu den letzten ein Gigant 180-190 auf jeden fall wenn der Fisch wollte nahm er sich Schnur und das ohne das meine vorher schon zum bersten gekrümmte Rute was ausrichten konnte. Ich war am limit und so kam es wie es kommen musste nach wahnsinnigen 15min was bei meiner drillart sehr sehr lang ist passierte es dann der Fisch zog bei einer weiteren unaufhaltbaren Flucht ohne auch nur irgendwie müde zu wirken über eine Kante und die Schnur war schlapp. Diese kraft und Ausdauer war einfach zu viel für meine Kombi. Schade ich hätt ihn euch gerne gezeigt aber es hat nicht sollen sein. In nächster zeit werd ich wohl mehr mit der wallerrute unterwegs sein ich hab ja noch ne Rechnung offen.

So angesportn von der Niederlage zog ich abends nochmals los aber wie es kommen musste auf die Welskombi ging nichts. Also nahm ich mir vor ab sofort gehts mit der Welskobi los biss ich mein Ziel erreicht hab. Ich ging davon aus das wird wochen dauern. Aber egal dann wär es halt so.
Freitag konnte ich früher feierabend machen und nach der aktion vom vortag war klar ich musste fischen gehn. Gesagt getan die Welskombi war bereit und ich noch viel mehr. Anfangs fischte ich mit Gummi ein 13cm Kopyto kam zum einsatz. Irgendwann dann mal Biss aber der Wiederstand war nur minimal und so kam ohne große Gegenwehr ein ca 50er Zander zum vorschein. Am Welsgerät kein gegner. Köderwechsel weiter gehts ein großer wobbler musste her der gestern biss schließlich auch auf einen wobbler nur diesmal sollte es Wallertauglich sein. Nach etwa 10 würfen erfolgte dann der Biss sofort war klar diesmal war es ein Waller und nachdem dieser Fisch einige fluchten hingelegt hatte war klar der ist wieder besser. nach ca 5min drill sah man ihn dann und ein paar weitere fluchten später war er landebereit.
Wallergriff und geschafft.
Hier ist er












1,86m und geschätzte 45kg schwer
Das es so schnell geht hab ich selbst nicht für möglich gehalten


Gruß Thomas


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diesen 71er hab ich beim Karpfenangeln, früh um 1:20 glaub ich...auf Wurm/Mais Kombi und Futterkorb gefangen
Der hat losgemacht sag ich euch, das Wurmvorfach war vorne im Maul gehakt und ich konnte es danach wieder verwenden...keine Druckstellen nix xD


----------



## jvonzun (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war gestern auch wieder einmal im Süsswasser unterwegs und es gab einige Hechte sowie übermütige Barsche.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch mal wieder welche
ein 80er​ 

 einen 75er​ 

 und einen 90er​


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs....
Hier einer von gerade, genau ein Meter.
​


----------



## Veit (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Größere Zander waren bei mir in den letzten Tagen eher rar, aber Schneider bin ich zum Glück nie geblieben. :q


----------



## soadillusion (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal der Fang von gestern Abend!

Die Barsche zwischen 25-30 cm und die Aale zwischen 55-65 cm.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei von gerade
Barsch 41 cm auf Sniper Shad  

 und ein Zander mit 85 cm auch auf Sniper Shad​


----------



## zander-dieter (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

zander fang in schweden von mir selber gesponsort befor die politik und banker unser geld vernichten !

senioren angel trappenkamp auf tour in schweden
mit 4 mann machten wir uns auf nach schweden värmland zander und hecht
der vermieter hatte 4 angelboote bereitgestellt !





haus mit sauna und tv sat 
1.5 std von göteborg und oslo also nicht weit im glaskoogen natrschutzgebiet nähe nysäter  wo die vikinger wohnen und svanskoog





1 woche mehrere kleine hechte aber die mehrzahl 9,5 kg hechte  1 meter lang
die zander um die 60 cm wurden alle von unserem mitgereisten koch hergerichtet und von uns verputzt......

hier vom letzten winter salmon





als delikatesse gab es elch vom schlachter vom grill !!!!!












die senioren angler trappenkamp


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von gerade

110 cm ​ 

 und einen knapp 50er 
Der durfte zum Foto aber im Wasser bleiben.​


----------



## mathei (1. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei mir gab ess heute barsch. 8 stk. von 26- 31 cm habe ich mitgenommen. fangzeit 19 - 20:30 uhr . der rest schwimmt wieder. da geht momentan richtig gut bei uns. 
hier ein 31er.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Respekt Tommi!! Wird mal zeit, dass wir zusammen los kommen!!



Müssen wir mal schauen, ob wir das im Winter endlich mal auf die Reihe bekommen....#h

Hier die beiden sind von gerade....
Ein 95er​ 

 und ein 106 cm​ 

 Beide auf Pike Shaker.​


----------



## Meterjäger (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## mathei (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fury87 schrieb:


> der Barsch war 45cm und hatte 1,1kg


ja geiles ding.petri. ich komm wohl dieses jahr nicht auf ü 40. #q dafür auf masse alles zwischen 25 u 32. jetzt sitz ich auf aal


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag zum Post 1170.

Anbei die versprochenen Bilder des Wallers.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Schlebusch (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute wieder am Vereinssee unterwegs. Heute lief irgendwie garnichts echt mau selbst die Barsche wollten nicht wirklich. Dafür war aber wieder optimales Hechtwetter.
Ausbeute des Tages waren mehrere Hechtnachläufer (alle zwischen 10 und 25cm), vereinzelte Barschattacken, meinen ersten gefangen Barsch auf Skirted Jig (ca. 15cm großer bzw kleiner Barsch) und meinen ersten Hecht des Jahres der auf einen Lucky Craft Pointer gebissen hat. Der Hecht war gleichzeitig auch fast der kapitalste Fisch des Jahres bei mir mit sage und schreibe 22cm :q:q
Irgendwie läuft es jetzt schon zwar deutlich besser als letztes Jahr jedoch alles nur Mickie Maus Fische.
Gehe vielleicht nachher nochwas an den Rhein auf Zander, Barsch und Co. Mal schauen was sich im Dunkeln so überlisten lässt.
Hier noch 3 Fotos von heute...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es einen 90er, auf Pike Fighter Wobbler


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Augustgewinn:
Quantum Energy Spin 30 ​*





*ENERGY PTI*
Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten 
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz 
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und Bezahlbarkeit finden.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher 
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System

Modell:  Energy 30
m/mm : 150 / 0.30
Übersetzung:  5.2 : 1 
Schnureinzug: 79 cm 
Gewicht: 252 g 
Kugellager: 10
unv. PE:   199,00€
weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## _Pipo_ (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach kurzem Abstecher in die Karpfenteiche gings heute früh mal wieder etwas auf Hecht.

5er effzett wurde 2x von mini-Hechten attackiert, dann hab ich mal auf einen etwas größeren Wobbler gewechselt.

Ein paar Minuten später habe ich dann ein Stück zu weit geworfen, dadurch war dann mein Wobbler zwischen dem Kraut anstatt an der Kante, mit dem ersten Zug an der Kurbel kam allerdings auch schon ein Hecht, der war zwar kein Großer, durch das Kraut in der Schnur allerdings nicht einfach zu drillen.






Schade, dass man die Musterung kaum erkennt, der Fisch war schön gezeichnet, sogar am Bauch.


----------



## jens37 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

Bei mir hat auch nach langen warten die Zandersaison begonnen

nicht übermäßig groß aber immerhin

Gruß Jens
#h


----------



## Lorenz (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum Thema Zwerge:


----------



## Finke20 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Um 05:00 auf der Peene Frosch38 und ich versuchten heute unser Glück.

Frosch versuchte es mit DS und ich auf Hardbait. Frosch zuppelte einen Minibarsch nach dem anderen, ich nichts.

So ging es auch am nächsten Platz weiter.

Ich kramte jetzt einen 5 Kopyto in Motoroil aus dem Kasten, aber seht selbst.


http://img204.*ih.us/img204/3181/0508128cm.jpg

Auch auf den anderen Fangplätzen, ging es so weiter.
Frosch hatte die Masse und ich viel, viel weniger dafür etwas größer |supergri.

Hier mal der größte Barsch von Frosch. 

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/1583/05082.jpg

Das Fazit von diesem Tag ich hatte 6 Barsche bist 28 cm.

Frosch hatte ca 50 Barsche in der Länge von 6 Meter, natürliche alle hintereinander gelegt :m #h.

Hardbaits nix, Spinner nix nur Gummi brachte heute Fisch.


----------



## MeisterFische (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So war eben mal am Vereinsteich gab nen paar Winzlingsbarsche und ne Satzforelle! 
Alles Auf Illex Chubby

mfg


----------



## Norge Fan (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von gestern morgen, auf Köderfisch. Hab ihn nicht gemessen damit er schnell wieder zurück konnte.


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Breitkopfaale zählen ja auch zum Raubfisch

also hier ein Foto:

Ich mit dem Aal






Mein Bruder mit Dem Aal
Fast so groß wie er selbst.






Der aal ist 94cm
somit mein Grösster

Gefangen am Grund mit Tauwurm.


----------



## Veit (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am Samstag mal an der Elbe unterwegs. Die Zander haben mäßig gut gebissen. Ich konnte ungefähr 10 Fische landen. Darunter war ein etwas besserer von 72 cm, der allerdings sehr schlank gewesen ist. Außerdem biss ein relativ großer Stachelritter, der bei 87 cm auch gut genährt war. Der Rest ist Kleinzeug gewesen.


----------



## Der-Graf (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irgendwie ist es peinlich, wenn Veit vor einem seine "mäßigen" Fangerfolge zeigt und man selbst in einer Woche auf dem Schwarzen See (Mecklenburgische Kleinseenplatte, Nähe Mirow) nur Kleinzeug gefangen hat. Naja, da ich mich hier aber immer wieder über schöne Bilder freue, selber auf Raubfische jedoch nur äußerst überschaubare Fänge erziele, will ich euch die wenigen nicht vorenthalten.


Der erste Barsch den Urlaubs (gefangen auf Wurm beim Posenangeln)







Einer von vielen Kleinstbarschen auf Spinner:







Da kein Barsch über 15cm dabei war, durften selbstredend alle wieder zurück in ihr Element







Einen Großbarsch (~40cm) war dann aber doch dabei - leider ging mir dieser nicht an den Haken, sondern trieb tot auf dem Wasser. Trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass solche Formate im See vorhanden sind...







Alles in allem wieder eine wunderschöne und erholsame Woche, wenn auch mit bescheidenem Angelerfolg. Die Friedfischfänge poste ich im passenden Thread...


----------



## minden (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da der letzte Trip eher mäßig lief, nochmal woanders am WE angegriffen und schöne Fische dabei gehabt.

Erste mal den Kikker Frosch getestet und der lief Tatsache besser als normale Gummis....bin gespannt was er noch bringen wird...

Hier nen paar der Fische.


----------



## minden (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

.......


----------



## wolf86 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri in die runde.

wenn man sieht was hier so als mäßige fangerfolge deklariert wird muss ich mich mit folgendem ja richtig schämen 

gestern wars endlich so weit und ich konnte meinen ersten zander überhaupt fangen |supergri nachdem ich zwar regelmäßig meine hechte fange aber der zander bis gestern ausblieb und ich mir einen eben solchen als ziel für dieses jahr gesteckt hab, war ich den ganzen tag stolz wie oscar und brachte das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem gesicht. hatte 62cm und auf den strich genau 2kg. Gefangen an nem 12ha vereinssee, mit nem frischen schwanzteil am schwimmer in ca. 1,5m tiefe. 

mfg


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammmen

ist zwar auch nur ein Winzling, aber mein erster mit Topwater Köder gefangener Fisch


----------



## raubfisch-ole (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von gestern Vormittag 63er



80er



75er


----------



## Finke20 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

http://img849.*ih.us/img849/1074/peenebrasch42cm.jpg

42 cm und 1Kg schwer.


----------



## west1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen! 

Heute gabs auf Spinner

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg201/scaled.php?server=201&filename=barsche7812.jpg&res=landing

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg441/scaled.php?server=441&filename=wels7812.jpg&res=landing


----------



## Philla (7. August 2012)

Anhang anzeigen 187352


46 cm leider zu tief geschluckt!


----------



## keitzerchac (7. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie schön er sich in szene gesetzt hat ;-)


----------



## Veit (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir waren gestern mal los. 
Tobias fing seine ersten 3 Zander überhaupt auf Spinnrute. Keine Riesen, aber der Mensch freut sich, zumal die Bedingungen zum Gummifischangeln durch starken Seitenwind erschwert waren.




Für mich gab es ungefähr 15 Zander, aber wiedermal weitestgehend Kleinzeug Der größte Fisch hatte ca. 60 cm und ging auf 18 cm Fox-Fork Tail.


----------



## Meterjäger (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Barsche sind momentan nur allzu gütig:q
Hatte neben vielen mittelgrossen Fischen 3 richtig Kapitale an der Angel!|bigeyes
Aber "nur" diesen hier konnte ich landen!:c
Wenn das so weitergeht,muss ich wohl bald anfangen zu räuchern


----------



## jvonzun (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

digges Petri in die Runde.

Ich versuchte es dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal auf die Seesaiblinge mit der Tiefseeschlepprolle. In Tiefen zwischen 30 und 50m konnte ich 3 Stück fangen.


----------



## Nolfravel (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> petri dazu.#6 ich warte immer noch auf einen ü- 40 :c


 

Wenn alles im Eimer landet, dann werden die auch nicht ü40


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. Sind ein paar schöne Fische dabei#6

Heute früh auf Easy Shiner:q






Leider bei der Landung etwas Dreckig geworden#d

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gerade eine längere Durststrecke hinter mir.

Die Entschädigung für 3 Tage nichts fangen, hatte dann aber auch ein 108 cm​


----------



## Schlebusch (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern zu den super Fischen!! 

Heute ging es mal wieder für mich an den Rhein. Gleiche Stelle wie beim letzten mal. Habe regelmäßig Bisse bekommen teilweise sehr gute konnte sie aber nicht verwerten. Hatte einmal einen Nachläufer von einem guten Döbel oder Rapfen (so sah es zumindestens für mich aus) der aber vor der Steinpackung wieder abdrehte.
Es hat sich Stundenlang nichts getan. Diesmal war echt der Wurm drinne. Ich war schon am überlegen die Stelle zu wechseln oder ganz aufzuhören habe aber weiter Ausdauer und Geduld bewiesen als prompt etwas biss. Ich konnte den Fisch zu erst nicht erkennen habe aber vermutet das es ein Barsch ist. Erst vor meinen Füßen konnte ich erkennen das ich mich voll getäuscht habe und es ein Zander ist. Ich habe mich extreeem gefreut denn es war mein erster überhaupt. Mit 19cm zwar kein großer aber die Tatsache das er am hellichten Tag direkt an der Oberfläche meinen Wobbler gepackt hat und gleichzeitig noch mein erster überhaupt ist hat mich die Größe absolut garnicht gestört. 
Nach dem Zander tat sich eine Zeit lang wieder nichts mehr bis ich auf einmal einen harten Biss direkt vor der Steinpackung bekommen habe.
Ich konnte einen kleinen schönen 36er Hecht landen. Auch eine Premiere für mich denn ich habe noch nie einen Hecht am Rhein gefangen. 
Danach ging absolut garnichts mehr und ich habe eingepackt.
Alle Fische bissen mal wieder auf den Fox Rage Slick Stick SR 6cm Cool Herring. 
Was dieser Wobbler mir dieses Jahr für Fische gebracht hat und wie viele ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Egal wann und wo damit fange ich am Fliessband.
Dabei wollte ich ihn schon letztes Jahr wegschmeissen aus Wut weil garnichts mit dem letztes Jahr ging. 

Hier habe ich noch 3 Fotos vom Tag heute. Morgen geht es wieder an den Rhein.


----------



## jvonzun (10. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern Morgen ging es wieder auf die Seesaiblinge in der Tiefe, die sehr gut bissen.






Am Abend besuchten wir einen Zandersee und ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, dort einen Wels zu fangen, obwohl es in diesem See kaum welche gibt, der Zanderfluch geht weiter


----------



## Ivalos (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mit kapitalen Hechten und Zandern kann ich leider nicht dienen, trotzdem traue ich mich mal hier rein.

54 cm, 1990 g


----------



## jens37 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

Von heute Vormittag mal wieder ein schöner Zander

Gruß Jens


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war heute zum Spinnfischen am Rhein. War ziemlich tote Hose. Am Vormittag gab es einen Schniepel von ca. 35cm. 
Gegen 16.00 Uhr gab es als "Tagesrettung" dann noch diesen 64er.
Ausdauer macht sich bisweilen eben doch bezahlt.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## raubfisch-ole (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende gab es insgesamt 5 Rapfen.










Gruß Ole


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch noch mal zwei...
ein 60er


 und einen 90er​


----------



## DerAndi (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





50+ Bachforelle





Raubmühlkoppe


----------



## Acharaigas (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ne woche tirol ist rum - leider. 

hier mal ein paar bilder. fische waren zwar nicht groß, aber dafür die natur um so beeindruckender.

die färbung der bachforellen nicht zu verachten. im glasklaren wasser des kleinen gebirgsflusses einfach nur wunderschön.






morgens/vormittags war ich allein unterwegs. ohne klettern ging an diesen stellen nichts. 







nachmittags kam mein schatz - die schönste fotografin der welt :l- mit. da ging es dann an die etwas ruhigeren und angenehmer zu beangelnden stellen.








sie durfte dann auch schon recht bald fotografieren. nr 1 der beiden topköder (spinner) hatte mal wieder zugeschlagen und - klein, aber fein - gefangen.








topköder nr 2 (bleikopfstreamer) brachte dann einen etwas besseren fisch.








die großen blieben aus. da waren knapp 30 grad, unmengen von badegästen (es war eine herausforderung einen halbwegs ruhige strecke zu finden - überall einheimische im wasser, am grillen etc) und die fehlende erfahrung mit solchen gewässern ein zu großes handicap. trotzdem war ich mit 7 gefangenen bachforellen, ca 10 bis 15 aussteigern und mindestens 20 fehlbissen mehr als zufrieden gewesen. die 30 euro für die tageskarte hatten sich mehr als gelohnt. leider war in den tagen danach dank regenfällen der kleine fluß so getrübt, dass ich an den inn auswich und dort 15 euro für die tageskarte investierte. angeln war sehr zäh und so fing ich in 2 tagen nur 2 barben, 2 regenbogen und 1 äsche (meine erste). 

hier mal ein foto von der größeren barbe (60+), beide gingen auf bleikopfstreamer.







dies war der spot. am ersten tag traf noch klares wasser auf die trüben lehmfluten des inns, am nächsten tag dank gewitter war beides eine trübe suppe und angeln äußerst schwierig.








fazit: man muss nicht großes fangen um tolle angelerlebnisse zu haben. auf jeden fall mit die schönsten angeltripps die ich je gemacht habe.


----------



## MeisterFische (12. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri
Vor allem zur Traumhaften Bachforelle!
Ich kann da mit meinen Bildern nicht mithalten und kann nur 3 Satzforellen bieten die aber an der leichten Spinnrute trotzdem ordentlich Spass gemacht haben.

So nun wandern die auch heute Abend auf den Grill! Achja alle gefangen auf Illex Chubby (das Ding fängt, fängt und fängt)

mfg


----------



## Veit (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende haben die Raubfische an der Elbe super gebissen.

Während es am Freitag bei bedecktem Himmel mit 8 kleineren Zandern noch relativ schlecht lief, war Samstag und Sonntag ein deutlicher Aufwärtstrend zu erkennen.

Am Samstag konnte ich zunächst vier Hechte zwischen 60 und 75 cm auf Illex Arnaud-Wobbler erbeuten. Ein weiterer Esox stieg noch. War kurzweilig und hat Spaß gemacht. 












Später fischte ich dann mit Gummifisch. Bei nettem Sommerwetter bissen noch 16 Zander bis 60 cm auf MB-Stint und Fox Fork Tail. 





Am Sonntag war ich zunächst mit Toni, einem einheimischen Zanderspezialisten an einer Elbstrecke im Wendland verabredet. Dort war leider nicht so viel los, aber der Bereich hat mir dennoch sehr gut gefallen. Toni konnte dort schon zahlreiche kapitale Zander überlisten. Wir werden in absehbarer Zeit noch einen Versuch starten. Der Sonntag brachte dort immerhn einige Zanderfehlbisse. Gelandet wurden ein halbstarker Rapfen von Toni und ein ca. 65er Zander von mir.




Später traf mich dann mit Sandro,einem Freund aus meiner alten Heimat Sachsen-Anhalt, an einer anderen Elbstrecke im Tidenbereich. Er war hier das erste Mal zu Besuch. Wir erlebten einen sehr fischreichen Nachmittag. Sandro war sichtlich begeistert von dem enormen Zanderbestand. Dabei hat es für meinen Geschmack nur "normal" gebissen. Wir konnten pro Person eine zweistellige Stückzahl von Zandern fangen und hatten noch etliche Fehlbisse. Die Fische waren zwar wieder relativ klein, Sandro konnte aber auch zwei etwas bessere Fische der 60er-Klasse auf Stint-Shad landen. 




Selbiger Köder brachte mir außerdem einen Überraschungsfang. Einer der im Tidenabschnitt seltenen Hechte stieg ein und hatte mit 80 cm eine schöne Größe.


----------



## jvonzun (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eigentlich hätte dieser Löffel eine Seeforelle aus 40m Tiefe bringen sollen, es wurde dann ein Seesaibling!


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, sehr schöne Fische habt ihr da wieder gefangen. 

  Für mich gab es heute mal wieder die Bestätigung, dass man in entsprechenden Gewässern selbst bei den feinsten Angeltechniken nicht auf ein bissfestes Vorfach verzichten sollte. :g

  http://img811.*ih.us/img811/8729/esoxaufskirtedjig.jpg


----------



## torino (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo
jetzt wollt ich mich auch mal als Jungangler zu Wort melden. Habe am Wochenende beim abendlichen Wobbeln direkt an der Steinpackung 2 wirklich schöne 80er Zander gefangen, bei uns in der schwierigen Oberweser. 
Beide bissen direkt an der Steinpackung und es macht wirklich laune solche öfters zu fangen, gestern hatte ich leider wieder ne Fehlattacke, aber ich hoffe ich kann in den restlichen über 2 Wochen Ferien euch noch so einige Zander hier melden.
http://img20.*ih.us/img20/6163/002oft.jpg

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/7665/001ntm.jpg


Der erste Zander hatte 8Pfund gehabt obwohl er fetter aussieht und der zweite 12 Pfund. Und das schwierige war halt nicht wirklich das fangen, fand ich sondern vor allem das nach hause transportieren mit dem Fahrrad. In einer Hand die Spinnrute in der anderen der Fisch, und naja so 3-4 km muss ich schon fahren, aber was macht man nicht alles für solche Zander ;-)


----------



## Kunde (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri in die runde

hier mein rapfen von gestern abend, 67cm lang war der gute,  bislang der größte den ich gefangen hab.
hatte glück das der drilling im drill nicht noch weiter aufgebogen ist |bigeyes

foto ist leider nicht so doll geworden, war alleine unterwegs...

gruß kunde


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Kollegen,

Erst einmal "Petri Heil" allen Fängern!

Gestern ging es mit Kollegen Megger mal wieder los.

...eigentlich wollten wir Zander fangen...


War ein Hammer Tag!

Grüße

Marcus:vik:


----------



## Pro-V1 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zusammen,

wie auch im NRW Kanal Thread der Fang von gestern Abend!

RHK mit Ayron & Ruhrfischer!

Gerät an der Adrenalingrenze, aber noch voll okay (Diabolo VI Mikro Spin) :q
Verursacher war dieser 75er Zander! Für den RHK sicherlich ne super schöne Marke!:q






LG


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Patri zu den schönen Fischen!

Gestern war ich auch mal wieder am Kanal unterwegs... Nachdem in den letzten Wochen auf Oberflächenköder und flachlaufende Wobbler irgendwie immer nur die kleinen Kecker gebissen haben dachte ich, ich probiers mal mit Drop Shot... Irgendwo müssen die größeren ja sein!

Ich also nach Feierabend und 33 Grad meine Skeli und ein paar Drop Shot Gummis eingepackt und an den Kanal gefahren... 

An der ersten Stelle angekommen, Köder ins Wasser und nach einer halben Stunde erst mal die Ernüchterung... es biss... NICHTS!!! An der Oberfläche hats geraubt wie der Teufel aber meinen Swing Impact in Grundnähe wollten sie einfach nicht! Hm... was tun? Andere Köder hatte ich nicht dabei... 

Egal... andere Stelle ausprobieren! Zur nächsten Brücke gewandert und den Gummi direkt an der Steinpackung entlanggezupft... Und Peng... erster Wurf... Treffer! Der erste 20er Barsch hing am Band! Zweiter Wurf... und Peng... der nächste, allerdings deutlich kleiner... Das ging ja gut los!
Dachte ich... denn das wars an dem Spot dann auch! Ich fischte noch eine viertel Stunde dort weiter, es ließ sich aber kein Fisch mehr blicken... 

Ok, weiter gehts zur nächsten Brücke... 
Und siehe da... eine super Entscheidung! Bereits beim ersten Wurf hing der erste Barsch! Und beim 2ten... und beim dritten... Und so gings weiter! Allerdings alle recht klein, vielleicht handgroß! Naja, egal, es war auf jeden Fall eine recht kurzweilige Angelei! ;-)

Nach ca. 15 kleinen Fischen dann plötzlich ein heftiger Ruck in der Rute! Ok, das ist was besseres!  Nach kurzem aber heftigerem Drill kam ein schöner 33er Barsch an die Oberfläche! :m

Nach 2 weiteren "kleinen" wieder ein guter Einschlag! Diesmal kam ein wunderschöner 28er zum Vorschein! 

Das reicht zum Abendessen hab ich gedacht... Aber wer will denn schon aufhören wenns am schönsten ist? 
Also noch ein paar Minuten weiterangeln! Und es hat sich gelohnt... Es bissen noch 2 schöne 25er! 

Dann wars aber auch genug und ich packte meine Sachen zusammen und spazierte gut gelaunt und schwitzend zum Auto zurück... Es war aber auch einfach nur heiß und schwül und ich freute mich dann nur noch auf ein schönes kühles Bier auf dem Balkon! So habe ich den gelungenen Angelabend dann auch ausklingen lassen!

Hier noch ein Bild vom -nicht größten aber- schönsten Barsch...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri Heil in die Runde!

Konnte heute mal wieder einen besseren Zander dem See entlocken (fast 70cm). Er biss auf einen 7cm Gummi. Den Hechten konnte ich heute ein Glück ausm Weg gehn...
Sonst gabs noch ein Zanderchen  und einen 40er Barsch der sich aber noch vorm Boot losschüttelte. Das wars.


Der gute spuckte mir auch haufenweise kleine Fischchen aus, die der größe des Köders entsprachen.


----------



## EdekX (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

51er  ,  fast 2kg


----------



## Roestertaube (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heut auch nen paar auf kleine Kopytos, hier mal nen 32er ...sieht recht schick aus #6


----------



## Siever (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute,
bei uns ging die Beißphase gestern erst in der Dunkelheit los. Es gab ein paar kleine Barsche, 2 Zander bis 54cm (mein Kumpel einen mit 79cm) und einen Hecht mit 94cm. Alle gefangen auf Gummis. Leider habe ich noch 2 Fische, von denen einer ein recht großer war, verloren#q Mal ist man Hund, mal ist man Baum. Dazu war ich wieder so blöde und bin mit Chucks angeln gegangen und auf die Nase mit der Hand in eine Herkulesstaude gefallen. Brennt heute noch... . Und damit nicht genug: der Hecht war wohl noch nicht ganz müde und hat meinen Händen ordentlich was abverlangt... . Egal, für die Wetterbedingungen war es der Hammer! 
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/8095/dscn1456w.jpg

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/4725/dscn1461v.jpg

http://img834.*ih.us/img834/3804/15756990.jpg


----------



## EdekX (16. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gefangen im See, auf twitchbait.

Dachte zunächst an Hecht, weil er 2x ziemlich stark abzog am leichten Barschgerät.

Anbei noch der 46er von letzter Woche


----------



## honzen (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen hier...

Hier noch ein Barsch von gestern:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Siever,
da habt ihr ja ganz schön zugeschlagen #r und Petri Heil! 

Bei mir gabs gestern Abend nen Hecht und nen kleinen Zander auf Gummi


----------



## wolf86 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri in die runde,


nachdem die hechten an unseren wassern die letzten wochen recht   beissfaul waren, sprangen letztes we samstag und sonntag je einer raus. der kleine ist vom samstag auf wurm, der größere vom sonntag auf ne ganze rotfeder am schwimmer (muss dem direkt vor die nase geworfen haben, ausgeworfen und schon gehakt)

mfg


----------



## torino (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich war auch heut Abend wieder los gewesen, wie eigentlich an jeden Tag in diesen Ferien. Nach 4 Abenden ohne Zander, (natürlich vorher viele anderen Beifänge dazwischen)wurde ich an diesen Abend mal wieder für meine Mühe belohnt 

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/8039/005xpy.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## soadillusion (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So in Wolgast laeuft es gerade richtig gut. Leider viele Fehlbisse...dazu noch ein 85 er Hecht meiner Begleitung.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein  98er von heute​


----------



## lexusis71 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jep.
Hatte gestern ja ein gutes Gefühl,das heut was geht.
Nachdem  ich heut Nacht erstmal um 3.Uhr nen größeren Blutfleck von Elly  von der  Couch entfernen mußte (Mein Hund hatte ne OP).Dann bis etwa 4  Uhr weiter Tv glotze bis ich  endlich wieder Schlafen konnte.Klingelte  mein Wecker um 7Uhr,ab in die  Küche Kaffe kochen.Schnell wieder  hingelegt da ich grad nen Sau Geilen  Traum mit ner Fremden Schönheit  hatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab  aber leider nicht wieder richtig reingefunden und bin dann leider   eingeschlafen.Aber die Kirchenglocken haben mich zum Glück dann um 8 Uhr   geweckt.





    Schreck , verpennt gehts mir durch den Kopf.Rin in die Klamotten   ,Kaffe geschnappt und Gas gegeben.Mit 130 ab zum Angelplatz.Hatte ja das   gute Gefühl von Gestern Abend im Kopf,unterwegs immer der   Gedanke:Hauptsache die Stelle ist frei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am  Parkplatz angekommen steigt Opi aus OL grad aus.Kleiner plausch   richtung Wasser.Und dann Gummis gebadet.Erstmal ging nichts,im Kopf ging   mir der Gedanke ,wann kommt Malte wohl.Und 15 Min später stand er auch   schon hinter uns.
Da man an der Stelle zu dritt nicht gut Angeln  kann.Sagte ich zu  Malte.Laß uns mal davorn noch bissel Werfen und dann  zu unserer anderen  Stelle.
Ich ging Unten an den Steinen lang,in der Zeit machte Malte seine Rute fertig.
Und  dann war es bei mir soweit,ehe Malte am Wasser war und ich meinen   Dritten Wurf machte bekamm ich einen schönen Biss.Fisch rief ich nur und   Malte kam mit dem Grip,habe schon an der gegenwehr gemerkt,das es  einer  der größeren sein mußte.Zum Vorschein kam dieser schöne 86 cm  Zander.
Nach ner schnellen Fotoaktion rutschte er mir wieder ins kühle Nass.
Danach haben wir noch Bissel weiter gefischt,aber ohne kontakt.Also Stellungswechsel.
Da gab es für beide noch je ein Biss aber ohne glück zum Verwandeln.Die Hitze bewog uns dann auch aufzuhören.
Alles in allem ein schöner Angelvormittag.

Gruß,Michael


----------



## lexusis71 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo
Angestichelt von dem schönen  86 cmZander von Gestern,hab ich mich heut morgen um 7.45 Uhr nochmals auf ans Wasser gemacht.
Ohne große Hoffnung ( da es doch schon sehr warm war ) hab ich die  ersten Würfe gemacht .Nach ca ner halben Std abklopfen der ersten Stelle  wechselte ich um 30 Meter  den Platz.Dort war die Strömung aber stärker als sonst und ich hatte  leider keine 30gr Köpfe mit,da dachte ich mir : gut, 1. Stelle nochmal  eben kurz bearbeiten und dann nen ganz anderen Spot anfahren.
Und es war mal wieder die richtige entscheidung,da nach dem 5 Wurf an der 1. Stelle dieser 84 cm Zander einstieg.
2  80+ Zander in 2 Tagen|bigeyes Das hatte ich auch noch nicht.
Achja ich hatte auch 2 Schauer abbekommen und der Zander  hat direkt nach dem 2. gebissen.Also das Gras war Nass bevor sich noch  jemand aufregt.Da hat man strahlend Blauen Himmel und eine dunkle Wolke  und die macht einen dann Nass,war aber ne schöne abkühlung.

gruß


----------



## Jefferson (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Zander von Freitag Abend 

64 cm 2,2 kg










Auf einen toten Köderfisch im MLK - kante der Fahrinne 1m tief

Liebe Grüße


----------



## olds (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri|supergri
Hier treib sich "lexusis71" rum!!!
Heute "bis jetzt" ist es mir dann doch zu warm, aber gestern nen kurzen Abstecher auf nen See gemacht " Barsch topwater!:m


----------



## hechtomat77 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri den Fängern#6

Bei mir gabs heute Früh einen schönen 68iger Hecht






Sorry für das verpixelte Foto, ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Veröffentlichung von Fangplätzen gemacht. Ich möchte auch die nächsten Tage und Wochen ungestört dort Fischen können|rolleyes

Tackle:
P&M Gunki Hayashi, Shimano Curado E201, Lucky Craft Pointer128

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## west1 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich hab mich heute morgen an meinem letzten Urlaubstag beim Angeln in der Hitze vorbereitet auf die kommenden schweißtreibenden Arbeitstage!   
Der letzte Hecht biss heute Mittag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein bei 32,5° im Schatten.

http://img254.*ih.us/img254/5932/hecht20812a.jpg 

Vorher gabs noch einen Rapfen

http://img259.*ih.us/img259/4371/rapfen20812.jpg

und davor noch den hier.

http://img545.*ih.us/img545/1130/hecht20812.jpg


----------



## Ich86 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So nun die verprochenen Photos :vik:
Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## MeisterFische (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!

War gestern mal bei der Affenhitze los und konnte nen bisschen was fangen!
Kleiner Hecht auf Twister und nen paar Minibarsche, ein 30er Barsch, ein Raubrotauge und ein Döbel!

Könnte allerdings noch riesige Döbel kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche stehen sehen die nicht beißen wollten!#q
Naja die Bilder sind nich sehr toll musste mit der handycam machen und mit strahlender Sonne ist es nicht so toll!

mfg


----------



## MeisterFische (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und der Rest...


----------



## mathei (21. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern. bei mir gab es heute ne 29er Schleie als beifang. liegt jetzt in der lake und wird morgen geräuchert. ansonsten war ich heute auf großBarsch aus. ein 40er leider wieder nicht. aber 2 schöne 32er.


----------



## Stoney0066 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Patri zu den schönen Fischen!

Ich war am Montag abend auch noch ein wenig am Rhein zum "Zandern"...
Als nach 1,5 Stunden Wobbler über der Steinpackung baden einfach nix beissen wollte, obwohl es am Ufer geraubt hat wie blöd und ich 3 Zander direkt vor meinen Füßen im Flachwasser beobachten konnte, dachte ich ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal mit Gummi richtung Strömungskante...
Schlimmer kanns ja nicht werden!

Nach dem ca. 20ten Wurf plötzlich der Mega-Tock und die Rute war krumm! Kurz nichts und dann heftigste Kopfstöße und mördermäßige Fluchten! Ich schon "JUHUUUUU, da hängt der 90+ Zander am Band!!! |jump:"

Irgendwan kam der Fisch an die Oberfläche und immer näher und immer näher... und irgendwann das Schuppenkleid gesehen... und gedacht... oh neeeeeeeeeeeee... Rapfen!

Aber bei näherer Begutachtung dachte ich plötzlich: "Häh? Was das denn???" 

Hat sich doch tatsächlich ne dicke Barbe von 65 cm und 2,6 kg meinen Gummifisch einverleibt! :m 

Bisher hab ich nur von den schönen Barbendrills gehört, hab aber selber noch nie eine gefangen! Im Vergleich zu gleichgroßen Zandern sind die schon spektakulär muss ich sagen! |supergri

Und jetzt bin ich mal aufs WE gespannt, da gibts nämlich schön Barbenfilet!


----------



## zandernase (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!

Bei mir gabs gestern abend nen 73er Rheinhecht!
Nachdem ich nach 2 Würfen erstmal bis zum Bauch im Wasser stand um den Wobbler, den ich gerade am nachmittag gekauft hatte, aus nem ebenso neuen Unterwasserbaum zu holen, hat der Wobbler sich 10-15 Würfe später bedankt und mir den Hecht beschert. 
Gut eingekauft sag ich nur...

Gruß ZN


----------



## MaxiDelme (22. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein bisher größter Barsch mit 27cm. Ich muss wirklich mal öfter mit der Spinnrute raus.

Aber eine schöne Zeichnung hat der Kleine! 

VG
Maxi


----------



## Veit (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe mal wieder für ein paar Tage die Gewässer in Sachsen-Anhalt unsicher gemacht. 
Auch wenn ich nicht der Typ bin, der schlechte Fänge immer gleich aufs Wetter schiebt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die extreme Hitze im Zusammenspiel mit sehr niedrigen Wasserständen der Flüsse nicht gerade unschuldig war, dass sich die Raubfischfänge eher in Grenzen hielten. Ein paar Fische haben aber dann doch gebissen: Einige Zander bis 60 cm an der Elbe, 2 Strömungshechte, mehrere Döbel und ein Raub-Rotauge an der Saale. Beim Zanderangeln an der Elbe bekam ich außerdem einen großen Wels an den Haken. Der Fisch zog direkt nach dem Biss aus der Buhne in den Hauptstrom und war absolut unhaltbar. Trotz Mittagshitze und mehr als 30 Grad verfolgte ich den Bartelträger noch über zwei Buhnen, verlor ihn dann aber letztlich durch Aufbiegen des Hakens. Ein Kollege, der dabei war, hat den ca. 15minütigen Drill mit dem Handy gefilmt und wird das Video demnächst mal bei youtube hochladen. Trotz allem ein schöner Kurzurlaub in der alten Heimat. Beim nächsten Mal sind die Bedingungen sicher nicht ganz so heftig und dann geht auch wieder etwas mehr.
























Hier auch noch ein Sommernachts-Zander von Angelfreund Henni.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin! Petri an alle Fänger, sind wieder super Fische dabei#6

Eigentlich sollte es heute Abend mal wieder auf die Zanders gehen jedoch sah dies nicht sehr erfolgsversprechend aus, klarer Himmel und eine Sichttiefe von 2m, letzte Woche war es noch nicht mal ein halber Meter...
Nach 5 mittleren Hechten statt Zander hatten wir genug gehabt und sind auf Barsch umgestiegen, mit Minipilker und Beifänger. Momentan auch nicht so einfach die Jungs zu finden, nach intensiven suchen gelang es uns aber doch noch einen dicken Schwarm zu finden. Fisch ohne ende aber alles nur schniepel um die 20cm...
Zum Schluß konnten trotzdem noch ein paar 30er gelandet werden:m


----------



## moko81 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin moin,
war gestern Abend mit der Spinnrute am Main unterwegs und konnte endlich mal was größeres fangen! 

Als erstes gab es einen 50cm Aland auf nen 3er Mepps...






...gegen 21 Uhr dann meinen ersten richtigen Zander! :vik:
80cm und 5 kg, war mit der leichten Spinnrute und weil alleine unterwegs nicht ganz so einfach aus dem Wasser zu bekommen... |bigeyes






Gruß Moritz


----------



## Txmx (24. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin am Anfang der Woche zum ersten Mal mit meiner neuen Greys Prowla losgezogen und konnte gleich einen 60er Hecht landen. Am 2 Tag hatte ich dann etwas mehr Glück und konnte diesen Freund überlisten.


----------



## jvonzun (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei der Hitze fischte ich in den letzten Tagen immer zwischen 40m und 70m Tiefe, dort scheint es kühler zu sein und die Seesaiblinge sind somit sehr aktiv.






Am Abend schnappen sich aber auch weiter oben die Fische meine Köder.


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang beim Hechtangeln. Gebissen hat der Bursche bei 30°C und Sonnenschein auf nen flachlaufenden Wobbler #6 Er hatte 88 cm bei 3,5 kg


----------



## raubfisch-ole (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Davon gab es gestern Früh in der Elbe wieder 3 Stück und zwei Kinderzander




Gruß Ole


----------



## Siever (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen der letzten Tage! Hier ein 78er von mir aus der Ruhr!
http://img822.*ih.us/img822/1102/cimg2715x.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, sehr schöne Fische dabei.

Viel habe ich heute in gut 4 Stunden vom Boot aus nicht gefangen, aber ich hatte es auch mal wieder auf einen dicken Stachler abgesehen und die stehen hier leider nicht gestapelt herum. Letztlich hat sich die Ausdauer dann aber doch mal wieder bezahlt gemacht und es kam der Biss auf einen Stickbait. Nachdem er ihn einmal gewaltig verfehlte, schlug es 2 Sekunden später noch mal ein und dann hatte ich ihn. |supergri

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/7834/43erbarschaufsammyiii.jpg


----------



## Veit (27. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar Fangmeldungen vom Wochenende.
Am Freitag hat es an der Elbe nach eher müdem Start noch recht rege gebissen. Es gab einen mittleren Hecht auf Illex-Wobbler und 21 Zander bis knapp 60 cm auf Stint-Gummi. Außerdem 2 gehakte Brassen.








Am Samstag abend hatte ich zum ersten Mal Gelegenheit in der Weser zu angeln. Der Fluss ist erstaunlich klar, dennoch zeigte sich, dass der Zanderbestand offenbar recht gut ist. Ohne jegliche Vorab-Infos gelang es mir bei dem knapp zweistündigen Versuch gleich 2 Zander zu fangen. Ein Halbstarker auf Stint-Shad in Bernstein-Farbe, worauf es auch noch zwei Fehlbisse gab, die angesichts ihrer Intensität wohl von besseren Fischen stammten. Auf flachlaufenden Bomber-Wobbler gab es anschließend einen Aussteiger und einen halbwegs vorzeigbaren Zander. 




Gestern war ich dann nochmal für drei Stunden an Elbe und hatte 12 Zander in Kindergartenformat.
So heißt es weiter warten auf größere Fische.


----------



## ayron (27. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal wieder ein kleiner dreister Räuber....einfach nur hübsch die Burschen:l


----------



## -faulenzer- (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend ging es für mich mal fix zum Mittellandkanal. Eigentlich wollte ich meine neuerworbenen Posen testen. Alles aufgebaut und rein damit... Die Strömung war allerdings so stark, dass ich relativ schnell wieder zusammengepackt habe. Aber aufgegeben hab ich nicht. Die Spinnrute bereit gemacht, weissen Kopyto drauf, und los! Zweiter Wurf an einer Stelle die für Zander wie geschaffen scheint. Und peng, da war er. Mein erster maßiger Zander dieses Jahr und mit 60 cm mein PB!|supergri

Sorry für das schlechte Bild, aber ich war alleine los....

Greetz

Knodel


----------



## MeisterFische (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Leute,
war gestern Montag morgen nochmal los! 
Gab wieder nur Minibarsche was langsam schon echt nervig wird!
Ich konnte allerdings eine ziemlich fette Bachforelle sehen die aber meine Köder leider nicht wollte...
Egal die bekomme ich noch

mfg


----------



## Veit (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carphunter8858 schrieb:


> @Veit
> 
> Da du immer die geilsten Fische fängst,wollte ich frage ob du auch mal in den nicht so bekannten Flüssen angeln könntest wie z.B. Mulde  oder in der Weißen Elster auf Zander.
> 
> MfG Carphunter8858



Das tue ich! In den beiden von dir genannten Gewässern konnte ich sogar in diesem Jahr schon einige Zander erbeuten. 
Siehe z.B. erstes Foto in diesem Beitrag: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3649147&postcount=878

@ jvonzun: In der Schweiz werde ich in einigen Wochen auch erstmals selbst angeln. Mal sehen was dort so geht. 

Und nun noch eine Fangmeldung vom gestrigen Abend:

Es ging mit Henning zum Feierabend-Spinnfischen an die Elbe.
Der erste Fisch war ein Barsch.





Henning kurz darauf "Schau mal, da treibt ein großer Fisch...."
Ein gezielter Wurf, dann hatte ich ihn.




80er Meerforelle! Leider nicht mehr so ganz fit.  So eine will ich irgendwann mal in lebendem Zustand ans Band bekommen.  Aber das zeigt auf jeden Fall, was es für Brocken in der Elbe gibt.




Eine ganze Reihe (lebende) Zander hatten wir auch. Nicht großes dabei, aber kurzweiliges Angeln. Ich habe die meiste Zeit mit 18 cm Fox Fork Tail gefischt, darauf hat es keinen Deut schlechter gebissen, als bei Henning, der einen 12er Stint-Shad verwendet hat. Auch die Größen der Fänge unterschieden sich nicht.


----------



## carpjunkie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Veit,da gibs hier noch mehr von; 
Hab ich vor ein paar Wochen gefunden, 
nen Meter lachs am stück  
War aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr so frisch... #h


----------



## inselkandidat (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, Freunde der gepflegten Raubfischangelei! 
Allen Erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri!
Bin nun nach 3 Wochen mit dem Faltboot in Norwegen wieder in Deutscheland - anbei ein paar Eindrücke.....

Schöner Tangdorsch...






Was sind das für Fische? Bafo's oder Bachsaiblinge? oder beides?





Fjordaal auf Makrelenfetzen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Insgesamt 250 km Fjorde bei vorwiegend schönem Wetter und 8 gefangene Fischarten. 
Dann nochmal 4 Tage Süßwasser im Otraflußsystem- einfach ein fantastischer Flecken Erde..:k


----------



## raubfisch-ole (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

60er von heute Nachmittag




Gruß Ole


----------



## jvonzun (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Veit schrieb:


> @ jvonzun: In der Schweiz werde ich in einigen Wochen auch erstmals selbst angeln. Mal sehen was dort so geht.


 
na dann herzlich Wilkommen im schönsten Land :m!!! Kann dir im Moment die Bergseen empfehlen, da du das wohl nicht so kennen wirst!?!

@inselkandidat, es sind Bachforellen




http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15821480/aug--11-.jpg.html


----------



## Raubbrasse (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Ich war vorrige Woche mit meinem Vater auf Barsch los.Wir fingen einige Barsche mit Drop Shot.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern für ein paar Stunden zum Spinnfischen am Rhein.
Morgens war es noch bewölkt und recht angenehm.
Um 07:00Uhr gab es dann auch gleich den ersten 60er Hecht.

Gegen 09:30Uhr gab es einen Fehlbiss eines Hechtes (geschätzte 70cm).
Zehn Minuten später folgte der nächste Biss (Ebenfalls ein Hecht um die 70cm). Leider konnte sich dieser jedoch wieder vom haken befreien.

Tagsüber (30°C und Sonnenschein) wurde es dann sehr zäh. Außer einem Babyhecht von ca. 30cm, ein paar Minibarschen und ein paar Rotfedern am UL-Gerät gab es dann nichts mehr.

Aus anglerischer Sicht bleibt zu hoffen, dass diese Sommerhitze bald ein Ende nimmt, damit auch außerhalb der frühen Morgenstunden Aktivität im Wasser ist.


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Rhein läuft es Zander mässig ganz gut. Viele Bisse und Aussteiger ein paar bleiben doch hängen.


----------



## west1 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sie beißen wieder....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKYeLU-r3_I&feature=g-all-lik

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg26/scaled.php?server=26&filename=hecht1912.jpg&res=landing


----------



## bobbykron (1. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Septembergewinn:
Quantum EXO Spin 30 ​*





weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## kräuterschnaps (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

62er zander von letzter nacht präsentiert von meinem neffen


----------



## MeisterFische (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!

Hier läuft im Moment gar nichts! Selbst die Barsche wollen nicht mehr und wenn dann doch mal einer beißt sind die winzig!
Als Köder läuft nur der ganz kleine Salmo Hornet auf alles andere gibts keinen einzigen Biss!

mfg


----------



## Lucius (2. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab heute meinen PB-Barsch gefangen, noch nie so einen fetten Barsch gesehen - geschweige denn gefangen und in der Hand gehalten - Wahnsinn!
Zuerst dachte Ich an einen guten Zander, da recht träge gekämpft und viele Kopfschläge und war Baff erstaunt als dieser Stachelritter nach oben kam!
Leider hatte ich kein Maßband dabei aber Ich schätze so ca. 45 cm und um die 2 Kg (wobei ich im gewichtschätzen ganz schlecht bin).....


----------



## Veit (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende lief es an der Elbe mäßig. Am Samstag hatte insgesamt nur 8 Zander was verglichen zu den letzten Ergebnissen bei längeren Touren eher wenig ist. Immerhin waren darunter zwei vorzeigbare Fische von 65 und 68 cm. Der Rest nur Kleinzeug.
Gestern war ich mit Kumpel Toni mal unterwegs. Viele Fehlbisse, dennoch rund 20 gelandete Fische, aber nix Ü50 dabei. Gebissen hats hauptsächlich auf Stint-Shads und einen neuen Gummikrebs, den ich gerade teste.


----------



## torf1 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

88cm Bild1

84cm Bild2&3

Hier nochmal ein kleiner Bericht zum Nachlesen

http://esoxhunters.blogspot.de/


----------



## raubfisch-ole (3. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von heute Vormittag










Gruß Ole


----------



## Spreewaldjunge (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sonntag 02.03.2012 0835 Minden. 1. Attacke mit aussteiger, dann 2 h Flaute und mit einer ich habe keinen Bock mehr Laune Klamotten gepackt und dann beim reinholen der Rute zweite Attacke an diesem Tag mit riesigem Erfolg. 75er Hecht Dame auf 12 cm Rotauge.


----------



## DTF72 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein Herbstzander (seit Samstag ist ja meteorologisch Herbst) aus der Lahn Nähe Marburg/Mittelhessen. Der Fisch wog 21 Pfund.
Gefangen auf einen Swimbait.
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Kunde (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Zander, dickes Petri dafür...

Ich konnte gestern auch mal wieder nen guten Fisch fangen. Er biss abends auf nen Stickbait. Das messen ergab 78cm. 

Gruß Kunde


----------



## Siever (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute, Leute, ihr fangt ja wieder geile Sachen.
Ich komme gerade vom Feierabendangeln und konnte diesen 85er erwischen. Blieb leider der einzige, aber trotzdem schön. Erster Wurf- Hänger-gelöst- Bums- Fisch! So kann ein Angeltag anfangen. Hab den Drill sogar auf Video. Folgt die Tage Mit gebrochenen Fingern ist ein Fisch übrigens schwer zu halten...

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/302/dscn1522t.jpg


----------



## Raubbrasse (5. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fängen.


Heute war mein Vater und ich nochmals mit DS auf Barsch unterwegs.Die  Barsche waren dabei bis 30cm.Leider habe ich heute meinen ersten 40+  Barsch im Drill verloren. #q 
Mein Vater wollte ihn gerade landen,als er ausstieg.#q

Raubbrasse


----------



## Veit (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin gestern nach Feierabend der Einladung eines Kollegen zu einem Bootstörn im Hamburger Hafen gefolgt. Zu dritt fingen wir ungefähr 20 Zander, die Verteilung war relativ ausgeglichen. Leider wie immer zuletzt fast alles Schniepel. Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich die ganze Zeit über mit dem 18 cm Fox Fork Tail gefischt habe. Doch auch davor kennen die Nachwuchszander keinerlei "Gnade". Immerhin ging dann zumindest ein vorzeigbarer Fisch darauf.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht ganz aktuell (letzten Monat) aber über dieses schöne Foto bin ich soeben wieder gestolpert.


----------



## R1dDle (6. September 2012)

Nach  viel Kleinkram gab es heute bei mir endlich wieder einen erwähnenswerten Fisch.
67 cm hatte der gute. TL Stephan


Anhang anzeigen 188651


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei Kollegen von der letzten Angeltour am Rhein 

kampfstarker Rapfen
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg39/scaled.php?server=39&filename=img1064bearbeitet.jpg&res=landing

und ein Zandermoppelchen :q
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg214/scaled.php?server=214&filename=img1071bearbeitet.jpg&res=landing


----------



## jvonzun (8. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde

bei uns gibt es topwater-Fische






wie auch deepwater-Schönheiten!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (8. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen gab es 9 Zander bis 65cm



















Gruß Ole


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war Gestern mal etwas mit der Fliegenrute an einem kleinen Bach im Schwarzwald unterwegs.

Gab auch einige schöne Forellen. Es waren zwar nicht die ganz großen dabei, aber für das Gewässer keine schlechten Fische.

Offenbar ist das Gewässer auch ein Paradies für Nagetiere. Neben einem Bieber konnte ich noch einen Fischotter, sowie mehrere Bisams beobachten.
Außerdem hatte ich noch Konkurrenz von drei Graureihern.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## simmi321 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anhang anzeigen 188740


Anhang anzeigen 188741


Anhang anzeigen 188742



Schöne fette Barsche aus´m Rhein. Alle auf Gummi gebissen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den glücklichen Fängern#6

Bei mir gabs mal wieder einen Hecht:






Gebissen hat er auf einen Bomber Long A in Barsch- Design.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## soadillusion (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So wieder ein Schniepel, aber auf meinen neuen Gummi den Quantum Stratocaster erster Wurf, BAM


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was hier wieder für schöne Fische zu sehen sind, Petri euch allen!

Bei mir hier muss man die Barsche im Moment mühsam einzeln zusammen suchen, aber so 10-20 Stück am Tag geht schon. Richtig große sind da selten dabei, bei maximal 25-28 cm ist meistens Schluss. Aber so ein wenig Frequenz macht auch Spaß. 

http://img705.*ih.us/img705/3060/pimpupbass.jpg


----------



## Bela B. (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fängen.


Am Samstag stellte ich  meinem Zielfisch den Barsch nach.
Ich fing einige mit Drop Shot.Der Größte dabei war dieser 30+ Fisch.







Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Veit (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es am Wochenende gleich 6 verschiedene Räuber:  Aal, Hecht, Zander, Regenbogenforelle, Stör und Barsch. Brasse und Güster hätte ich fast unterschlagen.

Fotos habe ich aber nur wenige zu bieten, da die gefangenen Fische nicht alle sonderlich groß waren und da wir die meiste Zeit auch nur gefilmt und nicht fotografiert haben.
Beim einizigen "privaten" Trip, gab es Samstag mittag an der Elbe in S.-A. einen Hecht und einen Zander, sowie noch einen guten Hechtaussteiger und mehrere Fehlbisse. Für zwei Stunden angeln garnicht so schlecht.








In Holland (dort waren wir Sonntag und gestern) konnte ich neben Zandern und Barschen in Naturgewässern, in einem Forellenpuff auch meinen ersten Stör fangen. Sehen echt cool aus, die Teile.


----------



## moko81 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern am Main diesen 70cm Zander auf Gummi an der leichten Barschrute gefangen! :m






Kurz darauf erneut ein Biss, wieder Zander und ungefähr gleich groß. Leider konnte ich ihn nicht zum Landgang überreden, ist kurz vorm Landen entkommen....|rolleyes

Gruß Moritz


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.#6
Ich habe gerade mal wieder meine Kamera leer gemacht..
ein 70er   

 Mein Sohn mit einem 41er Barsch​ 

 ein 101 cm​ 

 ein 66er​ 

ein 74er  

 und die drei hier sind von gerade:
ein 95 er​ 

 ein 70er​ 

 und ein 85er  im strömenden Regen.​


----------



## Siever (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Tommi! Auf die Eigenbauten gefangen??
Ich konnte gestern meinen bisher größten Hecht des Jahres fangen: 98cm... . Dazu 2 Zander bis 55cm und 2 Aussteiger. Nicht schlecht für nen Feierabend. Leider sind die Bilder kacke. Ich muss mir mal Gedanken um gute Selbstauslösebilder machen. Von Passanten werden die Bilder nie so, wie ich es mir vorstelle... .

http://img690.*ih.us/img690/4816/cimg2845s.jpg

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/1003/hecht1.jpg


----------



## HerrHamster (11. September 2012)

So ich habe auch mal was, ein schöner Large-Mouth Bass von 46 cm Länge!


----------



## inselkandidat (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was braucht's für nen halben Herzkasper?

ne 1,80er Jerke, Wasser bis zum Hals, 
und 121 cm Hecht am Band...





Aufgrund der Kopfschläge dachte ich an einen guten 90er, bis die Dame sich auf Augenhöhe in voller Länge aus dem Wasser schraubte...|bigeyes der Schocker


----------



## MIG 29 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi, gestern 65cm Rapfen gefangen, der hat so wahnsinnig gezogen. Nach 10 min. Drillzeit, kam ich echt zum Schwitzen.


----------



## Onkel Tom (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier wurden ja auch wieder sehr schöne Fische überlsitet, Petri! 

 Ich bin heute mal ins Auto gestiegen und meiner Heimat ein ganzes Stück weit entflohen. Da ich hier in meiner Ecke ja keine großen Gewässer habe, muss ich eben manchmal ein wenig fahren, um an größere Gewässer zu kommen. Kumpel Marco, der das hier sicher auch lesen wird, kann sich sicherlich denken, wie viel Sprit ich heute wieder verfahren habe, aber was tut man nicht alles für dicke Fische. :m

  Das Gewässer an das ich heute fuhr, habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon ein paar mal beangelt. In der Regel habe ich da aber immer voll auf den Sack bekommen, weil mir an solchen großen Gewässern einfach die nötige Erfahrung fehlt und es vom Ufer aus immer sehr schwer ist. Es ist groß, überdurchschnittlich tief und meist bekam ich da in mehrere Stunden nur 1-2 Bisse, wenn überhaupt. Die Mehrzahl der Angeltage endete als Schneider, nicht selten war ich ziemlich frustriert… ;+

  Heute jedoch wendete sich das Blatt und ich glaube die Sache geknackt zu haben. Sicher sein kann ich natürlich erst, wenn sich die Nummer von heute noch ein paar mal wiederholen konnte. Aber was ich heute für eine geile Barschangelei erleben durfte hat mich dann doch sehr erfreut, obwohl ich ja doch relativ oft mal einen guten Barsch fange. Insgesamt fing ich heute 23 Barsche unter anderem 2 Kapitale. Ein kleiner Hecht rundete die Nummer dann auch noch ab. Leider verlor ich aber auch einen wahren Barschgiganten nach ca. 40 Sekunden Drill durch ausschlitzen. Der hätte mit Sicherheit deutlich über meinem bisherigen Rekord von 44 cm gelegen, wenn mal nicht sogar die „Schallmauer“ gewackelt hätte. Ärgert mich zwar auch ein bisschen, aber so ist angeln nun mal. Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von heute. 

  http://img43.*ih.us/img43/3576/32erbarschi.jpg

  http://img593.*ih.us/img593/441/39erbarsch.jpg

  http://img546.*ih.us/img546/2590/42erbarschi.jpg


----------



## benihana (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, für mich ist jetzt die Rhein-Hecht-Saison eröffnet.

Konnte den Knaben gestern Abend zu einem Fototermin überreden, danach hat er mich dann durch ein schütteln zu einem Krankenhaustermin überredet...


----------



## lexusis71 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri in die Runde.

Hier ein 62 Zander von gestern,#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es einen ca. 50er​ 

 dann einen übermütiger 35er Barsch​ 

 einen 96er Hecht​ 

 und einen 108 cm Hecht​


----------



## jvonzun (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bei euch gibt es wirklich tolle Hechte- Petri!

war auch wieder ein bisschen unterwegs


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Will nun auch mal wieder einen Fang melden.
Bisher ist es bei mir das Jahr der Kleinfische, noch schlimmer ist aber die Tatsache, dass mir dieses Jahr zudem ein paar bessere Fische ausgestiegen sind.
Und beim Zanderangeln bin ich sowieso ziemlich glücklos, fische nun seit ca. 2 Jahren intensiver auf die Fische, aber außer einem 30er Barsch sowie ner Scholle von 34cm waren Erfolgserlebnisse sehr rar. Das Beste war eigentlich immer, wenn ich nen Hänger lösen konnte |supergri Und das Seltsame an der Sache: Mir haben meine Kollegen, die regelmäßig und auch in guten Stückzahlen fangen, auf die Finger geguckt, und eigentlich habe ich laut deren Aussage nichts anderes gemacht, als sie selbst.
Aber am vergangenen Sonntag hats endlich geklappt, und als der Fisch gelandet war konnte ich mir einen Freudenschrei nicht verkneifen  Viel Blut und Schweiß sowie etliche Stunden am Wasser wurden endlich belohnt. 51cm hatte der Zander.
http://*ih.us/a/img255/5664/imageuploadedbytapatalk.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Jetzt will ich hoffen dass der Knoten geplatzt ist und ich nicht wieder solange auf den nächsten Zander warten muss |rolleyes

Greetz
Timo


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Tommi und Jon, wie gewohnt tolle Bilder. Besonderen Glückwunsch an Timo zum ersten Zander, weiß selber wie schön das ist, habe ja auch recht lange drauf warten müssen.

 Heute haben Kumpel Marco und ich endlich mal wieder die Zeit gefunden, zusammen zu angeln. Wir trafen uns nach der Arbeit an einem Gewässer und angeln so ein bisschen drauf los. Es war heute sehr windig und so wurde die Angelei doch ziemlich erschwert, aber wir haben uns unsere Fische schon erarbeitet. 

  Zunächst mal gab es ein paar kleine bis mittlere Barsche auf verschiedenste Ködertypen.

  http://*ih.us/a/img221/268/31erbarsch.jpg

  Leider bin ich nicht immer schnell genug am Auslöser, aber irgendwie find ich es trotzdem schick.

  http://*ih.us/a/img835/7038/crazyperch.jpg

  Nachdem wir ein paar Barsche zusammen hatten und Marco kurz vorm Aufbruch war, fing er noch mal ein schönes Exemplar seines Lieblingsfisches. Hat mich sehr gefreut, das er auch mal wieder einen schönen Esox fangen konnte, das ist in diesem Jahr bei uns hier nicht so ganz leicht.

  http://*ih.us/a/img841/1120/marcos67erii.jpg

  Dann musste Marco jedoch los, die Familie rief. Ich hingegen blieb noch eine Weile am Wasser, ich wollte schließlich auch noch ein schönes Exemplar meines Zielfisches fangen. Das ganze stellte sich allerdings als ziemlich kompliziert heraus, war halt ein anderes Gewässer als noch vor zwei Tagen. Aber so zu sagen auf den letzen Würfen gelang es dann doch noch, ich kann es einfach nicht lassen. Mit 39 cm auch wieder ein schöner.

  http://*ih.us/a/img228/4872/39erbarschii.jpg


----------



## soadillusion (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern aufn kleinen See in Brandenburg. Insgesamt wurden 10 Hechte gefangen um die 60-70 cm...bis auf einer alle releast. Sowie 4 Aussteiger wobei einer schätzungsweise Ü80 war.


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mahlzeit und sehr schöne Bilder @Onkel Tom.

Für mich war heute der Tag aller Tage!

Ich hatte mich gestern spontan mit einem Jungangler aus unserem Verein, den ich hier im Board kennengelernt habe, zum angeln verabredet.
Wir trafen uns heute morgen um Punkt 9:15 an unserem Vereinssee, um unseren Hechten nachzustellen.

Nach rund 1,5 Stunden biss dann auch der erste 30er auf den Wobbler des Junganglers und weitere 2 Stunden später, war ich immernoch Schneider und er fühlte sich mit seinem 30er auch nicht besser.|supergri

Als wir fast am Ende unserer Bucht angekommen sind, hatte auch ich dann gott sei dank meinen ersten und einzigen Biss.
Es war ein mittelmäßiger Schlag, den ich dann auch direkt mit einem Schlag erwiderte....

.....es fühlte sich an, als ob ich gegen einen Stein anschlug.
Auf der anderen Seite rührte sich absolut nichts!#c
Ich stand für einen kurzen Moment leicht konfus mit krummer Rute an der Schilfkante, bis die frage meines Kameraden "hängt da einer dran?" aufschreckte.

Nun begann der Stein sich zu bewegen und mir war klar, das ich da wohl endlich mal wieder ein Meter an der Angel habe.
Allerdings fühlte sich dieser Fisch anders an, ganz anders.
Er war unglaublich schwer und ich bekam ihn kaum vom Fleck bewegt.
Als sich dann die Masse in Bewegung setzte, war er nicht mehr zu halten.

So etwas hatte ich noch nie erlebt!

Nachdem ich ihn dann rund 10 Minuten später und nach mühsamen pumpen das erste mal zu gesicht bekam, schlug mein Herz bis an die Kehle.

Dieser Hecht war größer als einen Meter und schwerer als, jeder andere den ich bisher in meinem Leben gefangen habe.

Nach weiteren 20 Minuten und einem unglaublichen Kraftaufwand, konnte ich meinen "Stein" mit not und mühe landen.

114cm und ich schätze locker 30 Pfund....

Mein junger Freund stand sprachlos daneben.
Nach einigen Fotos, durfte mein "Stein" dann auch wieder zurück und erfreute sich bester Gesundheit. :l

Nach 4 Jahren habe ich somit endlich mal wieder meine PB geknackt und hatte den Drill meines Lebens.
Diesen Tag werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen :m


----------



## Finke20 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben. Sehr schöner Hechtdame.

Heute ging es mit Goolgetter zum angeln. Diesmal nicht auf die Peene, sondern in einem See. Aber der Weg zum See ist ja so was von :c #d.

Es ist ein schönes angeln gewesen, etliche Barsche aber die Größe.

http://*ih.us/a/img812/1883/150912.jpg

Es gingen 7 Hechte an die Köder. Hier der Größte und er liegt schon in der Pfanne .

http://*ih.us/a/img37/2236/1509121.jpg

Es ist ein sehr schöner Ausflug gewesen #h.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei schöne Ü40-Barsche der letzten zwei Wochen!

42er bei Hitze und Sonnenschein
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg40/scaled.php?server=40&filename=img1046df.jpg&res=landing

43er bei Wind und Regen
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg96/scaled.php?server=96&filename=img1074dg.jpg&res=landing


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute einen 88er​


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach mehrmonatiger Zwangspause gabs, zwar nur kleine, aber wenigstens mal wieder ein paar Hechte, hier mal 2 davon.

http://*ih.us/a/img201/3568/pike.gif

http://*ih.us/a/img341/3576/img2800gr.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ HH Pike Hunter

Sehr, sehr geiler Hecht, der ist gleich mal 6 Pfund schwerer als mein Rekordhecht bei gleicher Länge. Saubere Sache! #6

Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger, Fabis zweites Bild gefällt mir sehr gut, schöne Farben! 

Bei mir ist der absolute Dickbarschalarm ausgebrochen, das ist echt nicht mehr zu glauben. Egal wohin es mich verschlägt, überall gibt es Moppeltiere. Die sehr geile Ausbeute der letzen 4 Angeltage: 2x39 cm, 1x40 cm, 2x42 cm und 1x43 cm. Dazu noch viele, viele andere. Die Verlagerung meiner Angelei von Hecht auf Barsch macht sich dann doch deutlich bemerkbar. 

Den 43er von heute stelle ich mal ein, die anderen Bilder besser nicht. War oft zu Gast an "fremden Gefilden", will niemanden was kaputt machen. Vom verfremden halte ich nichts, daher diesmal nur ein Bild.

[FONT=&quot]http://*ih.us/a/img687/8434/43erbarschamluch.jpg[/FONT]


----------



## Ronacts (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger

konnte jetzt auch endlich mal was vorzeigbares fangen

genau 90cm ca.5 kg

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Fury87 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern abend und heute abend jeweils für 2 Stunden am Kanal und  konnte insgesamt 12 zander, 2 Barsche und einen Hecht Fangen! Hechte werden bei uns im kanal wirklich so gut wie Nie Gefangen! Ich habe in den Letzten jahren von 1 Hecht Gehört! :vik:









Einen ca. 70cm Langen Hecht! Mein erster überhaupt im Kanal!


----------



## angelarne (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Fänge der letzten Tage kann ich nun hier auch einmal reinstellen.

Die Zander kommen in Fahrt. 77, 68 und 66.

Die Barsche waren 33, 35, 38.

Der goldenen Herbst kommt! #6


----------



## Veit (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger!

Bei mir lief es in den letzten Tagen nur schlecht bis mäßig. Zander kamen nur in kleinen Formaten. Ansonsten ein paar Barsche, Kollege Jens erwischte einen größeren. Weiterhin einige Hechte, von denen einer mit 88 cm recht ordentlich war. Außerdem ging ein Wels von 1,15 m an den Haken. Meist musste man sich die Fische ziemlich hart erkämpfen. Ich denke mal, dass es wieder besser wird, wenn die Pegelstände der Flüsse etwas steigen und die Temperaturen sinken.


----------



## jvonzun (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all! 

ich war gestern auch wieder einmal unterwegs. Eigentlich werden die Barsche bei uns nicht grösser als 30 cm, deshalb war das Staunen gross, als ich plötzlich ein 42er in den Händen hatte. Später gab es noch einen Hecht und heute morgen einige Rotgetupfte!


----------



## soadillusion (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mal wieder ein kleinerer Räuber


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische Jungs und schicke Bilder.

 Ich bin nach der Arbeit wieder los, da Dickbarsch ja im Moment nicht sooo schlecht läuft. Und auch wenn 10 Barsche über 40 cm pro Jahr schon irgendwie krank sind, gesellten sich dann heute Nummer 11 und 12 dazu.  :m

  http://*ih.us/a/img801/2888/41erdickbarsch.jpg

  [FONT=&quot]http://*ih.us/a/img35/5515/42erdickbarsch.jpg[/FONT]


----------



## benihana (20. September 2012)

Hey,
Hecht läuft bei uns zur zeit echt gut. Gestern Abend einen mit ca 80 cm, der schwimmt wieder. 

Der hier ist von heute hat 76 cm. 

Alles auf wobbler im Rhein. 

Gruß, 

Benihana


----------



## zandernase (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus, 
Petri an die Fänger.
Ich kann auch mal wieder nen (Alt-)Rheinhecht beisteuern.
Ich war gestern abend auf Aal los und dachte bevor es dunkel wird machste noch ein paar Würfe mit der Spinne. 
Meinen diesjährigen Erfolgsspinner mepps long 3 dran und zack nach dem 5 Wurf ein Biss.:m
Ein schöner 71cm Hecht... sonsts gab noch ein paar kleine Barsche und ein paar Rotaugen auf den Aalwurm. Aal aber bis 1 Uhr keinen.

P.S. es wird Herbst und nachts schon wieder ganz schön frisch und nebelig....


----------



## angelarne (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Morgens läufts bei mir momentan.

Alle Fische schwimmen wieder! :m


----------



## tino2007 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fange zwar regelmäßig meinen Fisch, poste jedoch kaum meine Fänge im Internet. Diesmal anders, da dieser Fang ein ganz Besonderer für mich war.

Gebissen auf einen Billigwobbler (DD) geworfen im Uferbereich vom Boot aus...., Hänger? Nö!, OIDA!, 5 min Drill, Das erste mal auf der Oberfläche OIDA was geht hier ab?  Drill 2 min., Kescher +Handlandung, Lippenpircing, Messen, Fotos, Release (topfit), highfive, Für den Rest des Tages einen fetten Smile im Gesicht!
110 cm (PB)...

Oh yeah!


----------



## FranzJosef (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich so langsam daran denke 'ne Fotomachmaschine mitzunehmen:

Heute, HighNoon, 2x 60+cm Esox. :m


----------



## zander1203 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich musste es nochmal versuchen - nachdem ich jetzt 2 mal keinen Fisch beim angeln mit Köderfisch fangen konnte.
Gestern  Abend ging es dann losan mein Vereinsgewässer , um schnell ein paar Köderfische zu fangen . Es  dauerte ca. eine Std. für 7 kleinere Köderfische ( 5 Brassen , 2  Rotaugen).
Um 19 Uhr waren dann beide Ruten im Wasser .Eine mit Pose nah am Ufer und eine auf Grund weiter raus.
Dann ging es an den Zeltaufbau , die Liege und den Schlafsack rein


Es tat sich bis kurz vor 5 uhr garnichts , bis auf hin und wieder Dreck was in die Schnur schwam.
Um 4:55 Uhr  machte sich die erste Rute bemerkbar , durch langsames abziehen der Schnur .
Der Anhieb saß und ich konnte einen 58 cm und 1,6 kg schweren Zander landen .
Da er leider den Hacken zu tief geschluckt hatte und am bluten war , habe ich mich entschlossen in mitzunehmen .
Ich esse gerne Zander , habe aber auch noch Fisch aus Norwegen in der Truhe .Daher nehme ich kaum Fisch mit .




​











Die Rute wieder ausgelegt und wieder in den Schlafsack .
Um  8:15 meldete sich dann erneut mein Bissanzeiger . Die Schnur lief zügig  ab . Den Anschlag gesetzt und nichts - ins Leere - schade aber ok .
Dann war wieder Ruhe . Um 10 uhr habe ich dann eingepackt im leichten Regen.


Also beide Bisse waren weiter draussen, auf Grund.


----------



## jvonzun (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war heute zum ersten Mal wieder richtig am Bergseefischen. Windböen und Regen waren auf 2000m ü. M. jedoch nicht so angenehm, die Fische störte es weniger, darunter war sogar ein kapitaler Seesaibling von 58 cm :vik:!


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder schöne Fische, die ihr da gefangen habt, Petri!

Ich konnte bei den letzten beiden Touren mal wieder ein paar Hechte fangen, nach den ganzen dicken Barsche war das auch mal wieder ganz nett.

http://*ih.us/a/img10/6/guter67erhecht.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img838/9308/65erhecht.jpg


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jonvonzun
Nicht nur deine Fische lassen einen neidisch werden - sondern vor allem die Lanschaft in der du angeln und sie fangen darfst. Einfach gigantisch, Danke #6

War am Freitag Abend und heute Mittag kurz am nahegelegenen Fluss unterwegs. Spinnfischen ist wegen starken Pflanzenbewuchs aktuell noch sehr mühsam und schwierig. Trotzdem konnte ich am Freitag Abend sowie heute Mittag je einen Hecht verhaften. Jeweils beim Vertikalen Jiggen in tiefen Außenkurven.


----------



## Fury87 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem Ich die Letzten beiden male wirklich richtig Schlecht Gefangen   habe, gab es Heute wieder eine schöne überraschung am Kanal richtung   Senden!

Neben 5 kleinen Zandern, konnte Ich wieder einen Hecht Fangen, zwar war   er diesmal deutlich kleiner als mein erster Kanal Hecht, aber trotzdem   habe Ich mich sehr über diesen seltenen Kanal-fang Gefreut! #6 Denn in Münster´s Kanal, werden die wirklich so gut wie NIE Gefangen!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich gestern nur etwas Feedern gehen am Rhein. Da außer 3 kleinen Barben (und den allgegenwärtigen Grundeln) nichts ging bin ich noch 2 Stunden mit der Spinnrute losgezogen. Dabei konnte ich einen 63er Hecht erwischen. Das scheint dieses Jahr hier wohl die Durchschnittsgröße der Hechte zu sein. Fische über 70, bzw. unter 60 werden an diesem Abschnitt dieses Jahr kaum gefangen.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## bobbl (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern den Gesellen hier fangen! :vik:

Bericht dazu gibt´s hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249918


----------



## zander1203 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen bin ich noch mal los um auf Zander zu Angeln .


Um 06:30 war ich  am Wasser .
Ruten aufgebaut mit Köderfischen bestückt und rein damit .
Um 7 uhr  zog meine Schnur  los , ganz ruhig und gleichmässig- nach Ca 2 m Schnur schlug ich an und der Anschlag saß .
Zum Vorschein kam ein ca 65 cm Zander , da der Hacken vorne saß -  durfte er wieder in sein Element .


​10 minuten danach hatte ich noch mal einen kurzen Biss . Der aber leider nach ca 50 cm Schnur wieder losgelassen hat .
Um 7:30 zog meine Schnur ein weiteres mal ab . Den Biss konnte ich leider nicht verwerten - der Anschlag ging ins Leere..

Dann tat sich nichts mehr bis ich eingepackt habe . ( 12 uhr)


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe heute Abend mit Boardie Basspsycho noch ein paar Würfe an einer Kiesgrube gemacht, was ihm einen ca. 65er Hecht auf Gummi einbrachte. Ich war Schneider - egal war trotzdem schön


----------



## kischt (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach langer Pause...


----------



## Raubbrasse (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ alletri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.


Heute war es endlich soweit,ich konnte mein Jugendfischerreischein gegen  einen Fischerreischein tauschen.Nach der Schule ging es gleich ans  Wasser.Nach langer DS-Angelei mit Tauwurm konnte ich heute den  Gummifisch einsetzen.Durch das Drop-Shot-angeln habe ich schon Erfahrung  sammeln können,die ich heute umsetzen wollte.
Dieser schöne 50cm Zander konnte ich zum kurzen Landgang überreden.:g







Gruß Raubbrasse


----------



## Siever (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal 2 Bilder von einem durchwachsenden Abend gestern... . Die Story dazu gibt`s hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3719564&posted=1#post3719564

http://*ih.us/a/img831/3258/cimg2866z.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img7/4090/cimg2857o.jpg


----------



## Wurschtsepp (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schwere Geburt^^ Danke an Franz 
Hoffe es klappt diesmal mit den Bildern.
Einer von 2 Pikes gestern am Chiemsee.


----------



## Dagles (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

106er, leider keine Matte dabei zum Wiegen und wir wollten den Fisch nicht verletzen! Hat aufjedenfall Spaß gemacht!:m

http://*ih.us/a/img213/6195/img0593d.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## lexusis71 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern,schöne Fische !

War grad auch los,erst gab es einen 53 ziger und dann diesen.
97 cm hatte der gute !!!
gruß,Michael


----------



## twitch (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

85er Zander auf 12cm Gummi und schöne Kampfplatte auf Drop-Shot !:vik:

Gewässer war die Bleilochtalsperre.#6


----------



## zandernase (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,

 Petri an die Fänger!

Nachdem es gestern bei mir nur 2 30-40cm Hechte und nen kleinen Barsch gab war ich heute mal ne Stunde mit meinem Sohn(2,5J.) stippen, da er auch mal den ersten Fisch fangen wollte. Ordentlicherweise hat er gleich mal 4 handlange (meine Hand, nicht seine) Barsche rausgezogen.
Er konnt sie leider nicht anfassen, da sie so spitz waren(hat beim ersten gleich mal die Rückenflosse gespürt...), aber ich hoffe ich hab ihn damit zum Angler 4 life gemacht...
Wenn also in paar Jahren(wenn er lesen und schreiben kann) hier im Forum jemand mit Namen "Son of Zandernase" auftaucht wisst ihr wo er hingehört...

Danach bin ich nochmal kurz mit der Spinne los und hab nen 80er Krauthecht aus dem Altrhein gezogen:m die sind zur Zeit echt hungrig.

Gruß ZN

p.s. ich weiß ich brauch ein neues Handy.. die Fotos lassen zu wünschen übrig:g


----------



## kischt (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gab noch ein 32er Barsch.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dunkel? Datt is dunkel!!!

Die blauen Hechte würden mich aber brennend interessieren...


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Son of Zandernase



:m

und auch allen anderen Fängen ein Petri v.a. der Zander und der Hecht Granate!

Hab zwar an 2 Tagen Neckarangeln keine Brummer, aber wie ich finde trotzdem schöne Burschen erwischt.

Notiz an mich selbst: "Erst ausdrillen, dann knipsen!"


----------



## Franz_16 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
heute Morgen schnell losgewesen und ein paar Würfe gemacht. 
Hatten heute Nacht nen kleinen Sturm, entsprechend bedeckt und warm war es heute am frühen Morgen - da konnte ich einfach nicht anders 

1,5h Angelzeit:
1 Zander gefangen #6
1 Zander im Drill verloren :c
2 Bisse versemmelt |uhoh:
2 Gummis abgerissen 

Alles geschah auf einen neongelben Slottershad mit "Zandertuning".


----------



## FranzJosef (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Trotz schlechtem Wetter, ein Boddenhecht...
Nicht gross, aber vollschlank.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es in 2 Stunden um die 15 Barsche, alle auf kleine LC Shaker, hier mal einer davon




Gruß Ole


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle und schöner Barsch Ole.

Eigentlich sollte der 128er Pointer ja einen Hecht verführen, aber es ist dann doch wieder ein Barsch geworden. |supergri

http://*ih.us/a/img197/1527/30barsch.jpg


----------



## laxvän (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte heute mein PB verbessern.:vik:
77cm und 4,19 kg hatte das Moppelchen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gabs bei mir auch wieder 2x Esox,zwar nur kleine aber absolut schöne Farben.
In der Früh war es schweinekalt.  



Tagsüber hat es dann richtig schön aufgerissen, Traumhaftes Wetter.
Hier der 64er.



und hier ein 54er der noch im Wasser abgehackt werden konnte.



Beide gefangen auf Turus ukko.
C&R!
Gruß vom Bayrischen Meer


----------



## jvonzun (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war heute bei Wind und Regen wieder in den Bergen und die Fische lieben dieses Wetter!


----------



## zandernase (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle, 
sind ja wieder schicke Fische mit dabei...

bei mir gabs heute morgen nen Mitte 60er Hecht der meinen 3er Mepps long (der fängt dieses Jahr echt immer) bis Anschlag drinne hatte. Gebissen 4-5m vorm Ufer unter nem verankerten Ruderboot. Hatte auch schöne kräftige Farben und hat fast mehr Action gemacht als der 80er von vorgestern...

Gruß ZN

Ick steh uff Meppse!|bigeyes


----------



## breuki (29. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Schöne Fische dabei !!! 

Ich war heute in Holland an einen Kanal unterwegs zum Spinnangeln wo ich in 5 Stunden, 10 Kilometer Laufstrecke, 100000xxxx würfen NICHT EINEN EINZIGEN FISCH gefangen habe. 

Ich hatte sämtliche Köder von GuFis bis Spinner bis hin zum Wobbler versucht. 
Keine Chance .... 

Eventuell lag es am recht heftigen Wind.

Naja dann gegen Abend bin ich dann einen Fluss angefahren wo ich dann noch ein paar Würfe zum Sonnenuntergang probieren wollte. Und siehe da. 

Zwei Kaaskopp Esox. ;-) Einer konnte gelandet werden, der andere war schon gelandet konnte sich dann aber von alleine vom Spinner befreien und das Weite suchen :-( 
War ca. ein 80 cm Hecht

Der gelandete Hecht hatte ca. 65 cm und wurde nach der Landung und den Fotos direkt wieder in seinen Element zurückgesetzt. 

Dazu kamen noch ein paar kleinere Barsche. 

Alle erst gegen Abend, kurz vorm Schilf in Denekamp ( Holland ) im Fluss in der Nähe von Nordhorn gefangen auf einen 4er Silber/Rot Fox Spinner.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern mal wieder etwas am Rhein.

Gleich zu Beginn gab es einen schönen 54er Döbel.

Danach gab es im Flachwasser noch 3 Hechtattacken (alle ca. 60-65cm), welche ich jedoch leider nicht verwerten konnte.#q


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## mathei (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern.
ein 30er barsch durfte heute mit zu mir nach hause.
ausserdem gibt es eine kopy-schwanzdieb bei uns. ihm sei hiermt gesagt, die stelle ist gemerkt. den hole ich mir wieder.|supergri


----------



## raubfisch-ole (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal zwei Räuber von heute Nachmittag, beide auf Stint in Salt & Pepper. 70er Zander und 65er Hecht.







Gruß Ole


----------



## brandungsteufel (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen,

anbei mein heutiger Fang. So einen Barsch fängt man nur einmal im Leben.  Gefangen am RH-Kanal auf Keitech Easy Shiner. Was sagt ihr? 55 cm hat der Brocken und 2,45 Kilo. Im Magen hatte er einen Flusskrebs von 10 cm Länge. Für die Werbung könnte Keitech mir ruhig ein Paar Gummis schenken 



Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## lexusis71 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern,erst recht zum Super Barsch.

Bei mir gab es heut diesen 74 cm Zander.


----------



## motocross11 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern auf Rügen um endlich meinen ersten Boddenmeterhecht zu fangen. Leider hat es mal wieder nicht geklappt. Trotzdem war es ein schöner Angeltag mit 9 Hechten alle zwischen 70 und 90 cm und etlichen Aussteigern und Bissen. Eine Granate kam dann aber doch ins Boot, 126cm hatte die Gute.


----------



## MeisterFische (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen,

Ich wollte eben auch nochmal mein Glück auf Hecht versuchen, aber die wollten wie so oft dieses Jahr mal wieder nicht!

Naja umgeschwenkt auf nen kleinen Wobbler und immerhin noch zwei kleine aber feine Barsche auf Salmo Hornet gefangen!

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Oktobergewinn:
Quantum EXO Spin 30 ​*





weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## Finke20 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

ier nochmal zwei Bilder von gestern |supergri.

http://*ih.us/a/img40/4116/30091.jpg




http://*ih.us/a/img41/4802/30092q.jpg 
__________________


----------



## nikolik (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Konnte am 30.09.12 mein Hecht PB knacken 108 cm hatte die Dame.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal zwei kleine Hechte der letzten Zeit, der erste 53 cm und der zweite 63 cm- leider is das letztere Bild sehr überbelichtet (is die Kamera nicht mit der Dämmerung klar gekommen #q) 

zudem kamen noch ein paar kleinere Schniepel zwischen 40 und 50 cm, alle gebissen auf Shaker von LC in verschiedenen Farbtönen... 

Die Saison is eröffnet... :vik: ... Hoffentlich folgen bald größere... 

lg raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Fischart:* Lachs 

*Wann:* 01/10/2012

*Wo:* Rhein

*Größe/Gewicht:* 85cm, ca. 5,5-6,5kg (Gewicht lt. Internetangaben)

*Köder:* Lucky Craft Pointer 78 "American Shad"

*Gerät:* 3000er Penn Sargus, 12er Terra Line, Fluo von Terra Line, Daiwa Snap 13kg

Und als Rute dabei der Prototyp der neuen Taipan Bukkaru Lure in  2,44m und das neue Fluo-Carbon von Terra Line

Wetter: Sonnig

Danke an dieser Stelle für die perfekte Hilfe beim Landen und zurücksetzen an Schängelsche, Fuppe und Beggah!! Der Landgang war leider nötig um diesen Ausnahmefisch vom Haken zu befreien, wurde aber so kurz wie nur irgendwie möglich gehalten.


----------



## Lucius (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Mittag gabs 2 schöne Barsche und 2 schöne Zander.....;-)

Es geht langsam los!!!!


----------



## Bela B. (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

Ich war heute  einmal mit leichter Spinnrute und 5 cm Kopytos auf Barsch an der Saale  unterwegs.Ich konnte einige der gestreiften Freund fangen.Die beiden  größten waren dabei 35 cm und 31 cm.













Gruß Bela B.


----------



## MeisterFische (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immerhin gibts noch natürlichen Nachwuchs im Gewässer |rolleyes

mfg


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so heute nach einem langen bürotag noch mal fix für nr gute stunde auf unseren see.
andere bordis noch getroffen. schön.





wind kam gut aus süd. der anker diente nur als besserer driftsack.
ich wollte den kopytodieb fangen. ob er es war ?




ich weiß es nicht. zwar nur 65 cm, aber spass hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## R1dDle (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!!


Die beiden Besten von Heute
69 u. 70cm
aus der Oste


http://*ih.us/a/img43/5074/img0851kp.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img9/7480/img0855t.jpg


----------



## bobbl (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Nacht konnte ich meinen neuen persönlichen Rekord - Zander fangen. 
Gebissen hat er auf einen auf Grund gelegten toten Köderfisch.

Er hatte eine Größe von 90 cm bei einem Gewicht von exakt sieben Kilo.:vik:

Da war es mir natürlich herzlich egal, dass zuvor und auch danach rein garnichts mehr ging.

#h


----------



## Bela B. (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

Heute ging es nach langem wieder mit dem Boot auf die Saale zum Barschangeln.Als Köder kamen diesmal kleine Wobbler zum Einsatz.Ich fing Barsche bis 20 cm.
Dann gab es bei mir einen heftigen Biss auf einen Squirrel 61.Nach einem schönen Drill konnte ich einen 87 cm großen Hecht landen.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## pionier2511 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir giebts auch mal was neues 

http://*ih.us/a/img822/1338/62083527814054229802510.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Veit (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern mal zum "Buhnenhopping" an der Elbe irgendwo in Norddeutschland ;-) und habe es mit großen Gummis vornehmlich auf Hecht versucht. Im klarer werdenen Wasser kommen die Entenschnäbel langsam auf Touren. 
Es gab ziemlich viele Bisse, so aber leider hingen viele nicht bzw. stiegen wieder aus. Letztlich konnte ich nur 3 Hechte landen. Weder bei den gefangenen Fischen noch bei den Aussteigern war etwas sonderlich großes dabei. Zwischendrin verirrten sich ein Zander und ein übermütiger Basch an den Haken. Aber auf die Zettis bin ich im Moment garnicht so scharf. Mein Ziel ist es dieses Jahr noch einen Meterhecht in der Elbe zu fangen. Irgendwo versteckt er sich.   
Insgesamt war das gestern ein toller Tag, auch wenn kein Großfisch rauskam. Ich habe bestimmt 30 Buhnen befischt, war an wirklich abgelegenen Plätzen, wo man sich teilweise richtig durchs Gestrüpp schlagen muss und habe fast keine anderen Angler gesehen. An anderen Ecken der Elbe fängt man momentan mehr (letzten Sonntag hatten wir beispielsweise ca. 15 Zander zu zweit), doch fehlt dort ganz einfach diese tolle Atmosphäre.





















Hier noch Fotos von zwei größeren Fischen, die bei den letzten Touren gebissen haben:


----------



## Siever (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab`s nach Feierabend neben einigen Fehlbissen 2 Zanderchen. Mein Kumpel fing dagegen den farblich interessantesten Hecht, den ich je gesehehn habe... . TwoFace...

http://*ih.us/a/img207/2091/cimg2882w.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img716/3537/cimg2880b.jpg


----------



## Cyg4n (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern am Düsseldorfer Hafen


----------



## EdekX (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

92 cm , tolle Farben


----------



## Allround Angla (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

Hab ich vorletzten Monat gefangen. Ist mein größter.

Hatte bei 87cm stolze 6kg und eine maßige Forelle im magen.
Eigentlich wollte ich Forellen fangen, aber dann erspähte ich ihn.

Auf 12cm Rotauge gefangen, an der Forellenrute und 28 monoschnur!!! Meine Hechtrute war im Keller.

Ich habe ihn nur dank meinem Opa und einem netten Kollegen gefangen. Mein Opa gab mir ein stahlvorfach, der Kollege ein Köderfischhaken, mit dem ich das Rotauge Fing. Der Hecht war ein misstraurischer Forellenräuber und hat erst nach 5 minuten zugeschnappt. Der drill an der leichten rute war echt unvergesslich|bla:

Als ich sah wie er den Köderfisch nahm, könnte man meinen ich fischte tremarella auf Forelle, so hab ich gezittert- ja nix falsch machen, dass war mein einziger gedanke.
Und als ich ihn in den kescher beförderte, gab ich einen lauten jubelschrei ab.

Vor dem Kescher legt er noch mal ne sprungflucht wie ein Arapaima hin und springt in seiner ganzen länge aus dem wasser!!!

Für unsere Gewässer eine echte ausnahme, täglich wird der weiher von über zehn leuten befischt.

Ist glaube ich der einzige maßige hecht der dort dieses jahr gefangen wurde.|rolleyes

Hatte glück. Der Haken saß sehr knapp weil ich durch die schlauen hechte einen Einzelhaken der größe 2 (karpfenhaken) verwenden musste.

Anhang anzeigen 189991

Anhang anzeigen 189992


Viele Grüße und euch allen ein Petri Heil:m

Allround Angla#h


----------



## Raubbrasse (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern mit meinem Vater Spinnfischen.Dabei fing ich einen Döbel von 50 cm auf meinem Chubby Minnow 35.Für mich als Kunstköderanfänger war es ein schöner Drill in der Strömung.

Gruß Raubbrasse


----------



## motocross11 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar Hechte vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern gemeinsam mit meinem Vater am Rhein unterwegs.

Ich hatte es eigentlich auf Hecht abgesehen. Nach wenigen Würfen hatte ich auch den ersten Hecht am Band (ca. 75-80cm), welcher sich jedoch wieder losschütteln konnte.

Kurze Zeit später fuhr ein heftiger Ruck durch meine Rute, gefolgt von einem mächtigen Schwall.
Der vermeintliche Großhecht am anderen Ende zeigte sich jedoch schnell an der Oberfläche und entpuppte sich somit als Karpfen auf Abwegen|bigeyes. Da staunte ich nicht schlecht.
Nach einem mehrminütigen Drill auf Biegen und Brechen konnte ich den Fisch irgendwie in den (völlig unterdimensionierten) Kescher bugsieren. Da wurden mir die wahren Ausmaße dieses Fisches erst bewusst. Bei einer Länge von 78cm brachte dieser "Moppel" stolze 13,8kg auf die Waage. somit war dies mit Abstand mein neuer PB:vik:.
Das war wohl der absolute Belastungstest für meine Baitcaster-Combo (welche eigentlich ja auf Schwarzbarsch ausgelegt ist :q)

Danach hatte ich nur noch einen Fehlbiss eines "Normalo-Hechts" um die 60cm.

Bei meinem Vater gab es dann noch einen schönen 69er Hecht.

Alels in allem ein absolut gelungener Angeltag.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Onkel Tom (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, vor allem, schicker Karpfen! |supergri

 Heute nach dem Fußball gucken bin ich trotz starkem Windes und Regen noch mal ans Wasser gefahren. Dabei hatte ich nicht viel, gerade mal eine kleine Box mit Oberflächenködern, eine Rute mit Rolle, eine Zollstock und eine Zange. Ich wollte ja nur kurz bleiben, es war ja auch schon recht spät und viel Hoffnung machte ich mir auch nicht.

  Geangelt habe ich dann ausschließlich mit einem Bonnie 128. Dieser brachte mir zunächst einen ca. 25 cm langen Barsch und anschließend eine Fehlattacke, bei der ein kleiner Hecht voll aus dem Wasser schoss. Danach wechselte ich an eine andere Stelle und warf dort über einen breiten Krautgürtel hinweg, der an der Oberfläche trieb. Der Starkwind von der Seite erschwerte die Köderführung doch ziemlich, aber dann gab es eine heftige Attacke wie aus dem nichts und der Fisch hing auch gleich. Nun kam es durch das Kraut zu einem interessanten Drill und letztlich konnte ich einen schönen Hecht fangen, der für unsere kleinen Gewässer hier schon sehr ordentlich ist. Da habe ich mich doch sehr drüber gefreut, ist ja nicht so mein Hechtjahr bisher...

  http://*ih.us/a/img6/4299/78erhechtaufbonnie128ii.jpg


----------



## Allround Angla (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab den nicht fürs foto weggemacht, weil ich drauf haben wollte wie aggressiv die den köder attackieren.|rolleyes

Petri zu allen anderen Fängen und vor allem zum dicken Karpfen!!!:m

Hier sind noch paar räuber:
Zwei dicke Refos die ich bei uns im Lechsausee (stautufe 14) gefangen hab. Die hatten beide 47cm und um die 1 kilo.
Haben beide auf nen silbernen spinner von daiwa gebissen. Wie die in kombination mit der harten strömung in die rute knallen, ist echt eine Klasse für sich.
 Dann noch ein Norwegen Hecht, der auf salmo pike gebissen hat.

Einen süßen Hecht beim Zanderangel gab es auch; und last but not least gab es noch ein Karpfen.(gehört zwar nicht in diesen thread, aber egal |supergri)

Anhang anzeigen 190120

Anhang anzeigen 190121

Anhang anzeigen 190122

Anhang anzeigen 190123


Beste Grüße und Petri an alle

Michi #h


----------



## Wurschtsepp (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute Freiwasserschleppen in der Hoffnung das dieses Jahr noch ein Meter einsteigt. Das einzige was kam war n 59er Schniepel auf n 30cm Castaic  |evil:
Schlimm die kleinen gehn wirklich auf alles drauf #q
In der Dämmerung hab ich noch ein paar Würfe gemacht da kam dann der nächste 60er Schniepel auf Turus Ukko
Hier n Foto:




Ebenfalls noch ne Lebensmüde Seelaube aufn 25er Jake:



Also die Vieher sind echt selten dumm....

Gruß vom Bayrischen Meer


----------



## Finke20 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Ich konnte heute gut 30 Barsche überlisten, wovon 8 mit nach Hause durften. Größe ist auch nicht so schlecht gewesen, bis 35 cm. Köder sind Chubby und Squirrel 61 gewesen. 

http://*ih.us/a/img703/339/07102012.jpg



Weiter gab es noch einen 40 cm Schnappi  der sich einen 16 Gummi einverleibte und im Gegenzug ein 60 cm Hecht konnte  einem Chubby nicht widerstehen.  

Mein mitstreiter konnte 2 Hecht zu anbiss locken, aber sie stiegen auch sehr schnell wieder aus. Barsche hatte er nicht einen. So verschieden ist es manchmal.


----------



## masterpike (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein paar schöne Pics der letzten Tage...



























Und den gab es gestern. Geiler Fisch für den Kanal.






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Paar Fische vom Rhein...

70er vom Kollegen
http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/14/70eraufcr8.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/208/img1091eu.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/443/20121007124255.jpg


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo in die Runde! 
Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6
@masterpike
Wow! Geile Fotos und wunderschöne Fische #r #r #r

Ich war gerade eben nochmal ne halbe Stunde an einem nahegelegenen Weiher und konnte einen Zander zum kurzen Landgang überreden.

Gefangen auf einen Shaker 3.25"

Immerwieder interessant dort, 10-15min kurz vor Dunkelheit ist "Beisszeit".. da kann man mit etwas Glück auch mal 2 oder 3 fangen - davor und danach.. wie ausgestorben.


----------



## masterpike (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab es einen Traumfisch am Rhein!






Ich grinse immer noch!!! :vik:

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Flobo78 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! 
....und hier dann auch meiner vom vergangenen Montag aus der Elbe in Hamburg.  :l


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Paar Tage Holland Urlaub sind vorbei...neben vielen Zandern konnten Wir auch schöne Barsche überlisten...


----------



## mLe (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein 70er Hecht von gestern. Gefangen in der Hunte.

http://*ih.us/a/img703/1143/maltehecht2012100916545.jpg


----------



## Allround Angla (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine schleimige angelegenheit....brachte dieser räuber hier zu stande...

Ein schöner Aal, den ich mit 10cm Rotauge am Circle Hook und Laufblei fing.

Hat in der Dämmerung an einem Vereinsgewässer gebissen.

Mein erster Deutscher Aal!:vik:

Anhang anzeigen 190270


Grüße und Petri Heil

Allround Angla


----------



## Marrec83 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier nen 75er aus dem Rhein gestern Abend


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War eben einkaufen und auf dem Rückweg hats mich doch noch gepackt und ich habe am Weiher kurz angehalten. 

Gleiche Stelle wie gestern, gleiche Uhrzeit, gleicher Köder. 
Beim 4 Wurf hats eingeschlagen. TOK-Sucht befriedigt. Nach 10 Minuten wieder abgezogen. So dürfte es öfter ein


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ich habe auch mal wieder welche von den letzten drei Tagen...
Ein 90er​ 

 zwei um die 60​ 

 

 einer von 92 cm​ 

 Timo mit einem 63er​ 

 und einem 51er​ 

 bei mir gab es einen ca.60er​ 

 einen 80er​ 

 einen 72er​ 

 einen 85er​ 

 und einem 95er​


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So wie die aussehen, bietet das Gewässer ideale Bedingungen.


Ja schon, aber deswegen springen die Hechte leider noch nicht alleine ins Boot...|rolleyes

Hier mal die von heute..
Es ging dann weiter mit einem 80er​ 

 einem 71er​ 

 Timo mit einem 73er​ 

 Abends gab es dann noch einen ca. 70er​ 

 und einen 75er​


----------



## _Pipo_ (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern.

Sag mal Tommi, versteckst du deine guten Köder im Keller :q

Alle Fänge der letzten Wochen sahen unggefähr so aus:



























von 9 Hechten war 67cm das Maximum, ironischer Weise wiegt der Barsch-Wobbler 67g |kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag zum Montag

  Eigentlich sollte es 18 Uhr ins Fitnessstudio gehen, aber mein Spannemann rief kurzfristig durch das er erst gegen 19 Uhr kann. Was tun mit der so plötzlich gewonnenen Zeit?? Genau, Wetter passt super, die Spinnrute geschnappt und noch ne Stunde ans Wasser. 
  Angekommen schnell die Rute zusammengesteckt und den Kescher aufgebaut, noch den Shaker ran und los konnte es gehen. Leider tat sich erstmal gar nichts, weder Platzwechsel, noch der Einsatz der kompletten Farbpalette an Shakern brachte Erfolg. #c
  Das einzige was hängen blieb, waren die langsam absterbenden Seerosen. 
  Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, ein weiterer Spinnfischer und ein Angelkollege mit Stellfischrute konnten auch keinen Erfolg verbuchen. Es schien also nicht an mir und der Führung zu liegen. 
  Als die Sonne dann unter gegangen war und meine Freundin zu „treten“ anfing das ihr kalt ist, hab ich sie zu meinem Glück noch zu ein paar Würfen überreden können. 
  Dann, beim so ziemlich letzten Wurf schlug es in die Rute ein- Anhieb- und, es tat sich nichts… Als ich mir dann zeitgleich dachte „*******, wieder verkackt“ zog irgendetwas Schnur von der Rolle. Jetzt nur nix falsch machen, lass ihn Schnur nehmen wenn er sie will, da ist genug Platz zum austoben. 
  Nach ein paar Fluchten konnte ich ihn dann endlich über den Kescher führen, meine Augen wurden immer größer und da war er nun, mein neuer PB bei Meister Esox. Wohl genährt (vielleicht auch schon voll Laich), makellos und schön gezeichnet lag er mit 73 cm vor mir. 
  Jetzt noch schnell ein, zwei Fotos zur Erinnerung und dann wieder kerngesund ab ins Element. Der Haken saß optimal im Maulwinkel. :vik:


  Niedlich auch die „Sorgen“ meiner Freundin während des Drills: Schatz pass auf, deine Angel ist krumm, nicht das die gleich kaputt bricht… Und beim Fotografieren war sie so aufgeregt, dass sie erstmal aus versehen ein kurzes Video gedreht hat anstatt zu fotografieren… :q


Petri allen anderen Fängern und Glückwunsch zu den klasse Fischen hier... #6


LG Raubfischfreak125


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir waren gestern mal vertikal los. 
Es gab einige Zander -bei mir diesmal nur kleine, der Kollege hatte aber schöne Teile bis 70 cm dabei- und diesen 45er Barschbrocken:


----------



## Allround Angla (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Barsch und auch allen anderen.

Beim versuch mit der Pose auf Zander hat dieser übermutige kanibale zugeschnappt. Hat eienen ganzen Bruder seiner art im maul.

Anhang anzeigen 190361


Grüße#h


----------



## Fury87 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! @ Veit: Für welche Zeitschrift Arbeitest Du nochmal?   |rolleyes

Ich war gestern und Heute auch Los. Gestern abend lief es nicht wirklich  gut in 2 Stunden hatte Ich nur 1 Zander. Heute dagegen lief es richtig  gut! Wobei Ich in der 1 Stunde nichts fangen konnte, nichtmal einen Biss  hatte Ich! Aber dann lief es auf einmal, Ich konnte heute 9 Zander und 1  Barsch fangen, achtet mal was der Barsch sich für ein Köder ganz  Weggehauen hat! #d





Leider waren es nur kleine Zander, aber spaß gemacht hat es Trotzdem!








Hier der Barsch:


----------



## Fury87 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gerade Nochmal für 2 Stunden los gewesen, diesmal gab es 2 wirklich kleine Zander und einen Barsch!


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

  Ich war heute nur für ca. 60 Minuten los, meine neue Leine testen. Dabei gab es zwei Barsche, einer davon recht ansehnlich.

  http://*ih.us/a/img692/8829/35erbarschih.jpg

  Scheinbar ist der Bursche in der Vergangenheit mal einem hungrigen Hecht entkommen.


----------



## soadillusion (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf einem kleinen See irgendwo im Barnim...


----------



## Flash Gordon (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

War heute Morgen mit Gummi unterwegs.Die Zander haben ziemlich gut gebissen..


----------



## DerAndi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

10 Minuten Spuk heute morgen


----------



## tommygun (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

diese woche mal nen paar barsche gezockt....

alle auf nen wobbler von spro(genauer name weiß ich nicht aber vlt ihr!!!) gebissen... der erste isn 50er barsch...war der dritte 50er diese woche


----------



## hobo89 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!!! #6
Hier mal ein schöner Hecht aus der Saale von letzter Woche.


----------



## ode1986 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, nachdem ich heute mit Fury und Josi am Aasee, Werse und Kanal im wunderschönen Münster war, möchte ich euch den 88er Hecht präsentieren, der mir nach ca. ner halben std angeln an den Haken ging 
Leider musste ich den Hecht etwas hart rannehmen, weil er mir sonst in ein Hindernis geschwommen wäre, aber der Drill war trotzdem mein bisher bester!


----------



## Raubbrasse (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den Fischen.

Heute gab es bei mir drei Barsche und diesen 60 cm Hecht.

Raubbrasse


----------



## Veit (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War am Wochende an der Elbe und die Zander haben "normal" gebissen. Sowohl Samstag als auch Sonntag gab es Bisse und Fische. Hab nicht mitgezählt wieviele es genau waren, auf jeden Fall zweistellig. Gestern bissen auch mal 2 Barsche. War nix wirklich großes dabei, aber es lief auf jeden Fall.
Hier zwei stellvertretende Bilder:


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pertri allen erfolgreichen, super Fische die hier zu sehen sind... 

Ich konnte am Samstag neben zwei kleineren (45 cm , 47 cm) und zwei "größeren" Aussteigern diesen 78´iger Hecht (mein neuer PB ) verhaften... 

Da ich allein unterwegs war ist das Bild blöd geworden... Als ich die Kamera fertig gemacht habe ist er aus dem Kescher gesprungen, deswegen auch so voll Gras... (mit dem Selbstauslöser muss ich noch üben #q) 
Danach ein bisschen sauber gemacht und schnell wieder zurück ins Element... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 #h


----------



## aron84 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach einem schwierigen WE doch noch den Dicken gefunden. 115 cm, schwimmt natürlich wieder die kleine.:m


----------



## spike999 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

noch ein kleiner nachtrag von letzter woche neuer pb 113cm


----------



## Allround Angla (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eine wunderschöne Bachforelle auf 3er Savage Gear Rotex Spinner in Kupfer

Anhang anzeigen 190611


Petri und Grüße#h


----------



## Bela B. (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist noch einer von gestern.
Der 70 cm Hecht biss in ca. 2,5m Wassertiefen im Fluß (Saale).

Bela B.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster vorzeigbarer Hecht seit ich dieses Jahr meinen Schein habe. Hat sich im Drill verletz somit hab ich den auch mitgenommen. Bin gespannt wie die wohl schmecken.


----------



## jvonzun (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich war letzte Woche ein bisschen in den Malediven unterwegs :vik:. 




















































die ganze Story ist auf unserer privaten Homepage!


----------



## Bela B. (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es einen 67cm Hecht im 0,5m flachen Wasser.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Affe (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Denn will ich euch mal meinen Schönsten Fang beim Spinnfischen zeigen.
Ich bin absoluter Anfänger und habe beim Spinnfischen nicht wirklich glück, deswegen bin ich auf den Barsch schon ziemlich stolz ^^


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend mal für ne stunde ans wasser...da die Entzugserscheinungen langsam zu viel werden. Beim zweiten Wurf dann das Zanderchen eingestiegen. Nicht der größte aber bei so einem kurzen Trip, freuts mich trotzdem. Bald auch mehr zeit, dann werden sie auch hoffentlich wieder größer.





Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier noch ein Video von den Malediven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wRzNwiBNRY

[youtube1]6wRzNwiBNRY[/youtube1]


----------



## angelarne (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! Sind tolle Fänge und auch Videos dabei! Die Zander bei mir und einige andere Überraschungen kommen langsam in Fahrt!

Hier mal die Fänge der letzten drei Ausflüge mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## jvonzun (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da waren wir schon müde,sonst geht es noch schneller|supergri!

Noch vor ein paar wenigen Tagen in den Badehosen, ging es heute in den Schnee...


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun: Du lebst die Träume eines jeden Anglers! #6 WAHNSINN!!!!

ein besserer Zander vom letzten Sonntag...
http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/717/img1104bearbeitet.jpg


----------



## donlotis (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

heute früh morgens - gleich beim ersten Wurf - wieder ein schöner Herbstzander. Danach war ich wach.








Gruß donlotis


----------



## Wurschtsepp (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sooo von mir gibts auch mal wieder was, nen 84er Hecht der sich den 23er Crain Bait beim Schleppen sogar hinter die Kiemen geschoben hat. Musste abgeschlagen werden. Das gibt n super Abendessen  22km Schleppen und nur ein Fisch und das ohne E-Motor  . Aber es gibt solche und solche Tage  
Hier noch ein Bild
->>


----------



## LucDuc (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 

der Angeltag war allein schon geil, weil wir mitten im Oktober im T-Shirt angeln konnten. 

Als Bonus konnte ich kurz vor Toreschluß meinen Barsch PB um 13 cm verbessern  Geangelt wurde an der Elbe, der Digge hat sich nen Gummiwurm am Dropshot reingezogen. Er hatte prächtige 46 cm :m

http://*ih.us/a/img341/3347/img20121020wa0006.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img831/2096/20121020173002.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img163/6597/20121020172948.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img72/2416/img20121020wa0004.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img13/5563/20121020173020.jpg



Ein Super Tag!

Hoffe ihr hattet auch einen erfolgreichen Samstag.

Gruß Lucas


----------



## Flash Gordon (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Heute morgen gab es ein paar schöne Zander.Der Herbst kann gar nicht lange genug sein!

viele Grüsse!


----------



## miss_pike (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der sonntag war erfolgreich 
114 cm / 21 Pfund


----------



## Wurschtsepp (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für mich gabs heute 2 Schniepel aber heute war die gute Kamera aufm Boot mit bei  kein Handyfoto. N 60er und n 70er.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal zwei von gestern Abend, 58 und 68







Gruß Ole


----------



## Fury87 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach man, bei den Wetter muss man doch Angeln! Und Ich war heute auch noch kurz los (2 Stunden) 

Der schrecken aller Badegäste im Kanal!!!! 




Kein Hai, aber ein schöner Barsch!




Und dann kam noch sein größerer Bruder!








Der Herbst ist da, und das merkt man ganz Heftig daran, dass die Blätter   da landen wo sie nicht hingehören...ins wasser! Aber die Fische beißen   ja trotzdem noch! Es machte 5mal Tok und Ich konnte 5 Kleine Zander   fangen!


----------



## Slickerthanu (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So hab auch was zum zeigen |supergri  Waren Ende letzter Woche an der Elbe und in Tangermünde am  Hafen...Wollten Eigentlich den Zandern nachstellen, aber das Wetter war  wohl so gut das sie sich irgendwo gesonnt haben und somit nicht zum Fang vor Ort verharrten...

Wurden dann aber neben einigen anderen Fischen mit diesen hier entschädigt...











War sehr kurzweiliges Fischen bei bestem Wetter im Oktober!

Petri alles Fängern der letzten Tage!

Gruß

Slick


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Miss Pike!

Da haste Deinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht.

Hammer Fisch!

Petri auch allen Anderen.

Scheint ja ein schöner Räuberherbst zu werden.

Einen hab ich auch noch:

Knapp 60 cm aus dem Diermelsee.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gleich beim ersten Elbebesuch konnte ich diesen 62er Zetti zum Landgang überreden...:vik:


----------



## Fury87 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!

Neben 3 Zandern bis 47cm Gab es heute mal nen richtig guten Fisch! 

Einen Barsch von 40,5cm !!! :vik: Danke an die Gefühlte 70 Jährige  Oma, die das Foto gemacht hat!


----------



## MoselBarbe (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende mal zur Saar und einen 80er Zander rausgekurbelt....leider stieg, direkt danach ein gleicher noch aus






Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## ede123 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

neuer PB 48cm hat der gute !


----------



## DerAndi (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Flymen (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...denke auch es ist ein Döbel, die Afterflosse sieht beim Rapfen anders aus (Döbel: http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/assets/images/Fischbilder/Doebel.jpg , Rapfen: http://www.anglerverband-leipzig.de/images/fische/43/37.jpg?PHPSESSID=mgc0khlqsl55spglseebq9et23)...

...hatte im April einen ähnlichen Fall, wobei ich hier von einem Rapfen ausgehe...es war der erste Große, wen auch kein Kapitaler, auf Fliege, gefangen am Magdeburger Wasserfall...

Petri René


----------



## Raubfischzahn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! 
Der Fisch von Andi ist eindeutig ein Döbel. Denn  so wie Flussbarsch es schon richtig erkannt hat, erkennt man dies an  den großen, golfarbigen Schuppenkleid.

Hier mal ein Foto von einem Rapfen, den ich vor kurzer Zeit fangen könnte. Dazu noch ein paar Impressionsfotos von ein paar Fängen der letzten Zeit.


















Und zum Schluss noch ein kleines Impressionsvideo über das Zanderangeln:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W17qhYkoXe0

Grüße


----------



## zandernase (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger.

Ich wollte heute abend eigentlich auch mal wieder enen schönen Zander fangen, nachdem ich aber genau als es dunkel war meinen Gummifisch abgerissen hab musste ich feststellen das die  Batterien der Kopflampe fertig waren. Also nix mehr mit Knoten und so im dunkel. Steckt irgendwie der Wurm drin dieses Jahr mti den Zandern bei mir.|kopfkrat
Wenigstens gabs vorher 2 20-25cm Barschen und nen schönen 73er Hecht auf Mepps.

Gruß ZN


----------



## laxvän (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Bei mir gab es heute auch mal wieder einen Zander von 58 cm.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Oktober 2012)

Anhang anzeigen 191193


War gestern Abend nach der Arbeit für ne Stunde an einem mir unbekannten See! Konnte dort einen schönen 45er Barsch auf nen kleinen Shaker fangen.. wird also nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein, dass ich da war! 3 Bisse konnte ich nicht verwerten.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri an alle die Erfolg hatten #6.

Ein paar Bilder von gestern.

http://*ih.us/a/img196/2579/23103.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img252/3223/23102.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img40/2161/23101i.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich reiche einfach mal noch einen von Anfang Oktober nach:


----------



## pike-81 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von letzter Woche:






60er Hecht auf 26er Swimbait.
Der Gute ist voll auf den Kopf geballert!
Hammer, oder?
Wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.
Vielleicht macht es ja dem einen oder anderen Mut, zu dieser Jahreszeit mal größere Köder zu probieren.
Morgen geht´s endlich wieder los...
Petri


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern aus einem Ruhrpottkanal :q

http://img90.*ih.us/img90/8672/20121024082133.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das war eins der besten We am Rhein nicht nur die Stückzahlen waren ok auch die Größe passte...


----------



## Ivalos (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte letztes Wochenende eigentlich gar nicht Angeln gehen, bin dann aber doch spontan los. Mit eilig selbstgemachtem Futter und Mais wollte ich eigentlich Rotaugen und Brassen nachstellen. An der Feederrute klappte das auch soweit, aber bei der Posenrute kam es anders.

Erst lange Zeit überhaupt nichts, dann ein Rapfen (um die 45 cm) und als ich schon fast einpacken wollte .... tada: Ein 86 cm Aal auf Mais an der 6m Bolorute mit leichter Posenmontage. Sachen gibts ....


----------



## Siever (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, bei mir läufts im Moment sehr durchwachsen. Hab leider kaum Zeit zum angeln. In dieser Woche konnte ich an zwei Tagen für 2 Stündchen los. Dabei gingen nur 2 kleinere, aber maßige Hechte an den Haken. Gemessen hab ich sie nicht... . Aber dafür sind die kleinen ganz schön in Kampflaune gewesen


----------



## loete1970 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,

eine kurze Stippvisite zum entspannen nach einem Termin, brachte 2 Fische zu einem kurzen Fototermin (da ich alleine und nur mit Handy unterwegs war, ist die Qualität nicht ganz so doll):

Hecht von ca. 75 cm

Barsch ca. 30 cm


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
bei mir war diese Woche auch sehr mau. 
Heute Morgen gabs aber dann wenigstens mal einen Beweis dafür, dass es noch Stachelige gibt 

Hab ihn gleich im Wasser wieder abgehakt.


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man merkt, dass es langsam Winter wird. Die Frequenz nimmt ab, dafür steigt die durchschnittliche Qualität der Stachler. Viele gab es heute demnach nicht, aber die wenigen waren ganz nett. 

  http://*ih.us/a/img203/2839/30erbarsch.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img542/2231/33erbarsch.jpg

  http://*ih.us/a/img854/507/33erbarschmacro.jpg


----------



## steppes (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte in den letzten Tagen auch ein paar Raubfische überlisten, bissen alle auf kleine 8cm Gummifische. Mich freut besonders die gute Durchschnittsgröße der Barsche (25-35cm).
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=191262&d=1351112806
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=191154&d=1350943503


----------



## DerAndi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurz paar Würfe zum Feiuerabend gemacht |supergri


----------



## zandernase (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle.

Bei mir gabs gestern neben 4 Baby-Barschen auf Spinner dann auch 2 zw. 30-35cm auf DAM shad. Ich kann also doch auch noch mit Gummi. Das war mal wieder so ein Aha-Erlebnis: beim faulenzen ging nix, also dacht ich mir "mal kurz anji... bäm! hing der erste....

Gruß ZN


----------



## flx1337 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte heute meinen ersten Zander fangen, daraus wurd leider nichts... konnte aber meinen PB Hecht von 90cm fangen


----------



## pike-81 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Gestern, 17:30.
Mein Kumpel Lars (Wobblerkönig) und ich schleppten gemeinsam auf Hecht.
Wir ruderten unregelmäßig mit 2-3,5km/h. Als Köder dienten Swimbaits und Gummifische. Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung, wie tief die laufen.
Wir hatten schon einige Kontakte und einen 68er. Dann kam kurz vor Schluß im 50m tiefen Freiwasser der harte Biß auf einen Castaic Swimbait (26cm, 200g, Blue Shad) ca. 50m hinterm Boot. 
Gleich nach dem Anhieb war klar: Das ist ein Guter. Schon nach kurzem Drill kam er an die Oberfläche. Jeder Hechtangler liebt und fürchtet diesen Anblick gleichermaßen. Denn oft ist es das erste und letzte Mal, daß man den Fisch zu sehen bekommt. Also nahm ich die Rute runter, und versuchte mit seitlichen Zügen Schnur zu gewinnen. Dann dauerte es nicht mehr lange, und der dicke Rücken zerteilte die Oberfläche neben dem Boot. Ein herrlicher Anblick. 
Lars kescherte gerade souverän, als der Hecht meinen Titan-Stinger zerlegte (Quetschung oberhalb der Hülse). Zum Glück war das Tier schon im Netz! Das war knapp. Schnell den Haken entfernt und ein paar Bilder. 
Dann wollte ich die Dame schonend releasen, und sie dabei noch bewundern und ein paar Schnappschüsse machen lassen. Doch selbst nach dem Drill hatte die Gute noch Power. Eine Explosion -und sie war so plötzlich weg, wie sie gebissen hatte. 
HAMMER! Richtig fetter, starker Fisch! Wahrscheinlich wegen dem üppigen Maränenvorkommen im See.






99cm! Nicht 95 oder 105cm, nein! 99cm !!! :m
Geil!
Wünsche allen einen tollen Fang.
Geht ANGELN! Bald sind die Seen vielleicht schon zu, und die nächste lange Schonzeit kommt bestimmt.
Petri


----------



## motocross11 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War Heut nach dem Mittagessen kurz los an die Elbe. Da es bisher bei mir nicht mit den Zandern geklappt hatte, war ich letztes Wochenende Veit zu Besuch, er zeigte mir wie ich den Köder führen und auf was ich bei der Platzwahl achten muss. Leider hat es letzte Woche nicht mit einem Fisch geklappt, aber es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Heute dann wollte ich mein Glück erneut versuchen und endlich einen Zander fangen, aber Leider wollten die Stachelritter nicht. Nicht mal einen Zupfer, aber dann letzter Wurf und nach einigen Metern kam ein harter Biss und der Fisch nahm sofort Schnur. Erst dachte ich an meinen ersten Zander dieses Jahr doch dann wurde mir schnell klar das es kein Zander sein konnte. Zum vorschein kam dann zu meinem erstaunen mein erst 3ter Wels und endlich mal kein Baby. Mit 85cm kein Riese aber eine riesen Freude für mich. Gebissen hat er auf einen braunen Stint shad.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Zandermoppelchen aus dem Rhein...
http://img203.*ih.us/img203/8776/img1122s.jpg


----------



## Allround (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, mein erster schnee Hecht des Jahres... 
Zwar kein rieße, hatte aber Hunger wie ein großer... Is mir im Freiwasser auf ne 25 - 30 cm große Brasse draufgeschossen 

Anhang anzeigen 191597
Anhang anzeigen 191598



Lg Marcel


----------



## zandernase (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus,
petri Jungens!

Schnee gabs hier zwar heute nicht, aber dafür ne böse a...kalte Nebelsuppe. Ich war heute morgen gegen halb 10 am Wasser und das erste mal für diesen Winter hatte ich Eis an den Ringen! Man da hab ich ja wieder bock drauf|evil:

Als um halb 12 kurzeitig mal die Sonne durchkam erbarmte sich ein gut 50cm-Hechtlein und schnappte sich meinen Gufi. Nicht groß aber schicke Zeichnung... 

Groß ZN


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Zander waren dismal zickig dafür haben uns die Barsch nicht in Stich gelassen hier einer der besseren...


----------



## MeisterFische (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also das die Barsch hier mit kälterem Wetter größer werden ist nicht gegeben!
Keiner war größer als der hier!

mfg


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir lief es in den vergangenen zwei Wochen eher durchwachsen, wobei gute Ergebnisse, wie z.Bsp. 22 Zander binnen 4 Stunden am vergangenen Samstag, nicht gänzlich ausblieben. Nur was wirklich großes war bei keinem der letzten Ausflüge dabei, aber im November und Dezember wird sich das mit Sicherheit nochmal ändern.


----------



## Buxte (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin,

ich habe mir für diesen Oktoberurlaub ein schönen See im schwedischen Smaland rausgesucht. Ein Ferienhaus direkt am Wasser + Motorboot wurden natürlich dazu gebucht. Mit 22 km² wartete doch ein recht großes Gewässer mit vielen schwedentypisch Inseln auf uns. Die Gewässerkarte zeigte uns einige schöne Löcher bis zu 20m, die natürlich schon bei der Planung Fischverdächig auffielen.
Die Infos die ich vorher bekommen habe, deuteten daraufhin das es sich um ein See mit klasse Zanderbestand handelt, wo der Hecht kaum vorkommt.




Und so kam es dann auch......

Gleich bei der ersten Drift und dem dritten anheben des Gufis, gabs prombt den ersten Einschlag.




Nicht der größte, aber die Party war gestartet...







In den ersten Stunden konnten wir ca. 20 Zander beim Vertikalfischen überlisten, die gößeren hielten sich noch zurück, aber bei einer Durschnittsgröße von 50-60 gab es immer wieder brutale Einschläge.





Der Nächste Tag verlief ähnlich, nur das ich kurz vor Feierabend, den ersten guten Fisch mir erwerfen konnte.





Die Stückzahlen der Zander nahmen zwar mit den nächsten Tagen rapide ab, dafür schnappten sich immer wieder mal bessere Glasaugen unsere Gufis.




[/

[URL="http://www.directupload.net"]
	


Ganz abgesehen von den tollen Angelmöglichkeiten, ist Schweden ein wunderschönes Land, mit wirklich netten Leuten, in das ich Jahr für Jahr wiederkehren werde und es jedem Empfehlen kann.









Gruß Dominic


----------



## Sinned (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Veit:
Warum hängst du deinen Stinger nicht mit in den Karabiner der Hardmonovorfachs? In doofen Situationen kann das doch dazu beitragen, dass sch der Karabiner durch die punktuelle Zugkraft öffnet.


----------



## Finke20 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Wie angekündigt ging es heute früh auf die Peene.

Nach dem 3 Wurf mit der Wunderwaffe von Spike gab es einen richtigen schlag in der Rute und ich konnte meinen ersten Hecht  verhaften.


http://img821.*ih.us/img821/758/31103.jpg

Nach nur 10 weiteren knallte es wieder,  mein Gegner zeigte keinen großen widerstand, aber kurz vor dem Boot entwickelte er riesen kräfte und er zog die Schnur so von der Rolle. Nach 3 fluchte kam er dann auch näher ans Boot und wir konnten ihn in Augenschein nehmen. Meinen ersten Meter Fisch hing am Haken :z. Der erste versuch des Kescherns ging in die Hose und bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte er sich auch befreien :c , wieder nix mit einem Meter Fisch.

Mein Begleiter meine nur, "Das ist ein guter Fisch gewesen."

Ich wurde aber kurze Zeit später, durch diesen Fische  belohnt.


http://img32.*ih.us/img32/6505/31101.jpg

Mein Mitstreiter der etwas Kamerascheu ist konnte 2 Hechte landen.

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/3226/31102v.jpg

Der Vergleichsköder ist ein 16 cm Kopyto.

Nach einer halben Stunde ist dann alles vorbei gewesen. Wir angelten zwar noch gute 2 Stunden weiter aber es gab nicht einen Kontakt mehr.

Meine große Dame hatte wohlgemerkt 3, 14 cm Zander im Margen. |bigeyes


----------



## angelarne (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei von heute, die wieder schwimmen |rolleyes

65cm und glatte 70cm. Beide auf meinen Erfolgsköder schlechthin: Bass assassin walleye 4" (9 cm) "silver mullet" am 20 gr Jigkopf!

Es müssen nicht immer große Köder sein, die bessere Fische bringen!

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## jvonzun (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super Petri zum super Lachs. Schön, dass du den im Laichkleid befindenden Lachs wieder zurückgesetzt hast!

Da bei und Barsch und Hecht in der Tiefe verschwunden sind und nur noch mühsam gefangen werden, wurden heute unsere Quappenrütchen hervorgeholt und es ging zum Jiggen!


----------



## xsxx226 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle..
Hier mal mein 90er von heute Nachmittag,gebissen hat er auf nen 13cm Zander Uki.


----------



## angelarne (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch einer von gestern Nachmittag. 75 cm und ziemlich schwer!
:vik:

Es läuft einfach momentan! 
Was mich wundert ist, dass die Zander auf ziemlich schnell gejiggte Köder knallen und das schon seit Mitte August. Ich meine, mit einem 20 gr Jig und einem 9 cm Köder hat man fast keine Absinkphase mehr aber es funktioniert! Weiß der Geier, warum....


----------



## Veit (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ging es auf Zander und Barsch im Elbe-Havel-Kanal. Natürlich erfolgreich! ;-) Bei sonnigem Wetter bissen die Räuber tagsüber recht spitz, der eine oder andere Stachelritter ließ sich von unseren natürlich gefärbten Köder aber dennoch überzeugen. |supergri


----------



## motocross11 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern das erste mal in Hamburg an der Elbe zum Vertikalangeln. Am Anfang lief es eher schleppend und bis zum frühen Nachmittag hatte ich erst 1 Zander (ca. 50 cm) Am Nachmittag konnte ich dann aber noch 5 Zander (50, 2 x 65, 73 und 90,5) überlisten. Hat auf jedenfall spass gemacht. Bild vom dicken muss ich nachliefern krieg ich erst noch geschickt.


----------



## Bela B. (1. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri zu den Fischen.

Heute ging es wieder auf Barsch.Der größte war 33cm und biss auf einen Chubby in Perch.

Bela B.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tatsächlich nur 2 mal wirlich losgekommen auf Barsch dieses Jahr, sonst nur Hecht. - Dann freut man sich doch auch noch über 30er!

http://*ih.us/a/img145/2161/imag0224p.jpg


----------



## Seele (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Franz hat gemeint ich soll bisschen Farbe rein bringen und hier könnt ihr mal ein paar von den 50 Äschen der letzten zwei Wochen sehen, hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## Allround Angla (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau 1Jahr zurück fing ich meinen ersten maßigen Hecht.|rolleyes

Hat auf nen 15cm SPRO Dull Shad in Passion Kiwi Gebissen, genau an dem Tag verabschiedete sich auch noch ein größerer Kollege an dem selben gummi mit <1cm langen Bissspuren:c.

Anhang anzeigen 192027


Grüße und Petri Heil#h


----------



## Finke20 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Das Ergebnis von Heute kann sich sehnen lassen

http://img594.*ih.us/img594/4396/04111.jpg


http://img99.*ih.us/img99/6127/04112.jpg


Köder sind 16 cm Gummis gewesen.


----------



## motocross11 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch als Nachtrag von meinem letzten Bericht das Foto meines größten Zanders


----------



## laxvän (7. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Zander von heute!


----------



## Veit (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Nachdem am vergangenen Wochenende irgendwie garnix ging außer einem Butt, war ich vorgestern abend und gestern nochmal los. Ein paar Bisse, ein paar Aussteiger und ein paar Fische bis 70 cm hats gegeben, der ganz große Durchbruch blieb aber noch aus.


----------



## Allround Angla (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle,
Hier ist mein bislang längster Hecht aus Norwegen.
Bei 92cm hatte er gerade mal 4.5kg.
Meinen Deutschen 6kg zähle ich trotzdem noch als meinen PB:m.

Hab mich Wahnsinnig gefreut als er an die oberfläche kam|rolleyes, kurz vor ende hat er dann gebissen.


Anhang anzeigen 192412


Anhang anzeigen 192413


Grüße und weiterhin Petri#h


----------



## laxvän (8. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!
Nachdem ich ja gestern schon Glück hatte durfte heute noch einmal ein Zander von 63 cm zu einem Fototermin erscheinen.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne dicke Barsche, Petri!!! 
Natürlich auch an den Rest... 

Ich konnte Mittwoch 7 Zettis überlisten.

65er
http://img233.*ih.us/img233/2506/img1133bu.jpg


60er
http://img443.*ih.us/img443/4102/img1135ys.jpg


Bis zum nächsten Mal... 
http://img843.*ih.us/img843/4062/img1136mm.jpg


----------



## soadillusion (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

52er diesmal auf einen kleinen Barsch...im Magen hatte er noch einen kleinen.


----------



## Brot (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor einer halben Stunde: Mein erster Hecht :l


----------



## laxvän (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Nachdem ich gestern nur einen kleinen Schniepel von ca. 30 cm ans Band bekam, gab es heute einen besseren Zander von 59 cm.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Zeit, hier ein 73er von heute früh.




Gruß Ole


----------



## Crocodildundee (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
waren am We mit dem Boot unterwegs um ein paar Hechte vor  die Linse  zu bekommen. Nachdem Abschleppen einiger Kanten, ging es zurück  zum  breitflächigen GuFi Abfischen, was sich als erfolgreich herausstellen sollte.

 Nach der ersten Drift bereits der erste Einschlag , ein 69 Hecht, kurzer Fototermin und gleich released...






dann zwei Driften später ein erneuter Ruck mit etwas heftigerer Gegenwehr, der auf etwas besseres hoffen ließ
84cm da kam Freude auf...kurze Fotosession u zurückgesetzt..






dann  gab es eine kräftigen Einstieg mit guter Gegenwehr, 1. Flucht, das   könnte was Gutes sein,  kam dann zu schnell mit ans Boot, Ich hielt  die  Rute seitl nach unten  um ihn auf Zug zu halten unterm Boot eine  weiße  große Flanke, kräftiges Schütteln , ab... Shit!

dann inhalierte noch ein 70er den Gufi...






Dann begann es schon langsam leicht zu dämmern, wir beschlossen noch jeder 10 Würfe zu machen und dann den Heimweg anzutreten.
1. Wurf. 2. Wurf, 3 Wurf... ein leichter Widerstand...
 leider nur Kraut.
4 Wurf nochmal in dieselbe Richtung
Rumms!!
das war kein Kraut,,, heftige Gegenwehr,  2 rasante Fluchten,eine emens große Flosse an der Oberffläche. Ich bekam weiche Knie.
 der  Fisch kam zu schnell aufs Boot zu,  so schmissen wir den Benziner  kurz  an. um wieder etwas Druck aufbauen zu können .Dieses Krokodil  wollte ich  nicht verlieren.
und nochmal heulte die Bremse auf, quer unter dem Boot durch,  Rutenspitze ins Wasser, diese Kraft..etwas metriges war sicher...aber  wie groß.
 dann  tauchte der gewaltige Kopf u Nacken neben dem Boot auf..was ein   Monster.. 125cm ergab das Maßband...meine neue PB. kurzer Fototermin ,











Dann  setzte ich die schöne Hechtmutti in ihr Element zurück. Einen  lauten  Glücksschrei über den See konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.  Diesen Tag  werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen.

Tight Lines
Niko


----------



## Besorger (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

SO meine woche mit 20 zandern und 3 Barschen 4 rapfen ist vorbei es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Flash Gordon (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Gestern gabs noch eine Auseinandersetzung mit nen jungen wilden Hecht!Er hat sie unbeschadet überstanden..

Als dann ein paar Würfe später der Zander eingestiegen ist,war aber alles wieder vergessen..


----------



## Siever (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger!
Ich konnte am Samstag nach dem Jugendangeln exakt 55 Minuten allein für mich noch mal ein paar Würfe machen. Dabei kam diese nette Überraschung raus


----------



## Besorger (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aalredel NEIn 


Heute TOCK TOCK BAAAAMMMMMMM 7fische gabs heute bis 70 cm GEEEEIIIILLLLLL WEGEN ... LEUTEN muss ich alle hintergründe bearbeiten! schade drum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Allen eine schöne angelwoche und dicke fische


----------



## Bela B. (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ alletri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.

Hallo,hier sind noch drei Hechte vom Wochenende.Der Hecht beim Nachtspinnfischen war 60cm und die beiden anderen waren 68cm und 56cm.

Bela B.


----------



## GreenMonsta (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Kollegen,
dann will ich auch mal einen Fang melden.
105cm und 11kg.

lg,Benny

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/2279/k1024dscn0465.jpg


----------



## Veit (14. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern vormittag an der Elbe in Sachsen-Anhalt 2 schöne Zander von 66 und 72 cm erbeuten, außerdem gab es noch zwei weitere Bisse in der Buihne. Hechte Fehlanzeige!









Heute lief es genau umgekehrt: Kein Zanderbisse, dafür hatten die HEchte aber Hunger. 3 Stück konnte ich landen, bei einem davon handelte es sich um einen makellosen und kampfstarken Fisch von 94 cm Länge, die anderen beiden hatten etwa 60 und 70 cm. 
Alle HEchte und Zander bissen auf Stint-Shad als Kaulbarsch-Rückenschwimmer.













An der Saale ist mir am Sonntag abend leider ein schöner ZAnder ausgeschlitzt.  Am Montag war ich nochmals dort, mehr als zwei halbstarke Hecht und ein besserer Aussteiger war aber nicht zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern trotz hohem Wasserstand meinen ersten Rhein-Hecht überlisten. 89cm und 4480g, der Biss kam in Sichtweite. Kurz danach noch ein Zanderbiss direkt vor meinen Füßen, leider hat er sich wieder losgeschütttelt.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern in der Abenddämmerung noch diesen 63 cm Esox erbeuten... Köder war wieder ein Shaker von LC... 
Ich muss sagen in der Dämmerung fängt derzeit trotz wechsel immer nur die selbe Farbe (brauner Rücken, gelber Bauch)...  ... 

Dickes Petri allen Fängern... MfG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Dxnschx (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am letzten Wochenende Spinfischen und konnte folgende Räuber überlisten:

Hecht 90 cm
Anhang anzeigen 192880


Grundel 7,4313 cm
Anhang anzeigen 192879





PS: Hecht war sehr lecker


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@veit:
Petri, deine Fangerfolge hätte ich gerne mal #6

Das Ergebnis meiner gestrigen Rheintour waren 2 Zettis und ein Barsch. Die Fische bissen allerdings auch sehr launisch...

http://img16.*ih.us/img16/3893/img1142vu.jpg

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/9007/20121114135627.jpg


----------



## Siever (15. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Mädels, hier ein Bild von vorgestern. Hatte 1,5 Stunden Zeit und eigentlich ging gar nix. Hab dann zum Schluss an einer wenig aussichtsreichen Stelle geangelt und wollte den letzten Wurf machen und dann BUMMMS! Es war wirklich der letzte Wurf, alles war schon wieder verstaut... . Bisher habe ich dort nie größere Hechte als 75cm gefangen. Der Drill war megageil, nur leider war mein Kescher verklemmt und das Landen ohne nicht möglich. Ich habe 3! verschiedene Jogger um Hilfe gebeten und keiner hat mir geholfen... . Alle mit der Begründung:" ich kann gerade nicht, ich laufe...". Eine nette Joggerin hat dann doch noch ein Bild von mir gemacht, nachdem ich mit Händen und Füßen irgendwann klar kam.
Leider hat der Hecht sehr tief geschluckt und blutete auch schon ordentlich, wie ihr sehen könnt. Also mitnehmen... . Nach dem Abschlagen habe ich festgestellt, dass ich nur eine Minitüte bei hatte. Zufällig lag ein paar Meter weiter die Verpackung eines Regenanzugs... . Glück gehabt, das wäre ne Sauerei im Auto geworden. Am Wochenende gibt´s dann jetzt lecker Hecht...




94cm...


----------



## spike999 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri in die runde

mir ging gestern auch ein 94er ans band,köder war ein 11cm shaker


----------



## acidbrain (16. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war gestern mit ´nem Kollegen das erste mal an der Elbe bei Magdeburg und heftigen Nebel, das gegenüberliegende Ufer war kaum zu sehen. Haben von ´ner kleinen Buhne aus geangelt. Köderverluste erwähne ich nicht! 
Das ander Pic ist von ´nem Tümpel hier bei uns ganz in der Nähe. Ist recht dunkel geworden, da genau in diesem Moment das Blitzlicht nicht funktionierte. Einen ähnlichen hatte ich dort noch, aber konnt kein Foto machen - allein & kein Handy bei...
Alle schwimmen wieder...


----------



## Bela B. (17. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag an meinem Vereinsgewässer   unterwegs.Dabei konnte ich einen 91cm Esox fangen.Im dunkeln gab es dann   noch einen Ruck beim absinken des Köders.Nach einem weiteren schönen   Drill konnte ich einen Mamorkarpfen von 89cm landen.Der Fisch war aber   außerhalb vom Maul gehakt.

Bela B.


----------



## AnglerPSF (17. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der gute genehmigte sich ein totes Rotauge, 66 cm hatte er. Nicht der größte, aber trotzdem ein toller Fisch.
Schweinekalt war's, aber dafür geht man doch gerne trotzdem raus an's Wasser.


----------



## Allround Angla (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes petri an alle fänger,
jetzt kann ich auch mal wieder was melden.
Leider ist der Thailand Urlaub schnell vorbei gewesen aber die Fische habe ich auf band|rolleyes.
Gefischt habe ich an unserem Hotelstrand auf einem Großen Steg, als Köder kamen kleine Krabben, Tintenfische, Köfis und Kunstköder zum einsatz. mit Krabbe und Tintenfisch fing ich aber eher kleinere, verglichen zu Köfi. abends und Nachts fischte ich mit Tintenfischwobbler und konnte einen Nachläufer zum Biss überreden, aber irgendwie blieb er nicht hängen:c.
Dafür gabs aber wunderschöne Hornhechte (einen meterfisch verlor ich) die auf einen topwater gezupften köfi bissen, manchmal sprangen sie aus dem wasser um zu attackieren|rolleyes.
Fische die ich nichtmal kenne gab es auch, aber der Hammer war ein ca 30cm langer Feuerfisch der sich einen ganzen Köfi schnappte. Hier sind mal ein paar fotos

Anhang anzeigen 193063


Anhang anzeigen 193064


Anhang anzeigen 193065


Anhang anzeigen 193066


Anhang anzeigen 193067





Weitere Fotos stelle ich in mein Album



Lg 

Michi #h


----------



## Finke20 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:


Petri allen die Erfolg hatten  und allen anderen die nichts ans Band bekommen haben, so wie mein Begleiter von heute , nicht aufgeben es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage, glaube ich doch .

Für mich lief es ganz gut, jedenfalls was die Ausnutzung der Bisse angeht. Nach dem vierten Wurf Biss und auch verwandelt. Köder ist ein 16 cm Kopyto gewesen.

http://img546.*ih.us/img546/779/18111.jpg


----------



## raubfisch-ole (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, heute gab es einen 60er auf Salmo Perch.



Gruß Ole


----------



## Veit (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe mich Donnerstag, Freitag und gestern morgen mal mit den Stillwasserräubern angelegt und konnte auch einige Zander, Barsche und einen Hecht auf Stint- und Aido-Shads in Brauntönen verhaften. Größere Fische blieben aus, Bisse gab es aber einige.


----------



## McAllrounder97 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

]So,
Ich war am Sonntag beim Vertikalangeln auf der Elbe unterwegs und konnte 7 Barsche bis 38cm und 5 zander bis 52cm fangen. Ich weiss, dass der Zander nicht er grösste ist jedoch war es der erste überhaut in meinem Leben.


----------



## Mr. B (22. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen,
nachdem ich meinen letzten Meterhecht im Sommer fangen konnte, hat es heute endlich mal wieder geklappt. Wetter war eher ungemütlich. Ziemlich viel Wind, immer wieder Nieselregen, aber es hat sich ja gelohnt. Das Ergebnis eine 117cm lange und 12,8kg schwere Hechtdame!!! So macht das Angeln Spaß!!!


----------



## xsxx226 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir gab es gestern diesen 71er Zander


----------



## jvonzun (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern ging es nach langer Zeit wieder einmal aufs Boot zum vertikalen Jigging, da vor allem die Quappen bissen, geht es heute nochmals in die Kälte raus.


----------



## tommygun (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute am vereinsgewässer ein paar würfe gemacht und meinen PB verbessert!!! liegt jetzt bei 1,09 m...
gebissen hat diese schöne hecht dame auf ein 23cm gummifisch....
führungstil war: auf den grund sinken lassen und gaaaaanz langsam und  ich meine gaaaaanz langsam und monoton eingeholt vlt noch eins-zwei mal  noch mal absinken lassen um den grundkontakt nicht zu verlieren....


----------



## motocross11 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut vor dem Fussball kurz ne halbe stunde an nem kleinen Pumpenwerk mit kleinen Graben anbei.

Einen Hecht gut 70 hab ich gesehen, der wollt aber nicht beißen, 2 kleinere bissen, konnten aber nicht gelandet werden und diesen Barsch 30cm konnte ich verhaften.


----------



## zander1203 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte heute auch mal glück und konnte einen 60 cm zander auf einen 16 cm Kopyto in schwarz/gelb fangen ...


----------



## Bela B. (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.


Heute Vormittag ging es für 2h an die Saale,mit Erfolg. Ich hatte zwar nur drei Bisse und dabei noch einen Aussteiger.Aber zwei Hechte konnte ich kurz zum Foto überreden   . Es waren ein 72cm und einer von 116cm.

Bela B.


----------



## xsxx226 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur dicken Hechtmutti und an alle anderen Fänger!

Ich war heute mit Gummi an der Elbe unterwegs und dachte schon, dass es  mal wieder so ein Schneidertag wird,aber dann stieg mir im Dunkeln doch noch dieser schöne 95er Zander ein.


----------



## Fury87 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Leute.

Ich war am Samstag auch Los und konnte mit einen Köderfisch diesen schönen Hecht fangen.


----------



## Syntac (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus, 

vorab: Gefangen in Privattümpel, aber da m. M. nach optisch wirklich top, möchte ich die dicke Dame nicht vorenthalten #h

96cm, gewogen habe ich nicht.


----------



## Veit (28. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Ich bin in den letzten Tagen nur wenig zum fischen gekommen und wenn dann gab es nur kleinere Zander. 
Gestern war ich aber nach Feierabend mal eine Runde fischen und das klappte gut. Ein schöner, ruhiger Herbstabend mit Vollmond - Fisch gab es obendrein.  
Zwei schöne Zander stiegen im Flachwasser ein. Erst ein 71er auf Rapala Count Down und anschließend noch ein 78er auf Megabass Flap Slap.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt auch anders heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2012 OffTopicFree - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Der Dezembergewinn:
Quantum Energy Spin 30 ​*





*ENERGY PTI*
Auch unsere beliebte Energy PTi profitierte von den Fortentwicklungen im Rollenbau im Zuge der Entwicklung der Exo und der Smoke. Die von der Grundsubstanz her bewährte Technik wurde nun in einem im Gewicht deutlich reduzierten 
Gehäuse verpackt. Dass „leicht“ aber auch „robust“ bedeuten kann, bewies die Energy PTi im harten Testalltag gleich dutzendfach. Für denjenigen, für den es nicht immer der ganz 
letzte Schrei sein muss, der wird in dieser eleganten Rolle den idealen Kompromis aus Performance, Robustheit und Bezahlbarkeit finden.

TECHNISCHE SERIENAUSSTATTUNG
• Robuster Aluminium-Körper
• 10 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl
• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre
• Aluminium PT Long Stroke™-Spule
• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-
Frontbremssystem mit Carbon-Scheiben
• 100% wackelfreie Aluminium-Kurbel, daher 
nur auszuschrauben, nicht anzuklappen
• Foot Forward™ Rollenfuß für bessere 
Rutenbalance
• Unzerbrechlicher und nicht zu 
verbiegender Bügelarm aus superleichtem 
Nickel-Titanium-Material
• Titanium-Nitrid-beschichteter Schnurführer 
mit Anti-Drall-System

Modell:  Energy 30
m/mm : 150 / 0.30
Übersetzung:  5.2 : 1 
Schnureinzug: 79 cm 
Gewicht: 252 g 
Kugellager: 10
unv. PE:   199,00€
weitere Informationen gibt es im aktuellen Quantum-Katalog.



Wie immer:
Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen.

*Die Gewinner werden jeweils im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) bekannt gegeben.​*
Und für die zukünftigen Gewinner:
Bitte immer melden bis zum 15. des jeweiligen Folgemonats nach dem Gewinn!

Spätere Eingänge können nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden.

Der Versand erfolgt dann im Normalfall jeweils in der auf den 15. folgenden Woche.

Viel Glück dabei!!


----------



## angelarne (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! :m

Gestern gabs noch eine schöne, dickbäuchige Schneezanderdame, die mit 76 cm über meinem Entnahmemaß lag und für Nachwuchs sorgen soll. #h


----------



## laxvän (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute nach einigen Schneidertagen auch mal wieder etwas Ordentliches. 74 cm hatte der Gute.


----------



## bous hh (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal ein Zander von mir!!87 cm hatte der kleine!:g


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte leider am Wochenende keine Zeit zum Angeln, kann aber dafür noch drei gute Fische nachmelden, die ich am Freitag in der Elbe fing.
Es hat sehr zäh gebissen, aber das was ich an den Haken bekam war recht ordentlich.
Es gab erst einen 70er Zander, der leider nur von außen gehakt war. Zwei weitere Fische sind aber regulär auf einen Stint-Shad in Kaulbarsch-Rückschwimmer eingestiegen. Dies waren ein 82er Zander und ein dicker 79er Hecht.


----------



## soadillusion (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heut von 11 - 17:30 Uhr am Wasser, bis auf die beiden Hechte ging garnix.

War wohl zu sonnig


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahrscheinlich der letzte Hecht aus flüssigem Wasser hier..
Im dichtem Schneetreiben auf kopyto weiß


----------



## Lenny20 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Meterfisch!!
114cm hatte die gute Dame!
Biss auf einen 30ger Sandra


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Bei meinen letzten zwei abendlichen Versuchen war ich trotz unangenehmer Wetterbedingungen recht erfolgreich. Es gingen schöne Zander an den Haken, die durchweg über 60 Zentimeter lagen, als Beifang gab es einen Hecht. Sowohl Wobbler als auch aktionsstarke Gummis (LC-Shaker) brauchten Biss. Der größte Zander hatte eine kapitale Länge von 92 cm. 




























Und hier noch ein gestern erbeuteter Baggersee-Hecht.


----------



## jvonzun (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach längerer Pause waren wir gestern bei eisiger Kälte wieder einmal auf dem Boot. Die Quappen spuckten bei der Landung jeweils kleine Fische und Seesaiblingeier hinaus. Gefangen in einer Tiefe von 60 m.


----------



## Sinned (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Session für dieses Jahr und direkt den größten Hecht des Jahres gefangen. Ü80, dick und fett.


----------



## Veit (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eisigen Temperaturen und Schneefall zum Trotz waren Angelfreund Hendrik (Fehlbiss) und ich gestern mit der Spinnrute auf Zanderjagd. Wir waren recht skeptisch, ob unter diesen Verhältnissen etwas zu holen ist, doch die Bedenken erwiesen sich als völlig unbegründet. Schon nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich den ersten Fisch am Haken und so gab es über den Tag verteilt immer wieder Bisse und Fänge. Insgesamt konnten wir 6 Zander um die 60 Zentimeter Länge erbeuten. Zwei weitere Fische gingen noch im Drill verloren. Fehlbisse gab es nur sehr wenige. Wir waren erstaunt, dass die trägen Zander recht aggressiv zupackten. Allerdings war dazu eine sehr langsame Köderführung mit leichtem Bleikopf notwenig. Fast alle Bisse hatten wir auf Stint-Shad in Kaulbarsch-Rückenschwimmer, einen Fisch hatte Henni auch auf einen Fox Legend.


----------



## Veit (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ich heute nochmal die Chance auf einen großen Fisch witterte, hatte ich mir spontan den halben Tag frei genommen. Doch meist ist es ja nicht so einfach, die richtig dicken Zander ans Band zu bekommen. 
So war viel Geduld notwendig. Vier Stunden lang passierte garnichts. Aber ich hatte irgendwie im Gefühl, dass sich das noch ändert. Dann gab es tatsächlich endlich den erhofften Biss auf einen 12,5er LC-Shaker. Ich freue mich ja über jeden Fisch, gebe aber zu, dass ich etwas enttäuscht war, als ein ca. 70 cm langer Hecht auftauchte. Aber wenigstens nicht Schneider!





Ich fischte weiter und wechselte zum wiederholten Male auf 16er Shaker. Darauf gab es nochmal eine Stunde später einen hammerharten Einschlag und ein sehr kampfstarker Fisch zwang mich sogar dazu, die Rollenbremse etwas zu öffnen. Es ging aber alles gut: die Ausdauer bei Schneefall und ca. 0 Grad wurde mit einem dicken 84er Zander belohnt und ich konnte mehr als zufrieden den Heimweg auf glatten Straßen antreten.


----------



## jvonzun (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mittlerweile ist es bei uns so kalt,dass man sich beim Anködern der Würmer beeilen muss,da sie sonst sofort gefrieren...


----------



## Siever (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Schuppi! Ein Waller und nen Schuppi beim Spinnen im Winter ans Band zu bekommen ist auch nicht alltäglich#6

Ich konnte am Samstag nach der Jugendweihnachtsfeier noch mal für ne Stunde ans Wasser. Schön, dass ich an meinem letzten Angeltag im Jahr 2012 noch mal einen Hecht fangen konnte|supergri   Ab jetzt habe ich in diesem Jahr leider keine Zeit mehr... . Ich wünsche den Lesern des Raubfischtrööts deshalb schon mal frohe und ruhige Weihnachten und dicke Fische im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Veit (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich war in den vergangenen Tagen auch nicht ganz untätig. Da ich noch ein bisschen Resturlaub "verbraten" musste, hab ich mehrfach einen halben Tag frei genommen. Es gab einige wenige aber ordentliche Zander um die 70 cm Länge auf verschiedene Shads und einen von außen gehakten 80er Karpfen.
















Heute nachmittag ein weiterer Versuch. Bei kaltem Ostwind von der Seite gestaltete sich das Angeln nicht einfach. Der erste Biss ließ zwar nicht ewig auf sich warten, stieg aber nach ein paar Kopfstößen wieder aus. Ich hielt am Köder, einem 6 Inch Sea Shad fest und das klappte. Ein guter 74er Zander schnappte zu und konnte diesmal auch gelandet werden.




Lange tat sich danach nichts, doch kurz bevor ich gehen wollte, durchfuhr ein heftiger Ruck die Rute, obwohl der Sea-Shad sich auf weiter Distanz befand. Der Anhieb saß und mir wurde fast die Rute aus der Hand gerissen. Die Schnur war aufgrund der zugedrehten Bremse wirklich an der Belastungsgrenze, so dass ich kurzerhand die Rücklaufsperre abschalten musste. Das konnte eigentlich kein Zander sein. Oder doch? Die Kopfstöße waren verdächtig. Ich pumpte den Fisch heran und konnte nach etwa einer Minute erkennen, dass tatsächlich ein kapitaler Kammschupper am Haken hing. Er war auch schnell bereit für die Handlandung, welche ich aber verpatzte, was der Fisch mit einer sehr energischen Flucht beantwortete. Ich hatte aber Glück, denn der Haken hing offenbar gut und die Bremse hatte ich inzwischen auch eingestellt. Im zweiten Versuch klappte dann alles. Ein verdammt dicker und 94 Zentimeter langer Zander trat einen kurzen Landgang an und war mein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Geliefert! *insider*


----------



## Veit (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> 2011 geknackt, was die Zahl an Ü80-Zandern in 2012 angeht?



Ja! 

Heute gab es zur Abwechslung zwar mal relativ viele Bisse, aber irgendwie waren sie äußerst vorsichtig. Zwei Zettis gingen raus, waren aber keine Riesen, was aber auch okay gewesen ist, da ich mal wieder einen für die Pfanne wollte.  Zwei weitere sind noch ausgestiegen. Köder: 12,5er Stint-Shad, der andere auf großen Sea-Shad.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Liebe Kollegen,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich Euch allen für die tollen Beiträge danken.
So manches Mal habe ich gefesselt vor´m PC gesessen, und Eure Fangbilder und -Berichte verschlungen.

Besonders froh bin ich darüber, Euch am Ende dieses ereignisreichen Raubfischjahrs noch mein neues Personal Best präsentieren zu dürfen.

Zu dem Hecht gibt es eine kleine Story.

Am Freitag bin ich nach getaner Arbeit noch ein halbes Stündchen mit der Spinnrute an mein Hausgewässer gefahren, um noch ein bisschen mít Gummifischen auf Hecht zu angeln.

An einer ausichtsreichen Stelle ( ca. 8,5 m tief) bekam ich in der Dämmerung dann einen Hammerbiss, der sich aber nach wenigen Kurbelumdrehungen, trotz wehementem Anschlags, verabschiedete.

... das war kein kleiner Fisch...

Heute hatte ich mich mit Angelkumpel Risse zum Deadbait-Fischen verabredet. bei der Gelegenheit wollte mein Kumpel auch gleich sein neu erworbenes Futterboot ( eigentlich zum Karpfenangeln ) testen.
Mit dem völlig genialen Teil ( inkl. Echolot) haben wir dann unsere ca. 15 cm langen toten Rotaugen an der Laufbleimontage an markante Stellen herausgefahren.
Eine dieser Stellen war der Bereich, an dem ich am Freitag zuvor meinen Biss auf den Gufi bekommen hatte.

Und dann nach 2 Stunden Warten im Nieselregen kam der langersehte Biss. Der Fisch nahm gleich gut Schnur, und nach dem 2. Lauf schlug ich kräftig an.

Sofort verneigte sich meine 2,75 lbs Karpfenrute zum Halbkreis.
Mir war klar: " das ist ein Großer!!!"

Nach kurzem Drill lag dann die sehr hübsche Dame im Kescher, der sehr professionell von meinem "kleinen" Cousin René ( Carpkiller) bedient wurde.

Ich bin froh, meine Karpfen-Abhakmatte mit dabei gehabt zu haben. Der Fisch wehrte sich doch heftig.

Ich glaube, dass ich genau diesen Fisch, der mir vorher am Gummifisch verloren gegangen ist, gefangen habe.

Solltest Ihr auf dem Foto am Fisch Blutflecken erkennen - die sind von meinem rechten Daumen-

Die gute Dame hat nämlich erst einmal lässig beim Hakenlösen meinen Daumen gelocht.

...das war aber alles nur halb so wild, denn der Fisch ist mit 102 cm mein neuer PB.

Ich wünsche Euch ALLEN ein paar besinnliche Feiertage.


Viele Grüße

Marcus:vik:


----------



## Veit (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem strammen Hecht!

Gestern gab es bei mühsamen Angeln im Dauerregen immerhin zwei ca. 60er Zander auf Sea- und Stint-Shad. Wirklich aktiv waren sie aber nicht. Der zweite Fisch nahm den Köder direkt nach dem Auswurf.


----------



## an78 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

heute war kleine Abschlussbootstour 2012.
Beim ersten Wurf gab es einen dick gefressenen 65er Hecht und im zweiten Drittel nochmal einen schönen, aber schlanken 65er....
Irgendwie sehen die Fische bei mir auf den Fotos immer so klein aus 

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## Bela B. (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war ich am späten Nachmittag an der Saale zum Spinnfischen.Der Fluß war über die Feiertage sehr stark gestiegen und trüb.Ich hatte drei Kontakte auf meinen 16cm  LC Shaker und konnte zum Schluß diesen Mamorkarpfen von geschätzten über 80cm fangen.Der Fisch war in Maulnähe gehakt.

Bela B.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Raubfische wollen nicht so recht, aber dafür scheinbar die Karpfen... |rolleyes

Dieser 81 cm Elbschuppi hat regulär gebissen, quasi ein Raubkarpfen...  und der Drill hat echt mega Spaß gemacht... 

Ich vermute mal stark das er beim langsamen zuppeln übern Grund den Swimming Ribstar von Lunker City für nen Wurm hielt... 

Nach nem kurzen Fototermin durfte er gleich wieder ins Element... 

*Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele viele Fische 2013 !!! *

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Veit (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich über die Weihnachtstage etwas PAUSIERT habe ;-),
sind mein bester Angelfreund Henni (alias Fehlbiss) und ich heute nachmittag zu einem kurzen Trip an die Saale aufgebrochen. Bei dem sehr hohen Pegelstand gestaltete sich das Angeln schwierig, denn es trieb viel Unrat in dem sehr trüben Wasser. Am ersten Spot ging auch erstmal gar nichts, so dass ich meinem Kumpel vorschlug, doch lieber nochmal kurz an einen See zu fahren um dort einen Hecht zu fangen. Er überredete mich aber an der Saale zu bleiben und hatte damit den richtigen Riecher. Wir wechselten die Stelle und am neuen Platz erhielt Henni bereits beim ersten Wurf einen kräftigen Biss auf einen Sea-Shad. Nach lebhafter Gegenwehr konnte ein stattlicher Zander von 86 Zentimeter gelandet werden. Wir mussten danach schon bald wieder fort, so dass es bei diesem einen Fisch blieb, ich habe mich aber dennoch sehr über den tollen Fang meines Freundes gefreut. 





@ ragbar: 4000er Shimano Sustain FG + Stroft Typ S - 3


----------



## Veit (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute mit Angelfreund Henni unterwegs und es gelang uns trotz des sonnigen Wetters einige schöne Zander zu erbeuten.
Henni legte bereits nach wenigen Würfen einen schönen 75er auf einen Bass Asassin-Dapper vor.




Ich versuchte es mal mit einem großen Keitech Swing Impact und kurz nachdem mein Kumpel, der mit diesem Köder noch nie Glück hatte zu mir sagt "Mach den Keitech ab, darauf fängst du nichts"" war meine Rute krumm und ein knapp am Zusatzdrilling hängender 81er Zander entpuppte sich als Täter.




Kein Zufallstreffer, denn es folgte einige Zeit später noch ein 68er auf selbigen Köder.




Und so gab auch Henni dem Keitech mal wieder eine Chance und konnte zumindest noch einen kleinen 45er Zander drauf erbeuten.
Auch bei mir gab es noch einen Stachelritter dieser Größenordnung auf Stint-Shad. 
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich sogar einen Fehlbiss und einen kurzen Zanderkontakt auf einen 20 cm Savage Gear-Eel, büßte den Köder aber dann leider bei einem Hänger ein. Sonst hätte er heute vermutlich auch noch Fische gebracht. Aber auch so ging das Ergebnis in Ordnung.


----------



## messerfisch (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte letzte Woche diese Quappe auf gummi fangen....










40cm...


lG Max|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

vor 2 tagen war es endlich wieder soweit, der wichtigste tag für mich im jahr stand an-die seeforelleneröffnung.
noch im dunkeln ging es auf den see und meine top-löffel zog ich hinter mir her.






bald kamen bisse und fische,doch nach 2 stunden frischte der wind auf und wir beschlossen zusammenzupacken und zum hafen zu fahren.alles war absolut in ordnung,bis wir ca. 200m vor dem hafen von 3 grossen wellen getroffen wurden und 30s später im wasser lagen. als erstes packte ich meine 3000euro löffel-box,dann die schwimmweste.glücklicherweise war ein anderes boot auch auf dem rückweg und sah uns.nach ca. 5min im 5grad kühlen nass waren wir am anderen boot.ich warf als erstes meine köderbox hinein,worauf der kapitän des bootes sie wiede raus warf und schrie,dass er zuerst die leute rette.nun gut,wir wurden alle gerettet.kurze zeit später war die feuerwehr draussen und holte unser boot.seit zwei tagen renne ich nun herum und besorge die komplette ausrüstung (ca. 7000euro) neu und streite mit der versicherung,weil sie nicht bezahlen wollen... für morgen habe ich 2 taucher engagiert,die hoffentlich die box in 35m tiefe finden,ist aber sehr schwierig bis unmöglich...


----------



## Jerkman69 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist schon harter Tobak die Geschichte, hätt auch richtig schief gehen können.
War heute noch mal kurz mit der Jerke los. Nach dem 3. Wurf stieg doch diese hübsche Hechtdame mit einer Länge von 94cm ein.:g Und das alles auf einen floating Slider von Salmo in 12 cm. Besser konnte das Ende der Saison nicht sein.
Ich wünsch Euch allen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr!


----------



## nordbeck (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so war heute endlich mal wieder los.
4 fische, alle auf mini rotauge schwebend angeboten. makrele, stint, sardiene und rotaugenklopper wurden alle verschmäht. die kleinen zanderrotaugen wollten sie...

babyhecht, nur der ordnung halber fotografiert






74er





83er






102er






der letzte fisch war einfach nur überfett und erstaunlich kurz.
riesenkopf und kiefer aber nur knapp nen meter lang. gewicht war sicherlich über 10 kg, leider nicht gewogen :/


----------



## möba (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heute zum Jahresabschluss auch noch ne schöne Kirsche.

63cm und 4,8 kg :vik:


----------



## jvonzun (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute ging es zum ersten Mal wieder auf ein Boot mit einem meiner Löffel-Dealer. Als ich das Boot betrat,war es mir schon ein bisschen mulmig, trotz fast spiegelglatter See.Das legte sich aber schnell und wir liessen alle Köder ins Wasser und begannen andere zu testen. 10min später kommt Wind auf und kurz darauf sehen wir die Sturmwarnung blinken,ein zweites Mal wird es mir mulmig... Die Wellen sind jedoch perfekt für Seefos und absolut ungefärlich. Und schon macht es päng und ein Silberbarren ist unser. Plötzlich frischt der Wind mehr auf und die Wellen werden höher, so dass ich zum Zusammenräumen befehle, ein drittes Mal wird es mir mulmig...
Einige Minuten später sind wir im sicheren Hafen.
Mann, ich brauche bald ein neues Hobby!


----------



## nordbeck (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war wieder ok heute.  alle auf kleine rotaugen knapp über grund 2 meter vom ufer.

83 cm






96 cm






101 cm







das wars dann auch für mich dieses jahr. vielleicht schaff ichs im januar nochmal einen tag ans wasser, aber das wär auch das maximum.

insgesamt relativ durchwachsenes jahr. im januar und februar noch gut gestartet aber seit oktober liefs nicht mehr so. hab etwa 150 hechte landen können. zwar einige fische über 85 cm , aber leider nur 8 meter und als maximum nur 110 cm :/

hoffentlich wird das kommende jahr besser. guten rutsch an alle und petri!


----------



## sMaXx (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gabs bei bestem wetter und viel wind 2 schöne zander ! leider mussten wir früh aufbrechen da fehlende fotos den kontrolleuren missfielen ;/


----------



## opferlamer (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri an alle!

  Hier mal meine Story zu den beiden Fotos die ich unten eingestellt habe…
  Ein guter Freund und ich sind gestern nach Zaberfeld zur Ehmetsklinge aufgebrochen um den letzten freien Tag dieses Jahres  mit Angeln zu verbringen…

  Also, los ging es um 6.30 Uhr, damit wir pünktlich 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser sein konnten.
  Sonnenaufgang war um 08,18 Uhr und wir waren so ziemlich genau um 7.20 am Wasser.
  Da es noch zu dunkel war, um groß zu knoten oder sonstiges zu machen haben wir schnell die Spinnruten aufgebaut, die noch von unserem letzten gemeinsamen Trip einsatzbereit waren und los gings mit spinnern, GuFi und Wobblern. Nachdem wir unsern Platzt recht weiträumig abgegrast hatten war dann auch langsam Licht am Horizont und schon wurde das Grundfutter angemischt, die Futterkörbe montiert, die 2te Rute fertig gemacht und auf Grund gesetzt. Und dann passierte nichts…
  Um ca. 11 Uhr plagte dann die Ungewissheit (warum haben wir noch nichts gefangen…)und wir entschlossen uns zu einem Positionswechsel. 
  Alles abgebaut und los an eine andere vielversprechende  Stelle. Gute Wahl,  denn  just in diesem Moment fings dann auch  an zu regnen und wir kamen stillschweigend überein, dass es Zeit wäre was zu essen. Glücklicherweise hatte am See ein kleines Restaurant offen in dem wir uns dann bei Radler und Pommes das weitere Vorgehen durch den Kopf gehen ließen. Nach dem Essen dann das Zeichen von Petrus! Sonne! Also wieder ran ans Wasser wir hatten ja schon ca. 45 min mit dem Essen unsere Angelzeit beschnitten. Die Angeln wieder raus auf Grund und mit der 2ten wieder Spinner durchs Wasser gezogen.

  An der Stelle an die wir uns gestellt hatten, war es  recht flach und das einige Meter in den See hinein.
  Auf ca. 8-10 Metern vom Ufer war am gesamten Rand ein Krautfeld. Jedes Mal beim einholen des Spinners kam er zwangsläufig mit den Wasserpflanzen in Berührung und die ersten paar Würfe hatte ich jedes Mal einen winzigen  Herzkasper da es immer einen kleinen Ruck an der Route gab, wenn der Drilling mal wieder ein paar „Blümchen“ hakte.
  So war es dann auch beim dem Ersten Hecht!
  Ich zieh den Spinner ein DAM Efzet 4 mit rotem Blatt durchs Wasser, denke ok jetzt kommt wieder gleich das Krautfeld und ja, da war wieder ein Ruck… aber was ist das?
  Hatte ich dieses Mal ein paar mehr „Blümchen“ am Hacken? ...Es Fühlte sich an als ob man einen großen Stock am Haken hätte, der sich nur langsam aus dem Schlammboden lösen wollte… Verdammt denke ich ein Hänger…
  Die Rute langsam mit mehr Druck belastet, die Spitze biegt sich und der „Ast“ gibt nach, aber warum wackelt der Ast? Da erst habe ich dann realisiert, dass ich einen Fisch am Hacken hatte.
  Adrenalin durchströmt mich und ich rufe meinem Freund zu: ICH HAB EINEN!  ICH HAB EINEN!
  Der kommt sofort mit dem Unterfangkescher und stellt sich neben mich, schaut auf meine krumme Spitze und fängt an zu grinsen!
  Was soll ich sagen?  Mein erster Hecht, nach meiner 15-jährigen Pause und damit mein 2ter Hecht, im meinem Leben! 
  Also ich die Rute hoch in den Himmel, die Spitze immer leicht bis mittel gebogen und denke:
  Halten meine Knoten? Hast du den richtigen Wirbel genommen? Hoffentlich macht die Rolle mit?
  Ist die Bremse auch nicht zu fest…? 
  Aber es klappt alles ohne Probleme! Etwas enttäuscht über die nicht vorhandene Gegenwehr des Fisches der da an meiner Schnur zog. Ich den Hecht über den Kescher geführt und fange an zu schreien! 
  JAAAAA 
  Da ist er der ersehnte Fisch! 
  Mein Kumpel geht mit mir und dem Fisch zusammen zu unserer Ausrüstung und wir vermessen den Kollegen mit 65 cm! Ich schau meinen Kumpel an und sag nur: „Schnell mach weiter“, was dieser sich nicht 2 mal sagen lässt und sich umdreht und zu seiner Angel geht und sofort das Wasser weiter mit meinem 2ten DAM EFFZET mit weißem Blatt durchpflügt J
  Yes, maßig! Also schnell den Fisch versorgt und schon liegt die Route wieder wie von selbst in meiner Hand, die 5meter zu der Angelstelle, an der ich steh hab ich nicht mal bewusst wahrgenommen, und schon saust der Spinner wieder in Richtung Horizont.
  Keine 10 min später fast an der selben Stelle wieder der „Krautruck“ und wieder denk ich mir nichts dabei, bis das Kraut anfängt, sich mit leichten Kopfwackeln als Fisch zu outen. Wieder schießt das Adrenalin durch meine Adern und  ich denke nur „Ist nich wahr oder?“ mein Kumpel steht neben mir und schaut leicht verdattert und ich ruf ihm zu „schnell komm her“ was er mit bring mir den Kescher übersetzt und sich auf den Weg macht. Der Gute, aber ich sag „Nein, komm her“  sein Blick war Gold wert!
  Als er sich neben mich stellt bau ich etwas mehr Spannung auf und halte ihm die Rute hin und sag „Hole du ihn raus, ich hol den Kescher“  Wieder dieser Blick J aber er nimmt die Angel und fängt an den Fisch zu drillen (der auch wieder wenig bis null Gegenwehr zeigte). Als ich, nach nicht mal 10Sec, wieder mit dem Kescher bei ihm steh, hat er den Hecht schon fast am Ufer und ich lege den Kescher ins Wasser und sag noch: “Einfach drüber ziehen“,  gesagt getan, Landung wie aus dem Bilderbuch!
  Erste Sichtung: Der ist ein wenig kleiner als Nummer 1.  Aber egal - Fisch ist Fisch. Wieder sag ich meinem Freund, er soll weiter machen. Wieder teleportiert er sich fast ans Ufer. Als ich den Hecht messe kommen 45 cm zu Tage und ich denke ok der geht zurück, nur schön vorsichtig den Hacken lösen und dann schnell wieder in seinem Element aussetzen. Tja, dachte sich der Hecht wohl auch, denn der Spinner lag bei näherem Hinsehen bereits neben dem Hecht im Kescher! Puh denk ich das war dann wohl knapp! Aber gleichzeitig durchströmt mich Erleichterung: Ich muss ihm nicht mehr von dem Drilling befreien und kann damit keinen Schaden mehr an dem Guten anrichten. Also schnell zurück mit dem „KLEINEN“ und wieder ran ans Wasser….

  Leider war das der Letzte Fisch den wir fangen Konnten und nach noch einigen Regenschauern und einbrechender Dunkelheit packten wir zusammen und machten uns auf den Heimweg. Für mich hatte dieser Angel Tag etwas… naja wie soll ich sagen... EPISCHES J
  Mein Kumpel und ich sind schon ganz heiß darauf im nächsten Jahr die Ehmetsklinge wieder zu besuchen!

  Grüßle, Opfer

Bild 1: Der 65er
Bild 2: Der 45er


----------



## ameisentattoo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum Jahresschluß gab's noch einen schönen Zetti auf Köfi.
Neben meinem Vorfach hatte er noch ein Vorfach im Maul. Dieses war absolut intakt, nicht abgerissen oder so. Vermutlich war der Wirbel nicht richtig geschlossen, bzw. hat sich geöffnet. Mein Glück 

Micky

http://*ih.us/a/img855/1789/img20121231050904.jpg


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2012 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

An den letzten drei Angeltagen des alten Jahres gab es noch zweimal Fisch und einmal Schneider. 
Bei einer Tour mit Angelfreund Steffen fing dieser einen 60er Zander auf Keitech Easy Shiner und ich einen Hecht in gleicher Größenordnung auf Stint-Shad. Einen besseren Zander verlor ich an diesem Tag leider, weil er sich unlösbar in irgendeinem Hinderniss festsetzte.
Steffen erwischte kurz vor Schluss noch einen kleinen 40er Zander. Diesen hob er mit seiner Rocksweeper Nano gleich aus dem Wasser, was einen Bruch der Spitze zur Folge hatte...












Gestern vormittag konnte ich das Jahr mit drei kleineren Zandern um die 50 cm auf Stint-Shad beenden, außerdem gab es zwei etwas bessere Aussteiger.


----------

